# Damien Sandow Discussion



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



Josh Parry said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psY8jaASKdA
> 
> (Sorry, the embed isn't working for some reason)
> 
> ...


That would be funny! 

The gimmick he has at the min just reminds me of the Genius, from the 80's.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



wkdsoul said:


> That would be funny!
> 
> The gimmick he has at the min just reminds me of the Genius, from the 80's.


I just want to see him in his pink tights doing cartwheels all around ringside


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

*Well his mic work hasn't impressed me one bit. But there was pretty good heat when he came out for his first television appearance.*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

LOL the way this dude grabs the mic with his hand. I liked this debut.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

Never followed the guy on fcw and didn't like his vignettes. But i loved his debut , he's a very good micworker and killed the what chant in one reply. I was impressed.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

"What?"

"Thank you for your irrelevant opinion"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



YunisTaker said:


> *Well his mic work hasn't impressed me one bit. But there was pretty good heat when he came out for his first television appearance.*


Of course YOU wouldn't think he has good mic work  You never give to anyone the IWC collectively like.

On topic, he did very good, and definitely is emulating a lot of aspects of the genius gimmick! He's pulling it off with flying colours as well!


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

Awesome debut :lmao Check sig


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



YunisTaker said:


> Well his mic work hasn't impressed me one bit.*But there was pretty good heat when he came out for his first television appearance.*


thats what i was thinking, it was a pretty dam good reaction


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

If Damien Sandow isn't the top heel within two years then something is wrong with WWE. He's an amazing heel character that's built for longevity, he's going to get loads of heat, great mic skills, and he can wrestle.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

That was awesome, love it!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



YunisTaker said:


> *Well his mic work hasn't impressed me one bit. But there was pretty good heat when he came out for his first television appearance.*


how the hell have they not impressed you, hes clear and uses words that half the wwe prolly doesnt even understand


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

:lmao at the What chants being slayed by a simple little comment like "Thank you for your irrelevant opinion!"

Nevertheless, I liked his little promo. I enjoyed his vignettes as well and I'll be keeping my eye on him.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

I was impressed by his debut and like others have said he owned the "what" chants.It was good that he never had the match as a slow build up is great way to piss off the fans.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

ignoramus lol


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

I was weary of them not using his FCW theme and giving him something god awful, but his WWE one is actually better than his FCW one XD i loved it, it fit's him perfectly!

His theme music was one of 4 things i hoped he brought from FCW to the main roster but his new one trumps it, another was his 'Lights, Spotlight please' which didn't happen but his new entrance makes up for it. The 3rd was his 'Thank you for your irrelevant opinion' catchphrase and i marked when he used it XD lastly it's his pink and purple ring gear but i will have to wait to see if he uses it.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

Awesome.

Get him to Raw.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



dude69 said:


> thats what i was thinking, it was a pretty dam good reaction


Edited crowd.

But yeah, his debut was pretty great. We'll see how he's doing in the ring.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



Steve. said:


> I was weary of them not using his FCW theme and giving him something god awful, but his WWE one is actually better than his FCW one XD i loved it, it fit's him perfectly!
> 
> His theme music was one of 4 things i hoped he brought from FCW to the main roster but his new one trumps it, another was his 'Lights, Spotlight please' which didn't happen but his new entrance makes up for it. The 3rd was his 'Thank you for your irrelevant opinion' catchphrase and i marked when he used it XD *lastly it's his pink and purple ring gear but i will have to wait to see if he uses it*.


He HAS to bring the diva gimmick! He just HAS to, man! 

I can imagine they'll drag out this refusal to compete a few more weeks to build up to it, and then when he finally takes off the robe, everybody who didn't follow him on FCW is gonna go nuts. :gun:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

I love this guy already.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



YunisTaker said:


> *Well his mic work hasn't impressed me one bit. But there was pretty good heat when he came out for his first television appearance.*


Smackdown's crowds are edited man, even Del Rio gets major heat on smackdown. Not saying Sandow didn't get a reaction but its really hard to tell what kind of reaction a wrestler really gets on smackdown.


----------



## Oximoron (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

If he got _What_ chants it means that the crowd cared at least a little.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

Boy did Matthews botch that by saying "was to perform"... Oh well, great debut promo...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

Awesome. The music is epic too.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

It was pretty good. And I gotta say: his theme is AMAZING! Seriously, it fits him perfectly!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

He is the perfect heel to give Ryback his first loss. It will be "Brute" vs "Intellectual". Almost similar to Piper vs Snuka, or Perfect vs Warrior. Except I could see Sandow working this his own way, but still delivering the goods to make himself the over heel that he should become after humiliating Ryback in the ring.:cool2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



YunisTaker said:


> *Well his mic work hasn't impressed me one bit. But there was pretty good heat when he came out for his first television appearance.*


Pssssst.

It's Smackdown! They dub in crowd reactions.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

He holds the mic like wine glass. He also owned the WHAT chants on his debut. This guy is made of WIN already.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



The-Rock-Says said:


> Awesome. The music is epic too.


I loved his music. He promo was pretty good, too. I think the problem might be his character. Intelligent characters don't often do well.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

It was fantastic. His promo was fantastic. I love the robe. I don't mind his new theme but I like his FCW one better.

His Titantron background/screen like the red curtains at an opera is epic. 

Now bring Ambrose up!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

I was tempted to turn the channel while he was speaking.... Good lord.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

I was just watching it on Sci Fi, and. . .did Damien Sandow just SHUT DOWN the What? chant while simultaniously pissing off the crowd? LOL.

I love this dude already.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



AntMan said:


> "What?"
> 
> "Thank you for your irrelevant opinion"


This part made me laugh so fucking hard.

I don't really find his look to be interesting at all but I am willing to give him a chance. I didn't follow him elsewhere but his insults on SD tonight were absolutely awesome.

His music is fucking garbage, though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



Oximoron said:


> If he got _What_ chants it means that the crowd cared at least a little.


Not really. It proves that they didn't care or that they were indifferent.


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*Damien Sandow?*

does he remind anyone else of HHH's first character mixed with matt striker?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Damien sandow?*

I saw some similarities. Loved it.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Damien sandow?*

Did you miss the thread dedicated to him.All gimmicks are recycled 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/615882-damien-sandows-debut-spoilers.html


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Damien sandow?*

No thanks, I'll pass. I didnt care for him. Reminded me of the Will Ferrell character from SNL. The one where hes always in the hottub with Rachel Dratch.


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Damien sandow?*

Nah I didn't see the thread, been out of the loop.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Damien sandow?*



Wrestling02370 said:


> No thanks, I'll pass. I didnt care for him. Reminded me of the Will Ferrell character from SNL. The one where hes always in the hottub with Rachel Dratch.


Is that really a bad thing?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I loved his music. He promo was pretty good, too. I think the problem might be his character. Intelligent characters don't often do well.


They're usually not handled right because they're booked as being annoying, and annoying in such a way where nobody wants to see them at all, not want to see them lose.

Cody Rhodes' recent character is an example of a properly handled "intelligent character". Rather than just talk about books and reading and art and stuff wrestling fans don't care about, he uses intelligent lines to put down other wrestlers and to be funny.

If Sandow isn't being booked as a Genius/Regal type character that reads books and whines about society all the time, he should do well. If his focus is mainly on attacking the crowd but also putting down other wrestlers, he should take off with his solid mic skills.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

I wish he used this theme:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Byfyekjzk

Is it me or do the first 30 seconds or so sound very Bond-esque?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

His character oozes old school mentality and I'm a big fan of nostalgia. He's the result of combining all the best aspects from The Genius, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, and Dean Douglas, complete with cartwheels, effeminate mannerisms and ring attire, and his own signature bow. His heat may have been piped tonight, but it won't have to be for long. 

I would have preferred his New World Symphony theme. Lol at one of the spoiler writers saying it was Leonard Cohen's rendition of Hallelujah, but this version certainly fits and will grow on me. Very Ode to Joyish (Hunter's second theme). Can't wait for the reaction after he removes his robe.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

I've been watching FCW for about 8 months now and have been to a few house shows and Sandow has always been the highlight of the show for me. Very exciting to see him in a WWE environment

His debut was amazing. Lovvveee the theme and he better wear the pink tights and do cartwheels. I can see him doing well in the WWE. If you can't see the potential in this guy then your opinion is irrelevant


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

He is AMAZING!

But sadly he exposes how STUPID the current American WWE crowds are.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Damien sandow?*

*yeah, he sure does. If you think about it, when Triple H had the same character roll when he first came out. He played a rich snob that knows everything. Then he went to the badass he is now and has always been.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Damien sandow?*

I guess, but I am not ALL that familiar with HHH's first character, just waiting to see how dominant or in general how well of a heel he will be to whatever division they put him in.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Damien Sandow starting out like Triple H?*

*If you recall, when Triple H first debuted and had Chyna by his side, he was a rich/royal snob. He was very professional and fancy. Then, he turned into a badass once he met HBK, it all changed, and for the good if you ask me.

So, do you think the WWE will play Sandow the same way? It would be interesting that's for sure *


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow starting out like Triple H?*

Who will be his Shawn Michaels and Chyna?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow starting out like Triple H?*

Steven Regal says hi.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow starting out like Triple H?*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Who will be his Shawn Michaels and Chyna?


*That is a good question. I am sure someone will arrive on the scene. as for his Chyna, I think Beth Phoenix would be a good fit.*


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Damien sandow?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I guess, but I am not ALL that familiar with HHH's first character, just waiting to see how dominant or in general how well of a heel he will be to whatever division they put him in.


*REALLY!?!?! you really missed out. look some of his early years on youtube! thats a good way to go *


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



RyanPelley said:


> I was tempted to turn the channel while he was speaking.... Good lord.


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion :troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

LOL at the way he holds the mic, like a glass of wine or something. We got three new guys, and may get more, so let's see where we go from here. Plus Wade is still yet to return. (Y)


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Feud for Sandow?*

So as we saw from his "debut" Sandow is against all those who are not as enlightened as he is, so what I was thinking why not feud with the most simply minded on the roster, Ryback. he could claim that this is why society would eventually become (since Ryback is from the future or something) and that's why he needs to save everyone. Ryback of course would want to go head to head so he could be "fed" and Sandow would pick up a crafty victory to stabilize an images for himself. Thoughts?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Feud for Sandow?*

Well he's got me interested in his character that's for damn sure.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Feud for Sandow?*

Maybe Zack Ryder . For me HE is the most simple minded person on the roster. 
And Zack could probably use with a meaningful feud right now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**

Its a gimmick that's been used several times before, but not in a long while so lets see how he progress' and how the WWE will bury him midcard style..


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



wkdsoul said:


> Its a gimmick that's been used several times before, but not in a long while so lets see how he progress' and how the WWE will bury him midcard style..


On the surface, it is a gimmick that has been done before... but underneath the robe.... it's unprecedented levels of amazing.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



Josh Parry said:


> On the surface, it is a gimmick that has been done before... but underneath the robe.... it's unprecedented levels of amazing.


The attire has been done before as well..


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait.....the guy wears pink and cartwheels around the ring? How does that fit in with this character? (I don't watch FCW BTW.)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



wkdsoul said:


> Its a gimmick that's been used several times before, but not in a long while so lets see how he progress' and how the WWE will bury him midcard style..


This gimmick wouldn't get him any further than feuding with a main event superstar, but not holding a world title. e.g. feuding with Sheamus or Orton, but not for a title.

He'll be a mid carder (if that) forever.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Shows you how good Sandow is with all this thread and discussion on him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Shows you how good Sandow is with all this thread and discussion on him.


Not realy, theirs a thread on John Cenas attire ffs.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He just debuted and people are already labeling him mid-card at best/mid-card for life. This board is something else.

He has the talent.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey i didnt mean mid-card as a reflection of him, just the trend of poor booking at the min.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh. 

Well in that case, it sure is possible. I hope not. I fear the same for Ambrose.

What's sad is Brodus Clay is actually pretty talented (in my opinion) and yet WWE gave him the gimmick he has now.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



wkdsoul said:


> The attire has been done before as well..


Action movies with cops as main characters have been done before. Video games based on United States soldiers in FPS games have been done before. There's a new taco dorito, but we've already had doritos and tacos, so it's been done before.

Everything's been done before. It doesn't devalue the next thing that is similar to or is based on something we've already seen.




wkdsoul said:


> Not realy, theirs a thread on John Cenas attire ffs.


And John Cena's one of it not the biggest character on the show. So all you did was help him prove his point. The most interesting and/or popular characters get the most discussion.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Not interested in him. His music is poor also.*


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

Of course his music is poor to someone who prefers jersey shore tracks. I love this guy. The way he holds the mike and his theme song. This guy is gold.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I loved his debut. His entrance music, the words he uses, the way he holds the mic, the way he responded to the crowd chanting "What?!" I thought it was great. Looking forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sandow is a boss, just everything about him is great. The beard, the robe, the entrance music and titantron, subtle things like how he holds the microphone. Good wrestler too, so can't wait for his first match.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



SinJackal said:


> Action movies with cops as main characters have been done before. Video games based on United States soldiers in FPS games have been done before. There's a new taco dorito, but we've already had doritos and tacos, so it's been done before.
> 
> Everything's been done before. It doesn't devalue the next thing that is similar to or is based on something we've already seen.
> 
> And John Cena's one of it not the biggest character on the show. So all you did was help him prove his point. The most interesting and/or popular characters get the most discussion.


Hey, I'm looking forward to seeing how he does, but he's not even had a match yet, he's done 3-4 vids and ppl are falling over themselves,jumping the gun before these guys have even been in a storyline or worked a match or angle, or given a chance to be buried by creative. :cool2 

I'm was just bored of seeing RYBACK OMG!! SANDOW! OMG!! AND D-BRY IS THE GOAT threads when these guys haven't even been around for any given amount of time to showcase, character turns, different angles, matches or anything... 

There were 4/5 separate ryback threads in the recent posted list and 4 in the sandow smackdown room?. lol Maybe the forum should just open a wrestler per thread room as they've done for Brock...


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

Would you mind to watch a tag team made of Ryback and Damien Sandow ?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Loved his debut. He's different. Looks different, talks different, acts different. I love it. He handled those WHAT chants awesomely lol. Really looking forward to seeing more from him. Beard is EPIC too, haha.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*

It would sure as shit be interesting, at the very least. But Ryback is a face and Sandow's a heel, so it won't happen.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*

I prefer a Ryback Vs Sandow feud.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*

They should turn Ryback HEEL to save his carrer. It would be interesting to see how Sandow tells Ryback what to do like he is non-brainiac powerhouse and when they split they could become really BIG!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*

What's a tag team?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*

An odd choice seeing as Sandow would look down on Ryback.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*



just1988 said:


> What's a tag team?


Those things that Theadore Long relied on to save his life.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*

Sandow is more of a lone wolf.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*

Sandow has the potential to be a major heel, so he shouldn't get involved in a tag team division full of jobbers and lower carders.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*

It won't happen, I think that Ryback has this gimmick where he stands alone with no tag teams.


----------



## IcedZ (Jun 28, 2011)

Really liked his debut. Entrance music fits very well with his character and he cut a very good promo. 
This guy has very big potential. With his skills and interesting gimmick Sandow could go long way.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



SinJackal said:


> Action movies with cops as main characters have been done before. Video games based on United States soldiers in FPS games have been done before. There's a new taco dorito, but we've already had doritos and tacos, so it's been done before.
> 
> Everything's been done before. It doesn't devalue the next thing that is similar to or is based on something we've already seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

The fact that Damien Sandow stands out is enough to get him a push.

As for wkdsoul comment on D-Bry not been around long enough, D-Bry has been around since 2010. Kurt Angle debuted in 1999, by 2001 he was one of the biggest wrestling stars in the world. It is not impossible to become an iconic wrestler in 2 years. Catch my drift?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I like this guy. He is something new and fresh. I am looking forward to seeing his promos.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

It was nice to see someone shoot down the "what?" chants for a change, instead of just ignoring them or rolling their eyes.

Also I love his trollface when he says "You're welcome!"


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, he defeated the What! chants and has nice theme music. Nice mic holding skills as well. 

So all we need now is to see him actually Wrestling.

Maybe he can feud with one of the many (many) Wrestlers on WWE who have degrees.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone seen this yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9FqA2Pt9CI&feature=g-all-u

If you fast forward, a brief backstage segment.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

He is great on the mic, I'm just dissapointed that we didn't see him in a match.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

I like how he holds the mic like it's a wine glass. That's an awesome-yet-subtle touch.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Please give him a sit out facebuster as a finisher .....since he have a diva gimmick


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Personally I like this character a lot. I just hope they don't rush him to the Main Event just to drop him to the upper/mid card later. I'd like to see a slow build to the top, even if it takes 2-3 years. Dude is a star, and perhaps my new favorite wrestler.

I have 0 idea who his first feud should be against. Someone like a Kofi(even though he's on Raw), or a Ryder would be perfect. How about a freshly faced turn Miz as well.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

For some reason, maybe it's the beard, but he makes me think of Zach Galifianakis


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Great debut.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmm he's okay. I'm not totally sold on him yet but the guy definitely knows how to work the mic there's no denying that. Once i see him in a match/feud then ill make my decision. As it stands characters of his type dont really go that far e.g. William Regal or Christopher Nowinski.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

I'm digging Sandow so far. My favorite part is that the only thing on his tron is a big, shiny "You're Welcome".

When I first saw that, accompanied with his music. I just had to start laughing due to how awesomely hilarious it was.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

<3


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team.*

I actually think it could work. After watching Damien Sandow refuse to fight Derrick Bateman and seeing Ryback come out as his replacement. I thought that it would be a great idea to have Sandow and Ryback team up. It would allow both of them to get their individual gimmicks over simultaneously and allow airtime for others by cramming these two new characters into a single segment.

The premise of the team could be that Ryback wants to be fed more jobbers, but Sandow sees fighting jobbers as beneath him. They would team up for a bit. Sandow would always start the match, doing minimal moves before tagging Ryback, grabbing a mic, and running down the crowd while Ryback continues to wreck shit for the rest of the match. Ryback would essentially compete in glorified handicap matches. Sometimes Ryback can play a "heel in peril" until Sandow "interferes" (despite being officially in the match), allowing Ryback the opening to hit his Moves of Doom. This formula can also allow leeway for Ryback to eventually take a two on one loss while remaining undefeated in singles action.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

Seems like an odd pairing. One is a more intelligent type of heel troll, while the other is a roid freak who squashes jobbers. Don't see why they ever would tag together.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

Ryback should win the tag titles by himself.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

Lol Sandow is leagues above Ryback... Pairing them up would do nothing for Sandow...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Really digging Sandow. He's got the mic skills, the look, the character (which he's doing a great job getting across), now I just want to see what he can do in the ring. Don't screw this up, WWE.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

He is very entertaining, has a unique look and he is very good on the mic, his promo on smack down seemed quite difficult to me and he delivered it without missing a single word plus the great reaction to the what chants. I look forward seeing him more and of course, seeing him wrestle .


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

It'll be just like Pinky and the Brain, I'm all for it. But Ryback should go heel regardless.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

Yeah Sandow has everything Ryback has not. Intelligence, an awesome beard, and mic skills.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I personally found him boring, to much talking no action


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really liked his debut. Good character, good mic skills, good look, he should probably do pretty well. I look forward to seeing what he can do in the ring when he eventually has a match.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He looks like a bond villain.

Would make a much better main eventer than barrett.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Josh Parry said:


> A little biased considering I've been watching him grow in FCW for the past few years, but man, this guy is awesome.
> 
> I love the entrance.
> 
> *I also love how it looks like they're gonna slowly build up to the "Diva" gimmick reveal when he finally takes off the robe for a match. Should be great!*


Wait, what? his gimmick is a diva gimmick? wtf?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, we are totally seeing a Sandow/Ryback feud in two months. It's too perfect. Gets Sandow started beating Ryback thus breaking the streak and Ryback wanting revenge.

Brain vs. Brawn.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else find it hilariously awesome that he did mock director hand motions with his entrance music?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Good so far. Thought it was funny he held the mic like a fine wine.


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

No they shouldn´t.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Suck It said:


> Wait, what? his gimmick is a diva gimmick? wtf?


I second this I want to know more about that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> Really digging Sandow. He's got the mic skills, the look, the character (which he's doing a great job getting across), now I just want to see what he can do in the ring. *Don't screw this up, WWE.*


Why must people always say this? The WWE always find a way to mess things up.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Very interesting, but i see similarities to Alberto Del Rio's start. Very promising promos, nice debut matches, a nice debut feud (Mysterio), but then lost momentum and almost dropped down to midcard.

I think it's more important to have decent low- to midcard-feuds rather than to start at the top. 

But i like Sandow a lot.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

I like the idea becoz they're an odd "couple", but it's unrealistic that WWE puts them together.

A feud between them is more likely.

Now if WWE's Creatives were very creative they'd put them together as a team and out of the disharmony of the team they build a feud.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*



SonoShion said:


> I prefer a Ryback Vs Sandow feud.


That could be interesting.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Really looking forward to seeing more of this guy. The only thing I woulds change is his theme, and give his the one he used in FCW


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Damien Sandow is just great! I can't wait for him to wrestle. I agree that he should feud with Ryback, and end his streak with an intelligent win. I also agree that he should slowly build to the top, even if it takes a year or two. With his diva gimmick he could stay in the mid-card for a good while, but after that he should drop it and become a more serious, driven character.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

What's out of question is that they should feud.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

My dream tag team.

Cody Rhodes with daniel bryan vs Sandow + ryback. That would be frickan orgasmic.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*



Here To There said:


> Seems like an odd pairing. One is a more intelligent type of heel troll, while the other is a roid freak who squashes jobbers. Don't see why they ever would tag together.


Agree with you.. I think this would be a odd team.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*



THErealLEGACY said:


> Agree with you.. I think this would be a odd team.


They could use the whole Smart + dumb gimmick.

Ryback is the "monster" character to destroys everything, and Sandow is the voice and intelligent character who does most of the promos.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Ryback and Sandow Tag Team*



Enziguri said:


> An odd choice seeing as Sandow would look down on Ryback.


Exactly


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

The brains and the brawn, i like it!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

If it'll help their careers, then yes.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

They've literally nothing in common... completely different gimmicks, and they're even aligned differently. What the fuck OP?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

Why? lol they're complete opposites in terms of character then again that has worked in the past so.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

Not now, but the idea is not bad, down the road. Sandow needs to build his charcter more, and Ryback needs to find one.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

I'm surprised to be typing this but I think this is a brilliant idea actually. There's a major flaw in the plan though, Bobby Heenan isn't around to manage them :sad:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*damien sandow is hilarious*

great debut. I'd pay good money to see him and Otunga sit in the ring having a chess match and debating philosophy while the fans boo.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Good start. Looking forward to seeing him again next week. Regardless if he competes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sandow is a star. I am looking forward to his first proper "angle" with someone. I hope they feed him into the midcard, no need to overpush him right out of the gate. From what I gather, he's been able to draw consistently strong heat wherever he goes, haha.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*



ThumbInTheBum said:


> ..There's a major flaw in the plan though, Bobby Heenan isn't around to manage them :sad:


Yeah, or Armando Estrada.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

I'd rather see Sandow just tear through the midcard as IC Champion before he gets a boost up to the main event. The tag team division hasn't been relevant in any way since the days of Edge and Christian. 

This idea can work, though, provided they handle it the right way. They can't just throw the two together and expect it to work, they need Sandow controlling/brainwashing Ryback in some way. Ryback does the work, Sandow gets the wins, etc. Down the line, this leads to Ryback turning on Sandow after he realizes that he's being used. It's a classic storyline.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Damien Sandow and Ryback should form a tag team*

I already had a thread explaining why these two men should feud, and it was far to brilliant for anyone on here to argue against. Having them as a tag team is about the dumbest idea floating around on this forum. Just saying.:cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Now this guy is probably single-handedly responsible for keeping me interested in the WWE. After last weeks RAW I was seriously considering taking a break from wrestling for a combination of reasons (such as: the departure of my favorite divas, Ziggler always losing, no Christian or Barrett, same old shit Cena etc). And I pretty much did take a break from it, by completely ignoring last weeks SmackDown and tonight's RAW and some of you may of noticed I haven't posted in about a week. However, after just now checking out Sandow's debut on YouTube (I was very anticipated for his debut anyway and I loved his promo vignettes) I must say I really like his character. It's unique, it's fresh, it's eye-catching and I'm intrigued to where WWE will take it. His gimmick of hating on alot of the things in modern society, I like, and his praise for things of the past gives him a nostalgic feel about him that I also like. Just the little things I noticed, such as the way he holds the mic, his tone of voice, and the way he addresses the crowd - was great - and it will really help him stand out amongst the bland roster in the WWE today. Disappointing that he didn't wrestle, as I want to see what he's like in the ring, but I'm very much into his character so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Now this guy is probably single-handedly responsible for keeping me interested in the WWE. After last weeks RAW I was seriously considering taking a break from wrestling for a combination of reasons (such as: the departure of my favorite divas, Ziggler always losing, no Christian or Barrett, same old shit Cena etc). And I pretty much did take a break from it, by completely ignoring last weeks SmackDown and tonight's RAW and some of you may of noticed I haven't posted in about a week. However, after just now checking out Sandow's debut on YouTube (I was very anticipated for his debut anyway and I loved his promo vignettes) I must say I really like his character. It's unique, it's fresh, it's eye-catching and I'm intrigued to where WWE will take it. His gimmick of hating on alot of the things in modern society, I like, and his praise for things of the past gives him a nostalgic feel about him that I also like. Just the little things I noticed, such as the way he holds the mic, his tone of voice, and the way he addresses the crowd - was great - and it will really help him stand out amongst the bland roster in the WWE today. Disappointing that he didn't wrestle, as I want to see what he's like in the ring, but I'm very much into his character so far.


A squash match isn't going to tell you anything, anyway. Just watch some FCW on Youtube if you're interested in his ring work. I haven't really given his ring work much of a look, because I don't care, but yeah, I'm sold already, his character's great and he's doing some good stuff on the mic. He's gotta go back to the New World Symphony, though. Much as I have an appreciation for the meaning of the song, being a Christian, Hallelujah just is not meant for wrestling music. At all. And maybe that was the whole idea, to make him that different, but I just don't like that. NWS is perfectly fitting for this character and has a lot of impact and gives you a better impression of him.

That's got to be fixed, and if they can change the Corre's theme in 70 different variations and change Tensai's after like 3 weeks, they can certainly do this for the good of his character.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A squash match isn't going to tell you anything, anyway. Just watch some FCW on Youtube if you're interested in his ring work. I haven't really given his ring work much of a look, because I don't care, but yeah, I'm sold already, his character's great and he's doing some good stuff on the mic. He's gotta go back to the New World Symphony, though. Much as I have an appreciation for the meaning of the song, being a Christian, Hallelujah just is not meant for wrestling music. At all. And maybe that was the whole idea, to make him that different, but I just don't like that. NWS is perfectly fitting for this character and has a lot of impact and gives you a better impression of him.
> 
> That's got to be fixed, and if they can change the Corre's theme in 70 different variations and change Tensai's after like 3 weeks, they can certainly do this for the good of his character.


In my opinion he shouldn't compete in squash matches. Too many guys right now do them (Clay, RyBack, Cesaro) that's it's overdone. If WWE truly valued Sandow, they would put him immediately in some feud with a recognizable star and defeat that star easily - to really establish himself in the WWE. Similar to how Del Rio debuted and feuded with, and defeated, Rey Mysterio. Of course WWE don't value Sandow nearly as high as Del Rio, but he should feud with someone like Ryder (which is what some people were speculating when he was referring to Ryder in one of his promos).

At 0:40 in this video it sounds like he was referring to Ryder: 






And yeah I will probably check out out his FCW stuff now. Normally I never watch anything FCW related, because I don't want to spoil the surprise of a new debut for me. But seeing as he's already debuted now, it's alright I guess. I agree with you about his theme music, that's got to go, and it's perhaps the only criticism I have on him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You'll hate his theme music even more when you hear his old one, lol.

I agree, though, he shouldn't do a squash match, and he probably won't. I guess that was his whole deal with Bateman, he wants a more dignified debut than that. I'm just saying if he had wrestled, it wouldn't have given you a clear picture of his abilities because squash matches rarely, if ever do. Obviously you can tell if a guy is just fucking awful from a squash match, like Tensai, but if you're great or good or decent, your abilities can't be measured in 2 minutes, especially when the opponents job is to not fight back.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish he did New World Symphony. He's still great but themes help me connect with a star. I could picture myself just marking with him coming out to NWS.


----------



## Anhstoppablexd (Apr 3, 2012)

ahhaah it's just a debut. I wonder how he'll do in the coming weeks. He looks promising.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Sandow puts me to F'n sleep. Nothing there worth watching.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I like how he holds the microphone.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

I really don't wanna see him come out for weeks to say he's not gonna wrestle tonight because his opponent is beneath him or whatever. He's about the only thing on smackdown i'm interested in atm other than Caesaro and its gonna suck if he doesn't wrestle for a month and just talks. Smackdown is really in the shitter right now as far as talent goes and Sandow refusing to wrestle every week is gonna make smackdown suck in the wrestling department.

We already had his promo's hyping him for weeks we don't need him just coming out and leaving after he's finally come on tv.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

He should come out and refuse to wrestle his opponent each week for a year, imagine the heat he get!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

His job is to piss you off. SD will still deliver in the wrestling department. Maybe if they try slightly different ways of doing it. I think this may lead to him and Ryback feuding.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> His job is to piss you off. SD will still deliver in the wrestling department. Maybe if they try slightly different ways of doing it. I think this may lead to him and Ryback feuding.


There's plenty of ways he can piss people off and still wrestle. He can insult his opponents intelligence and the crowds, cheat to win whatever. Not wrestling on a wrestling show that already has boring wrestlers just makes the show bad. Smackdown really needs fresh blood in the ring and Sandow is it but he refuses to wrestle his opponents so were stuck with the same boring Big Show shit, Kane, Khali, and Sheamus's boring ass.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

It would be too soon. 

Patience.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

I don't think he'll wrestle this week, but it can't go on much longer. He needs to either be forced into wrestling, or John Laurinaitis, being the weakling he is, needs to just give in to his demands. Maybe he's given an IC title shot off the bat and he somehow wins. I don't know, that might be difficult with Cody as the champion, but something along those lines. I do want to see him beat somebody, but I can see this dragging out for about 2 more weeks. Maybe his debut will be on PPV like MVP's.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

He should not wrestle until the Royal Rumble. There he is number 30 and somehow the only guys left in the ring eleminated each other so when he comes out he wins automaticly and then his first offical match is at WM.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*



Evil Ed said:


> There's plenty of ways he can piss people off and still wrestle. He can insult his opponents intelligence and the crowds, cheat to win whatever. Not wrestling on a wrestling show that already has boring wrestlers just makes the show bad. Smackdown really needs fresh blood in the ring and Sandow is it but he refuses to wrestle his opponents so were stuck with the same boring Big Show shit, Kane, Khali, and Sheamus's boring ass.


Well, I will agree with Tyrion and say maybe a few more weeks maybe just a couple. He has already done enough titantron promos, so maybe they shouldn't drag this out forever, but I think he will collide with Ryback later down the line. Khali, lol big show will do his same routine with Cody and the chest slapping. Cesaro looks to be well on his way with however they're packaging him. And we now have a good build up in the ME with the 4 individuals. I like Sheamus so he doesn't bother me. Show should hopefully hold up. Don't wanna rush new talent, WWE is trying to establish these guys the best they can.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

I'm happy to be patient and let them build things slower, especially as it suits his character. So long as he's getting heat and they're being creative towards his eventual ring debut, it will be worth the wait. I'm not sure about dragging it on for too long. If there's other interesting things going on with SD it shouldn't matter so much. There's a few other new guys and posiibly a shake up at the top end. I wouldn't want them to rush things too much. He's got potential to make a real impact, his character needs to be expressed and given time to get over.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*



RevolverSnake said:


> He should not wrestle until the Royal Rumble. There he is number 30 and somehow the only guys left in the ring eleminated each other so when he comes out he wins automaticly and then his first offical match is at WM.


This. :lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't think he'll wrestle this week, but it can't go on much longer. He needs to either be forced into wrestling, or John Laurinaitis, being the weakling he is, needs to just give in to his demands. Maybe he's given an IC title shot off the bat and he somehow wins. I don't know, that might be difficult with Cody as the champion, but something along those lines. I do want to see him beat somebody, but I can see this dragging out for about 2 more weeks. Maybe his debut will be on PPV like MVP's.


I like this idea but with a heel Champion it wouldn't work, the casual crowd either don't care about or dislike Cody having Sandow take his Title would be met with complete indifference and maybe even a few cheers.

I'd have him get a US Title shot and beat Santino after about a month of refusing to compete. I'd say the "I'm not wrestling because you wouldn't learn anything" would run it's course after about a month and taking Santino's Title would get him some great heat to start his career with. I know Santino is Raw but the brand split is dead anyway.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

Should have him say he isnt going to wrestle and then attack his opponent when their back is turned for the quick win. Uses his intelligence, wrestles, annoys the fans. Win-win-win.


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*



RevolverSnake said:


> He should not wrestle until the Royal Rumble. There he is number 30 and somehow the only guys left in the ring eleminated each other so when he comes out he wins automaticly and then his first offical match is at WM.


:lmao

If only WWE had such good ideas


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

You could have him dominate a guy, leave the ring and cut one of those "this is pointless, what are you learning from this" type promos and just walk away.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

*he BETTER NOT fucking do that! that would piss me off!*


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

This guys a breath of fresh hair. I really dig him.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

I see what you mean. I liked how they did it once for now, and anything more than once just ruins his role. He should have a match vs Ryback, in which he just takes the count out for the loss. Basically the same thing that Cody just did on Raw vs Big Show. Sandow could say that Ryback never pinned him to the mat, and he is fine with taking the count out. A feud between these two men is perfect right now. The "Intellectual" vs The "Brute" has classic feud written all over it. Sandown plays the mind games, and Ryback plays the over aggressive "face".


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You'll hate his theme music even more when you hear his old one, lol.
> 
> I agree, though, he shouldn't do a squash match, and he probably won't. I guess that was his whole deal with Bateman, he wants a more dignified debut than that. I'm just saying if he had wrestled, it wouldn't have given you a clear picture of his abilities because squash matches rarely, if ever do. Obviously you can tell if a guy is just fucking awful from a squash match, like Tensai, but if you're great or good or decent, your abilities can't be measured in 2 minutes, especially when the opponents job is to not fight back.


Yeah I get what you're saying. Like you though, I'm not too bothered about what he's like in the ring, because his character is the obvious selling point. And with all the squash matches happening lately (this is assuming he will compete in one) he won't really stand out in the ring. WWE could give a few fancy moves to help him stand out, similar to Cesaro, but if it's in a squash match then he just won't stand out I'm afraid. He needs to break the mold of the typical squash match debut, and much like his unique character, he needs a unique way to establish himself in the WWE. 



Maximum007 said:


> This guys a breath of fresh hair. I really dig him.


I agree completely. He's one only things I'm enjoying in the WWE right now. He's given me a reason to actually watch SmackDown again, and if Christian and Barrett return SmackDown, the show would greatly improve from the pitiful state it's been in for the past few months.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I like this idea but with a heel Champion it wouldn't work, the casual crowd either don't care about or dislike Cody having Sandow take his Title would be met with complete indifference and maybe even a few cheers.
> 
> I'd have him get a US Title shot and beat Santino after about a month of refusing to compete. I'd say the "I'm not wrestling because you wouldn't learn anything" would run it's course after about a month and taking Santino's Title would get him some great heat to start his career with. I know Santino is Raw but the brand split is dead anyway.


I agree the idea works better with Santino, especially since he falls into that "dumb" character classification that Sandow is always telling us we need to be saved from, and I'm not advocating heel vs heel. I just used the IC title because honestly, the US title is just such a non factor. It's flat out useless. The IC title at least is part of WWE's title canon. You don't even get the triple crown with the US title, and they refuse to book for it most of the time. I can't even remember the last time there was a US title match on PPV. Plus, it looks like, even with the brand split dead, guys like him and Ryback are going to be SmackDown exclusive for a while.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Sandow better wrestle this Friday*

I guess i'm just a little eager to finally seem him wrestle on tv and when he didn't last week i was kinda pissed since i sat threw the whole crappy show to see him wrestle then when he didn't i kinda felt cheated lol.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

He has Triple H's old Gimmick

Will we talk about him in 10 years?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Damien is a boss, love this character


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

And when Damien Sandow wins that title everbody will turn haters.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

WWEfan4eva said:


> He has Triple H's old Gimmick
> 
> Will we talk about him in 10 years?


It depends... Vince doesnt have more daughters does he?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWEfan4eva said:


> He has Triple H's old Gimmick
> 
> Will we talk about him in 10 years?


How are we supposed to know that now?

I've heard that Triple H is high on him, though. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sandow is impressive in the ring as well as on the mic. Most of his matches as FCW 15 champion showed that, off the top of my head he had some v good matches with Seth Rollins. Actually managed to get Rollins to sell the limbwork and plays the heel character well in the ring. Looking forward to seeing him wrestle in WWE.

I'd love for him to pick up the IC belt and have good-great 10-15 minute title matches on PPV or the occasional Smackdown. Wily, intelligent heel almost like Steven Regal as TV champ in WCW. Albeit probably not as technical but still.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

This guy is boring as fuck. I do not see the big deal in him. He talks in a boring drone of a voice and his past ring work makes Jeff Hardy look like Punk.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> This guy is boring as fuck. I do not see the big deal in him. He talks in a boring drone of a voice and *his past ring work makes Jeff Hardy look like Punk.*


So his ring work makes Jeff Hardy look sloppy?

:troll


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Dice Darwin said:


> So his ring work makes Jeff Hardy look sloppy?
> 
> :troll


:lmao


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> This guy is boring as fuck. I do not see the big deal in him. He talks in a boring drone of a voice and his past ring work makes Jeff Hardy look like Punk.


I just saw you in the "revolution is coming" thread saying Dean Ambrose was boring, so I'm sorry but I'm not sure you're a very good judge of charisma.

I can see how Sandow's voice could give the illusion of him being boring, and all the little Cena kids won't have a fucking clue what he's saying, but who cares? He's different, can't complain about that.

It's about time the WWE universe was enlightened


----------



## BennyBackBreaker (May 10, 2012)

Have match/form opinion


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> This guy is boring as fuck. I do not see the big deal in him. *He talks in a boring drone of a voice* and his past ring work makes Jeff Hardy look like Punk.


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think they will give him a match at Over The Limit


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I think they will give him a match at Over The Limit


That seems likely, yeah. Especially if they have him come out next week on SD! and do the "I'm not fighting this guy" routine.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If they want to give Sandow a big push off the bat give him a US Title with Santino at Over The Limit. Sandow and Santino have a backstage segment and Johnny put Sandow in a match with Santino. Sandow beats Santino and becomes US Champion. He then bets down on Santino some more after the match. Santino is hot with the crowd right now and beating him will give Sandow inmediate heel heat. I know that both IC Titles and US Titles can't be on the same shows but does it really matter these days? We see Raw & Smackdown mid-carders on both shows every week and besides Rhodes might be on his way to Raw.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see him on Smackdown tomorrow night. I just wish he came out to New World Symphony.


----------



## micklovin1878 (May 10, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> If they want to give Sandow a big push off the bat give him a US Title with Santino at Over The Limit. Sandow and Santino have a backstage segment and Johnny put Sandow in a match with Santino. Sandow beats Santino and becomes US Champion. He then bets down on Santino some more after the match. Santino is hot with the crowd right now and beating him will give Sandow inmediate heel heat. I know that both IC Titles and US Titles can't be on the same shows but does it really matter these days? We see Raw & Smackdown mid-carders on both shows every week and besides Rhodes might be on his way to Raw.


Like this idea a lot


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

I think he should have New World Symphony as his entrance theme and Hallelujah as his exit theme. It would help to further set him apart.
I really hope he shows up on Raw as well as Smackdown. He shouldn't limit his feuds to one show, I like the idea that this guy would be hated by almost the entire roster.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Commodus said:


> *I think he should have New World Symphony as his entrance theme and Hallelujah as his exit theme.* It would help to further set him apart.
> I really hope he shows up on Raw as well as Smackdown. He shouldn't limit his feuds to one show, I like the idea that this guy would be hated by almost the entire roster.


I second this notion! IIRC, not since Mankind has this been done (separate entrance and exit themes).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll just say this.

If there is anyone who deserves to hold the US/IC title (IC title fits him more, honestly) to almost near Honky Tonk Man levels, it's Damien Sandow. He has a universally hateable character that can hold the IC for damn near a year or even two to get him truly over.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Wasn't impressed with his video package things, but I really liked his debut. Definitely seems like he could be a big time heel.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> I'll just say this.
> 
> If there is anyone who deserves to hold the US/IC title (IC title fits him more, honestly) to almost near Honky Tonk Man levels, it's Damien Sandow. He has a universally hateable character that can hold the IC for damn near a year or even two to get him truly over.


wow she got an ass...


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

...best part..when the crowd booed him: "thank you for your irrelevent opinion"

hahahahaha


"Allow me to beg your indulgence for one moment"

"I cannot and will not engage this miscreant in the ring this evening"

...this simple minded ignoramous who quite frankly is no different than any of you here this evening


and....


"Your welcome" at the end...awesome


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That you're welcome line is gonna piss people off. (Y)


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

This is one of the new guys that im looking forward to. his promo last SD was awesome and while i thought i would finally see him wrestle he swerves and cuts that promo. He could definitely be a solid midcard heel if build up properly.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

First time he refused to fight was cool, his character seems great, but if it's going to happen again i'll be really pissed off.
He could be quite a big name, but I want to see other than his mic skills (which, no doubt, are great), so i'd like he stops with the "You are ugly blablabla i don't want to be your opponent blabla damien is not a gay name blabla" thing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Just watched his interview lol, "and that concludes our interview..... you're welcome" what a legend.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So I thought he rocked the house tonight. His asshole promo was great. I don't watch Indy wrestling, is he any good?

and this is creepy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm starting to think his first match will be at OTL. Been awhile since a wrestler had his first match at a ppv. (I know he technically already had a match , I mean we'll actually see him wrestle at OTL.)


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^Could be. 

Another decent showing, wasn't expecting him to compete this week so not too bothered he didn't.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ChromeMan said:


> I'm starting to think his first match will be at OTL. Been awhile since a wrestler had his first match at a ppv. (I know he technically already had a match , I mean we'll actually see him wrestle at OTL.)


If so Johnny should force Santino to defend the US title, and...you know the rest...you're welcome. I suck at that lol. Anyways, I enjoyed his Striker promo, Striker looked owned.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Jobberwacky said:


> ^Could be.
> 
> Another decent showing, wasn't expecting him to compete this week so not too bothered he didn't.


Good interview there, this guy is one of the better talent to debut more recently.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

If he can deliver in the ring, then he's a ME within a year. His promos are pure gold.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sold on Sandow yet. He can talk but he's not saying anything that we haven't already heard a million times before, especially during Jericho's last run. I was hoping all of his vignettes were leading to a feud with somebody right out of the gate because the last thing we need is another month of squashes.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He is looking incredible. I love him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know how this guy got 9 pages. This guy cuts dry and boring promos. I do admit I'm dying to see him get his has handed to him already. :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dude has great mic skills. Sandow is a perfect example of an asshole intellectual heel that can dominate the IC tile scene for a year or two once he wins it. I do, however, have to say that he can't be saying this kind of promo of months with no feud or else his sizzle will fade out but I'm loving Sandow at this moment.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Eventually he should be paired up with a dumb blonde like Kelly-Kelly who would obviously have to turn heel.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Good interview there, this guy is one of the better talent to debut more recently.


:lol

I'm starting to believe that he's either a terrible wrestler that still needs practice (as I don't watch FCW) or this gimmick is already fucking stale.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'd like to think that they're saving him up for one particular guy that Sandow believes is the scum of the WWE (Jericho would be nice). And OTL debut would also be nice.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

This guy will get heat purely off the fact that the kids in the crowd have absolutely no idea what the fuck he's saying.

Also gotta laugh at people saying he's boring because he doesn't run around screaming "YOU SUCK, I'M GONNA KICK YOUR ASS!!!"

It's about time we had some class around here.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'd like to think that they're saving him up for one particular guy that Sandow believes is the scum of the WWE (Jericho would be nice). And OTL debut would also be nice.


Could be wrong, but I think his first feud will be with Zack Ryder after OTL.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Ohh can you imagine the excitement of a Sandow heel vs face promo...

"Sandow, Im gunna kick your ass into next week!"

"You sir, are an ignoramus."

fpalm

/cringe


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I don't know how this guy got 9 pages. This guy cuts dry and boring promos. I do admit I'm dying to see him get his has handed to him already. :lol


I've noticed that about "wrestlingforum" people here seem to love people who talk slow and methodical with a extra pinch of monotone and they'll be molested with praise.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^Yet he seems to be working the guy you've quoted just fine:

*"I do admit I'm dying to see him get his has handed to him already."*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Oxitron said:


> :lol
> 
> I'm starting to believe that he's either a terrible wrestler that still needs practice (as I don't watch FCW) or this gimmick is already fucking stale.


Well compared to the guys who came from NXT 4, and other debuts in 2011, Sandows is better IMO.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> I've noticed that about "wrestlingforum" people here seem to love people who talk slow and methodical with a extra pinch of monotone and they'll be molested with praise.


only the indy wrestlers, randy orton sucks on the mic according to them


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome hopefully he's gets all of that overated daniel bryans mic time seriously that loser needs to stop talking on the mic.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I think he is awesome. very unique gimmick. can't wait for his first match. enlightment!


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

i like the newness of him. i'd love to see a string of several matches where he refuses to wrestle only to get his butt handed to him down the line. he got the air of someone you love to hate but thats good for wrestling where both good and bad guys all seem bland.id love to see him wrestle but a real technical fighter too many slugfest going on in wrestling. to win he should use anything he can to win legal and illegal too. i see so much potential and havent even seen him in ring yet


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

we have enough rich/aristocratic/snob/suited/educated heels already. Del Rio, Otunga, Barrett, Mahal, Rhodes...


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Brock_Lock said:


> we have enough rich/aristocratic/snob/suited/educated heels already. Del Rio, Otunga, Barrett, Mahal, Rhodes...


I wouldn't even consider Rhodes as apart of that list in terms of gimmick comparison. Sandow is a lot different from the aristocratic Del Rio and wealthy Mahal simply because nothing about his gimmick relates to material possessions or money. Otunga's educated gimmick is that of a lawyer (and a weak attempt at being Chris Nowinski) while you could relate the snobbish Barrett to him simply because he talks down to everyone in a condescending manor.

Sandow is an enlightened thespian with philosophical qualities. This requires an advanced vocabulary.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

I include Rhodes because even if he doesn't have a snob gimmick, he doesn't speak like a normal guy in his 20s does.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking love Sandow... what he did today on teh mic and in the ring was beautiful.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I cant wait for Sandow to get in the ring lol he looks like an awesome wrestler


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't watch Smackdown so it was first time I saw Sandow tonight and I love his characther.


----------



## Xander Cage (Jan 31, 2012)

Sandow is fantastic! Listening to his promos is pure satisfaction. The way he uses the possibilities of the language and makes small cultural references is really entertaining. His promos hasn't had any boring segment during his short career and my opinion is that he should get even more time on TV.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

He was really impressive on SD.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was so happy he was still rocking the pruple and pink gear, good times.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Sandow is great. Like...really great. I really feel true star potential with him too which is awesome to see. Really good signing and gimmick to boot.


----------



## CapeTownWerewolf (May 19, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Sandow is great. Like...really great. I really feel true star potential with him too which is awesome to see. Really good signing and gimmick to boot.


i would have to agree fully with this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Sandow is great. Like...really great. I really feel true star potential with him too which is awesome to see. Really good signing and gimmick to boot.


Perfectly said. I could see him becoming huge in the next 3-5 years if WWE really gets behind him. I can see it now:

WM31

CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Damien Sandow
Beard vs. Beard vs. Beard

BOOK IT!

But yeah, I'm excited to see where he goes. I'm not gonna hold my breath on any new stars since WWE has a tendency to drop the ball on a lot of them. BUT I'm a huge fan, and hopefully he's in the main event at some point within the next 3 years. Hell, I really like the guy enough right now, I might actually change my 3-4 year old avatar for something Sandow related, and I've got a little idea.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

He reminds me of Raul Julia without a beard...


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Meh. He's okay, doesn't really resonate with me yet. But his mic work is pretty good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He was awesome on Smackdown last night. I see HUGE potential for him down the road. He's got a great character and he connects with the fans, getting heat pretty much any time he cuts a promo since appearing live (last night the crowd reaction seemed legit and not edited in). Along with his character, he also showed an aggressive side to his character which is always nice to see. The cross-armed neckbreaker was pretty sweet as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm really hoping he's at least half as good in the ring as he is on the mic. Maybe his first match will be tomorrow night?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Good job from Sandow. Nice tease between him and Ryder too.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone else not a fan of his in-ring attire? At 1:00 in this video. I realize people are going to say it's ''unique'' and it helps him ''stands out'' - but that's not always a good thing. He does need a distinguishing look to match his unique character and personality, I agree, but having him wear pink trunks and purple knee pads wasn't what I had in mind. It's also hard for me personally to take him seriously looking like that. The white boots are good though, and I figured they were going to give him perhaps dark blue trunks to match his robe. 






Anyway I'm still very high on Sandow. A few personal flaws I don't like (current in-ring attire, current entrance music) aren't going to stop me from liking him. His character is awesome. His promos are great. With the way WWE are booking him, by having him not compete in matches with ''unworthy'' opponents, I could see him making his in-ring debut at the Over The Limit PPV, where he could beat someone semi-credible that could immediately put him on the radar. Ideally, I would like him to immediately start a feud with someone to help establish himself and separate himself from all the new talents competing in squash matches as of late.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

His smug promos remind me of JBL in his prime. The talent is there, whether booking uses it is a whole other question.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

if memory serves right, i remember idol stevens was supposed to be the next big star for the wwe back in 2005

he was then paired with mccool and some other guy and then released


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Brock_Lock said:


> we have enough rich/aristocratic/snob/suited/educated heels already. Del Rio, Otunga, Barrett, Mahal, Rhodes...


Apples to oranges. No, in fact, it's more like comparing a tennis ball to a spark plug.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Sandow was awesome on SD...looks like the casuals dont know what to do with him..only started booing him after they realized he wasn't gonna wrestle...glad they gave my boy Yoshi some mic time i was markin out!! it was awesome. Hopefully with RAW going 3 hours now they will have more time to develop midcard feuds like this on SD., while most of the main feuds on RAW.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Really liked him this week as well. However, he seemed a bit anxious on mic. I'm sure it was because of nerves with actually getting to be physical this week. I bet next week he will settle in a bit more and it will be epic. I cannot wait.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

His attire could use some changing(the pink/purple is unique, but doesn't seem like it can fit him) and his music too should change(his FCW theme was one of the best themes in both FCW and WWE)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Ideally, I would like him to immediately start a feud with someone to help establish himself and separate himself from all the new talents competing in squash matches as of late.


I think a feud with Santino would be good for him. Santino kinda represents what he opposes, and him instantly winning a midcard title would establish him well. Plus the two could put on some good matches.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

He looks very good.

But I can already see a feud with Cena/Punk where they will mock his voice/vocabulary and squash da fool.

WWE has crushed my optimism since Extreme Rules, as you can tell. Here's hoping "A Revolution is Coming" will build it back up.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

His tights are epic. I see no need to change them. It just adds to his eccentricity imo. Nobody was expecting pink tights and purple kneepads under that robe lol. I personally love it.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

They need to bring back King of the Ring just for this guy to win. Imagine him with the KOTR monicker attached to him too.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

PoisonMouse said:


> They need to bring back King of the Ring just for this guy to win. Imagine him with the KOTR monicker attached to him too.


In a time when you good suggestions are rare and few on here, you sir, have a good suggestion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> I think a feud with Santino would be good for him. Santino kinda represents what he opposes, and him instantly winning a midcard title would establish him well. Plus the two could put on some good matches.


Santino's a good choice, so is Zack Ryder. Two over babyfaces who have goofy characters that are complete polar opposites of Sandow's character. They represent what he opposes (as you say) so it's likely we could see a feud between them. Ryder's the more likely candidate at the moment, given that he's directionless, and if the little backstage segment they had on Smackdown this week is anything to go by (which can be seen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEuZ51ShDYQ). A feud with one of these two over faces could help establish Sandow and get him some good initial heat (although he's getting good heat already from the crowd). They could be a good first stepping-stone for Sandow on his rise in the WWE. This is all depended on how high WWE are on Sandow though.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> His tights are epic. I see no need to change them. It just adds to his eccentricity imo. Nobody was expecting pink tights and purple kneepads under that robe lol. I personally love it.


Thank you for your relevant opinion. I concur with this.

2 things. The Intercontinental Title will look beautiful around Sandow's waste. I can see him being used to transition someone to turn face like Miz, McIntyre, or even Christian down the road.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This dude is so funny, my favorite up all the call-ups.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

After watching Smackdown, I can truly say he is one of the very bright stars on that show and Smackdown has been pretty bad lately.

Damien Sandow and the Intercontinental Championship were made for each other. I would have absolutely no problem with him having a year long or year and a half long title reign. He is that hateable of a character.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

I had been dying for "The Idol" to be called up for months! And what a great gimmick to run with. I agree with the sentiment that he will be a perfect fit for the IC title. He is fun to watch in all aspects.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

A natural feud for him would be Zack Ryder, they are polar opposites. Ryder is everything Sandow hates.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

The IC title would look great on him as others have said. Give em a long run and a fued with Ryder afterwards.


----------



## Grave (Nov 2, 2003)

He's hilarious. Hope he gets a good character arc, wouldn't want to be sick of him this time next year.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

He has so much potential!
Obviously, this means that Creative/bookers/Vince will destroy him.

How good is his actual in-ring work?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

His whole promo style reminds me of Kurt Angle's early promos where he would just pander to a crowd to get them to hate with his "And that is true".


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry to ask...is he also great in the ring, or just mediocre. He didn't get to squash Tatsu for too long (which I think was smart) so I haven't seen any of his other ring work. I like his gimmick, but what kind of wrestler is he?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

You're Pretty Good said:


> sorry to ask...is he also great in the ring, or just mediocre. He didn't get to squash Tatsu for too long (which I think was smart) so I haven't seen any of his other ring work. I like his gimmick, but what kind of wrestler is he?


 He was very impressive in the OVW days. I was always impressed with his creative twists on traditional moves. He used to be able to get around very quickly but he has put on some mass (and age) since those days. He had a nice country club gimmick with Beth Pheonix for a while - Id love if they tipped a hat at that somewhere down the line.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya know, it's been awhile since someone has had a regular interview show, similar to Jericho's Highlight Reel or Christian's Peep Show. Sandow would be perfect in having something like this. He can call it "The Path to Enlightenment" or something like that, educating the masses, as he says, on the problems he has with today's entertainment and pop culture and how it offers no intellectual or moral values. 

He could also have interviews with wrestlers he may be in potential feuds with, like Zack Ryder, Brodus Clay, Santino Marella, Ryback, among others. This could help him generate some great heat, and get the interviewee over, since they're getting mic time as well. 

Just one thing I'd try to do with him if I was in creative.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

This guy is golden exceeded my expectations, i saw a few clips from fcw a year ago, his improvement is incredible.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

Great gimmick and he plays it tremendously. Hope to see more of him.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

I have one comment to make. The colour of his gear does not suit his character.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

^ Have to agree with you. Dark blue/white would be better.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the color of the gear. Fits his eccentricity. And, for those looking into the subtext, his somewhat "_fey_" persona, which is given a stark and sharp contrast with his actual wrestling style and the alacrity with which he attacks when his buttons are pushed, as in the Tatsu situation on this week's Smackdown.

I hope he comes out at Over the Limit during a break between the big main events just to piss off the crowd. I mean, if they're going to give us a deluge of filler, might as well let it be entertaining filler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's hard to imagine a guy winning a world title with pink trunks, though. That's a problem. Obviously we're nowhere near that stage but we need to consider the future.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

It's refreshing to see a guy with an actual gimmick now.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Theyve already screwed up with him. The buildup to seeing him in pink tights was wasted away. He couldve received some great heat for that. I thought there was going to be a point where he got in the ring took off the robe and get some good heat from the surprised crowd seeing a man in pink tights. But for him to just run in the ring like that was a disappointment.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

C


Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's hard to imagine a guy winning a world title with pink trunks, though. That's a problem. Obviously we're nowhere near that stage but we need to consider the future.


Bret Hart begs to differ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Pastor said:


> C
> 
> Bret Hart begs to differ.


Bret Hart didn't wear pink trunks, he wore a pink and black singlet. There's a bit of a difference between pink mixed with black in a design, and full bodied, than just straight pink tights. It looks way too effeminate to take seriously. And yeah, maybe he's going for that, whatever the case may be, it doesn't matter. Unless he changes it, it's hard to picture, that's all I'm saying. I'm not saying it's impossible but personally, I can't picture it. Which is a shame because he's one of the few guys who needs to be a world champion, he has serious top heel potential. Great look, great mic skills, very good at playing the stuck up heel, he actually has a gimmick for once, etc. Way too good to be relegated to the midcard forever.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

I really don't see it being a problem, especially for a heel.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

People complaining about the color of his tights. :lol I havent even noticed what color they are. I would love to see him as a leader of a stable in the future. That is if WWE would put some effort to it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Quite a bit of fans on here for this dude. The beat down was solid, looking forward to his first feud. LOL @ Tatsu insulting someone and then turning his back in that person.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Not a fan of the tights, but those are things characters can change easily.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Moustache said:


> I really don't see it being a problem, especially for a heel.


For some reason, Savage and Hart made it work. I don't think it looks good on Sandow, especially after the very good looking robe.

I also am disappointed he is not using New World Symphony or his spotlight. He's been good but he can be even better with those two things if you ask me.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree that NWS should have been his theme. 

The tights thing I think we will get used to. If creative see it as a problem they'll give him darker pink or have him switch out different colors a la Flair.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm disappointed he didn't debut last night at Over The Limit. I thought a PPV debut would of been perfect for him. His gimmick of turning down ''unworthy'' opponents I thought would of culminated in him facing a semi-credible opponent at a PPV that could of immediately established Sandow. I guess WWE has other plans, but they can't keep dragging out this gimmick of not competing in matches and only cutting promos. His debut could of easily happened instead of the completely filler match of Miz and Brodus Clay that happened last night.


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Loved it when he said to the crowd "Please remain silent when I am speaking! Thank you". I see a big future for this guy, he is perfect for his gimmick, and from this squash match he has some kind of wrestling ability. Manipulating the ref was a nice touch as well.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Great gimmick, great mic skills, and pretty slick in the ring. Looking foward to see more of Sandow.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sandow has it all. When he walks out with his great theme playing in that robe he just looks like a star. Always enjoyed his FCW mic-work and I think he's actually improved in the brief time he's been on Smackdown. All that remains to be seen is if he can hang in longer matches, but that will come with time. He's not amazing in the ring, but he's good enough to get by, and his charisma, mic skills and look more than make up for it.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

You All KNOW that he'll be Jobbing in 6 Months-1 Year Just Like Drew and Wade. 

LOL at The thought of WWE successfully pushing someone.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't seen much of his work, but so far he's impressive.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> You All KNOW that he'll be *Jobbing* in 6 Months-1 Year Just Like Drew and *Wade*.
> 
> LOL at The thought of WWE successfully pushing someone.


:barrett


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Seriously.

You've got to be able to do it in the ring, but you also have to have to look,

Pink pants?

I think that might be the worst outfit I've seen

Can someone beat me?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Plenty of guys have worn pink its not a bad thing at all.

Val Venis, CM Punk, Brett Hart, Dolph Ziggler, Dusty Rhodes, Randy Savage, Brett Hart.
When Sandow did take off his gown I was surprised to see that florescent pink.

Check My sig.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Its not bland like black tunks which makes him stand out.


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Plenty of guys have worn pink its not a bad thing at all.
> 
> Val Venis, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Dusty Rhodes, Randy Savage.
> 
> ...


Don't forget The Hart Foundation.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*
























\


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Plenty of guys have worn pink its not a bad thing at all.
> 
> Val Venis, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Dusty Rhodes, Randy Savage.
> 
> ...


Yup, Mr Macho did well, as did the entire Hart Family,

That pink on Sandow is almost neon.

He's got the great looking blue and white robes. He's got the distinguished walk. He's got that amazing air of arrogance, but he pulls the gown off and he looks like he's walked into the wrong meeting


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Because he doesn't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Anything he, or anyone for that matter, wants to do to distinguish themselves from the roster of Diet Ortons the WWE machine is producing is just fine with me.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

I forgot how many wrestlers wore pink. Huh...alright. I don't really like it, but I guess it's all about what you do in the ring. If he keeps winning it'll be an after thought. When people think of Bret Hart they don't think of what color his outfit was, they think of the Best there is, The Best there was and The Best there ever will be.


----------



## SCSADTA316 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



Panther said:


> Because he doesn't care what anyone thinks.


touche my friend


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

I think he does that to show an eccentricity.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



@MrDrewFoley said:


> Yup, Mr Macho did well, as did the entire Hart Family,
> 
> That pink on Sandow is almost neon.
> 
> He's got the great looking blue and white robes. He's got the distinguished walk. He's got that amazing air of arrogance, but he pulls the gown off and he looks like he's walked into the wrong meeting


Its done in sarcasm and humour.
Here you have this distinguished well spoken man with a sophisticated manner who then whip of his elegant blue robe to reveal florescent neon pink trunks and purple knee pads.
Its meant to be a total clash, like a split personality where when he wears the robe he is one person but when provoked and antagonized he loses his cool and goes crazy and he needs two clashing polar opposite gear to get that point across without actually having to say anything.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

I don't know, but I don't like it. The he ''stands out'' wearing pink trunks argument - is irrelevant when his gimmick and look already helps him stand out from the bland roster. Having dark blue trunks that would match his robe for example, would be a perfect look for him, while still being something different from the generic black trunks. Having bright, plain pink trunks immediately takes away from the serious aspect from his character in my opinion. I have a hard time take him seriously looking like that. This combined with his current theme song, are literally the only criticisms I have about him, but apart from that, I'm loving Sandow right now.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Plenty of guys have worn pink its not a bad thing at all.
> 
> Val Venis, CM Punk, Brett Hart, Dolph Ziggler, Dusty Rhodes, Randy Savage, Brett Hart.
> When Sandow did take off his gown I was surprised to see that florescent pink.
> ...


Savage making it work !!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Having pink trunks isn't a bad thing they just don't fit what Sandow is seemingly all about. I liked the way doinktheclowns explained it though.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Damien is enlightening the masses of ignoramus that overwhelm the WWE universe to the verity that pink is the superior colour of the spectrum.

You're welcome.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



elo said:


> Damien is enlightening the masses of ignoramus that overwhelm the WWE universe to the verity that pink is the superior colour of the spectrum.
> 
> You're welcome.


*chuckle*


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



Nostalgia said:


> I don't know, but I don't like it. The he ''stands out'' wearing pink trunks argument - is irrelevant when his gimmick and look already helps him stand out from the bland roster. Having dark blue trunks that would match his robe for example, would be a perfect look for him, while still being something different from the generic black trunks. Having bright, plain pink trunks immediately takes away from the serious aspect from his character in my opinion. I have a hard time take him seriously looking like that. This combined with his current theme song, are literally the only criticisms I have about him, but apart from that, I'm loving Sandow right now.


I don't think his character is supposed to be taken seriously

It's not a joke character but he plays it more like an eccentric heel, rather than Bob Backlund


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Sandow has the pink pants to gain attention. When you see a guy walking down the ramp with a Robe while insulting people with big words, you don't expect the guy to have pink trunks on. So what happens? It gains the attention from people. I know, a simple common sense answer. I like the pink trunks. It is better than blue or black ones, which has been done with every other generic looking wrestlers many times.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Because he has the swag to pull it off.

Nice Beetson sig elo.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Because his character is about labeling people as intellectually inferior and by making judgements on him over his trunk color, the fans are just proving how ignorant they are. It's a great touch to his character.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Because his character is about labeling people as intellectually inferior and by making judgements on him over his trunk color, the fans are just proving how ignorant they are. It's a great touch to his character.


That actually makes perfect sense


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Its done in sarcasm and humour.
> Here you have this distinguished well spoken man with a sophisticated manner who then whip of his elegant blue robe to reveal florescent neon pink trunks and purple knee pads.
> Its meant to be a total clash, like a split personality where when he wears the robe he is one person but when provoked and antagonized he loses his cool and goes crazy and he needs two clashing polar opposite gear to get that point across without actually having to say anything.


I really like this explanation.


----------



## Jobbersrule (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Because he sucks


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

He actually wore pink during his first run in WWE as well. Don't really see the problem with it, I think it makes him stand out and is a nice contrast to his character.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

he's supposed to be a man with class. He has his royal-looking robe, and then when he takes it out, Pink costume? really? He looks like a jobber.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

I like the pink trunks! They really work for him!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*

Anyone who makes fun of his tights is an ignoramus


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Hallelujah! Hallelujah!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know it's hard to tell because of Smackdown but it sounded like in his promo, Sandow was getting real heat.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



Shawn Morrison said:


> he's supposed to be a man with class. He has his royal-looking robe, and then when he takes it out, Pink costume? really? He looks like a jobber.


What jobber has ever worn pink in the history of ever?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I like Sandow. He has the jesus complex down well. And unlike all other talent on the WWE roster, his promos aren't so linear. However, the one thing I am concerned about is him coming off as a pedant.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Whoever brought that "Thank You Damien" sign tonight needs to be welcomed.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wwe liked sandow when he was in idol stevens, but bad booking doomed him.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

He needs the Damien Sandow Reading Hour, in which he will regale us with a chapter of a classic work of fiction. Those buffoons in the audience could use a little culture.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

im really impressed with him. Guy sounds awesome on the mic. His voice perfectly fits the gimmick he is playing. and who cares about punk trunks doesnt matter when he looks like a badass destroying Yoshi


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

SANDOW IS DESOROW.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

_*Im liking him a little more now. Im not looking forward to all the guys on here trying to act like him because he's in there profile picture.....*_


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

He should probably not keep pinning people in the way he did Yoshi. Just saying.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Why does he hold the microphone like he's cupping a 12 year old boys scrotum?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Why does he hold the microphone like he's cupping a 12 year old boys scrotum?


He holds it like you would hold a glass. It's quite smallbut I really like it, sets him apart from anyone I can think of.

Also, that leg sweep rollout was smooth as hell.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

He's so awesome on the mic pure gold! up their with the best mic workers on smackdown argubaly the best right now already! christian barely gets to talk...!!!


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



Jobbersrule said:


> Because he sucks


Says Jeff Hardy fan.
go back to sleep


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

I LOL'ed when he did the cartwheel


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



Couch said:


> What jobber has ever worn pink in the history of ever?


Natalya, Tyson Kidd, DH Smith and many more


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't mind him but slow talking heel who uses long words is so overused it is ridiculous.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Why does he hold the microphone like he's cupping a 12 year old boys scrotum?


I laughed.

He's definitely holding the mic like assholes hold a wine glass. Seems to suit his character pretty well as long as he doesn't start pantomiming working the shaft while he's cupping the balls.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



Couch said:


> What jobber has ever worn pink in the history of ever?


it doesn't matter, fact is that costume makes him look like a jobber, at least IMO. It doesn't suit him and specially not his gimmick .


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I like him a lot so far, but would like to see how he fares in an actual match which isnt a squash or an attack.

He has a great demeanor while on the mic. The slow talking thing is overused but he works very well with him as he does sound very articulate and he makes you believe that he's talking slowly in order for the 'unwashed masses' to understand what he's saying. The mic work has been top notch so far, and I love the 'you're welcome' bit at the end. He has a great look too, the robe, the hair, etc I'm not keen on the pink trunks but they can easily get rid of them. They just dont seem to fit with his gimmick a whole lot imo. He's now flamboyant or anything. Just generally overall he seems like a really great addition and I look forward to him getting into an actual feud and working some longer matches.

A feud with Christian for the IC title could be really good in a couple of months.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I hope he avoids showing off like Ziggles, I mean isn't he trying to insult people who act goofy like that? The squash was solid. I like how he gets to the ropes and screams for the ref to get the person off and do his job.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I just finished watching his in-ring debut match against Yoshi Tatsu. For all those who haven't seen it here it is: 






Nothing too special here, just your typical squash match. I Still don't like his attire, or his theme. His in-ring aggressiveness I like, his finisher is passable. The celebration cartwheel was awesome. His pre-match promo was great as per usual.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm still not sold on Sandow. His ring work is average at best (based on watching him in FCW) and I'm not sure how deep his gimmick is once you get down to it. He's going to go the route of the "Destiny promo" in a hurry.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I was curious as to why the WWE was seemingly holding off on a real Sandow match and I now know why. I checked out a match he had with Steamboat and he's pretty bad/boring. Seriously. I didn't enjoy it at all...

Eh, who cares? He'll improve over time I guess. 

He's actually entertaining unlike Cesaro, Rollins, and Ohno who are great wrestlers but are pretty bland when it comes to everything else.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Commodus said:


> He should probably not keep pinning people in the way he did Yoshi. Just saying.


:lol

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

He wears pink pants cos hes gay


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Why does he hold the microphone like he's cupping a 12 year old boys scrotum?


Now I can never unsee that when he holds the mic! :lmao


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Man is it just me or do these new guys seem to have so much more talent than the last batch. The Jack Swagger's, Evan Bourne's, Ted Dibiase's could only dream of being half as good on the mic and actually having some sort of presence. 

I'm liking this Sandow guy a lot. He has a great gimmick and mics skills as well. His attire is a bit off considering the fact that he's a heel but at the same time it's kind of a cool heel attire as well. More Damien Sandow please!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Man is it just me or do these new guys seem to have so much more talent than the last batch. The Jack Swagger's, Evan Bourne's, Ted Dibiase's could only dream of being half as good on the mic and actually having some sort of presence.
> 
> I'm liking this Sandow guy a lot. He has a great gimmick and mics skills as well. His attire is a bit off considering the fact that he's a heel but at the same time it's kind of a cool heel attire as well. More Damien Sandow please!


It's just you. Technically, the "last batch" would have mostly been guys brought up via NXT, many of which are at least as good as the new batch.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, that's because FCW back then in around 07/08/09 was pretty piss poor and picking up on 2010 is when FCW started gaining traction and 2011 to present is where it is WWE's most hidden shining star most don't know about.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Commodus said:


> He needs the Damien Sandow Reading Hour, in which he will regale us with a chapter of a classic work of fiction. Those buffoons in the audience could use a little culture.


I sent some rep your way. This is a great idea.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

The cartwheel was lulzy as hell.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

He won a fan in me.


----------



## Zeus85 (Jan 31, 2012)

i love the guy. he does have great presence, mic skills and hes super intelligent. Your Welcome lol


----------



## ty1990 (Mar 3, 2010)

This guy is honestly the only reason right now why I'm watching smackdown he is hirlarious send him to raw


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



Shawn Morrison said:


> it doesn't matter, fact is that costume makes him look like a jobber, at least IMO. It doesn't suit him and specially not his gimmick .


Actually it does matter.

You can't say someone looks like a jobber, when no jobber has ever looked like that.

When I say Jobbers, the Hart Family doesn't count.

What jobber has ever worn pink?



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Why does he hold the microphone like he's cupping a 12 year old boys scrotum?


Someone that complained about the thread of Yo Momma jokes sinking the forum to a new low makes a tasteless pedophilia joke?

Come on now, really?


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> I laughed.
> 
> He's definitely holding the mic like assholes hold a wine glass. Seems to suit his character pretty well as long as he doesn't start pantomiming working the shaft while he's cupping the balls.


Brandy snifter. You don't hold a wine glass like that, it'll warm the wine up too much. Brandy on the other hand should be warm.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

I get the impression he's supposed to be gay. Seriously. Or am I just getting all giggly about the fruity pastel attire and homoerotic Yoshi Tatsu pin and the cartwheel (oh, the cartwheel...)? Is it just me?


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

He loses me as soon as he takes the robe off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y'all really that fickle about the attire? If anything, his theme would lose more outta me. But I ain't complaining that, that's something you guys don't like with him. He should have a variety thou, maybe not just one color.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree, I'd rather have his old theme than different attire.






Almost shed a tear when he came out to what he has now. How the HELL did they fuck that up?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sandow gets more fun each week. "Referee do your job" :lmao


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Instantly became one of my favorites, I love this guy.

He has snatched my attention, now I'm hoping he can keep it.

Side Note: Quit bitching about the damn attire, there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

People saying Pink makes him look like a jobber.At least he is unique.Most of the Roster are generic black trunks + kickpads plus Pink doesn't make you an instant jobber.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Why does Damien Sandow have Pink Pants?*



Couch said:


> Actually it does matter.
> 
> You can't say someone looks like a jobber, when no jobber has ever looked like that.
> 
> ...


I'm a Sandow fan but you asked for this.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I agree, I'd rather have his old theme than different attire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was his Col. Damien Sandow theme

Back when he had a military gimmick


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

His debut match was an anti-climax. It seems he really is pretty bad, like I thought.

Still awaiting a proper match though. This isn't my final judgement.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

Really enjoying this guy at the moment, he's suave as all hell, and he doesn't seem to have any problems on the mic. I'll reserve judgment on his ring work until he gets a 5 minute+ match to show what he can do.

My only gripe with the match against Yoshi is that when he was pinning him and staring into the hard camera, he should've mouthed the words "You're Welcome" with that sinister look on his face. Would've been gold.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

i like him, his gimmick is cool, he is arrogant and plays it in the ring to a tee.

one of the few things on smackdown i'm entertained by currently.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone who does not currently find this guy entertaining, just stop watching wrestling. The way he plays the Sandow character is so smooth. He walks, talks, and looks the part.


----------



## toocool78 (Apr 24, 2004)

Oxitron said:


> His debut match was an anti-climax. It seems he really is pretty bad, like I thought.
> 
> Still awaiting a proper match though. This isn't my final judgement.


lol at a fan of the miz saying some one sucks


----------



## Straight Awesome (May 23, 2012)

Really like Damien Sandow and I hope he's as good as he looks. Based on the old theme linked, I'd quite like to have it instead of the current one as I think it fits him as a heel better. Just my opinion.

Not sure why anyone thought his ring work was bad, it was a brief squash and I didn't see anything bad. He showed a nice diversity of moves in what little time he had and it looked pretty promising to me.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

The theme won't last forever, but as long as it gets replaced within a few months I actually don't object TOO strongly to it. 

The cheap bathrobe though, that needs to go, or be replaced with something that doesn't look like Kmart. 

Oh. Also. WTF is up with guys growing their beards like that? I care very little for pop culture so I'm wondering if I missed some trend where it was deemed acceptable to have a weird ******* beard jutting out several inches from your chin... it's awful. Seriously. Trim that shit or shave it.


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

I like him. But his attire is so bad. The pink doesn't fit in him


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

I've quickly become a fan of him. Very unique character, some charisma, and impressive in-ring skills. I'm also enjoying his segments each week. Guess you can call him a total package. I especially like how he comes with arrogance and confidence, and holds the mic like whine-glass. One of the most interesting things on SmackDown right now!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This guy is a real talent.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> His debut match was an anti-climax. It seems he really is pretty bad, like I thought.
> 
> Still awaiting a proper match though. This isn't my final judgement.


Sorry but what part of the match was bad?

He played the cowardly heel at the start perfectly, using the ref to get an advantage and attack Tatsu.

He did a Russian legsweep, rolled back and landed on his feet.

Hit a straightjacket Neckbreaker, rolled back into a pin.

What part of the match was bad?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at the cart wheel, his match woke me up after such a boring show. His character is mysterious and weird, which is why its entertaining. I hope he does cart wheels up the ramp lol.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

he does have some bad gyno though.bad but not like slater. but overall great look, good mic skills, fresh gimmick and as far as ring work not bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> His debut match was an anti-climax. It seems he really is pretty bad, like I thought.
> 
> Still awaiting a proper match though. This isn't my final judgement.


So a 30 second match where he executes everything in it perfectly means he can't wrestle.

Makes PERFECT sense! 



Couch said:


> This was his Col. Damien Sandow theme
> 
> Back when he had a military gimmick


I wouldn't know anything about that, but he also used it during this gimmick.
















No reason to change it, it fit a LOT better than his current theme.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

VladMan2012 said:


> I've quickly become a fan of him. Very unique character, some charisma, and impressive in-ring skills. I'm also enjoying his segments each week. Guess you can call him a total package. I especially like how he comes with arrogance and confidence, and holds the mic like whine-glass. One of the most interesting things on SmackDown right now!


I love the attention to detail with the way he holds the mic. I was pretty excited about him, but Friday's match cemented it.

I loved his "Do your job, please" heel move, I love the fluidity of his leg sweep roll through, and I love the neck-breaker. I don't understand the dislike of his tights. It's saying "I can wear pink, do cartwheels, whatever, and still kick your ass." He's wearing them to rub his superiority in your face.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

VladMan2012 said:


> I especially like how he comes with arrogance and confidence, and holds the mic like *whine-glass*.


Pun intended?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

SrsLii said:


> The theme won't last forever, but as long as it gets replaced within a few months I actually don't object TOO strongly to it.
> 
> The cheap bathrobe though, that needs to go, or be replaced with something that doesn't look like Kmart.
> 
> Oh. Also. WTF is up with guys growing their beards like that? I care very little for pop culture so I'm wondering if I missed some trend where it was deemed acceptable to have a weird ******* beard jutting out several inches from your chin... it's awful. Seriously. Trim that shit or shave it.


Normally I'd disagree with anybody shaving a nice beard like that but you're right in this case. I just don't fully understand Sandow's gimmick right now. He's incredibly smart and sophisticated but he looks like a cartwheeling homeless man with pink trunks? Those seem like two entirely different gimmicks but I guess it's interesting so whatever.

Also, I'm sure it's been mentioned but Sandow looks exactly like Rafi from The League. Great show and hilarious character if you've never seen it.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

just wanna say his pink tights on smackdown were quite silly. his promos are good though, but not sure how long he can do his "I'm too good to wrestle you" bit. I like him though.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

SrsLii said:


> The theme won't last forever, but as long as it gets replaced within a few months I actually don't object TOO strongly to it.
> 
> The cheap bathrobe though, that needs to go, or be replaced with something that doesn't look like Kmart.
> 
> Oh. Also. WTF is up with guys growing their beards like that? I care very little for pop culture so I'm wondering if I missed some trend where it was deemed acceptable to have a weird ******* beard jutting out several inches from your chin... it's awful. Seriously. Trim that shit or shave it.


The robe is actually one of my favorite things about him. I also like the beard. 

However, I will continue to hope for New World Symphony.


----------



## #heel.fanatic (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm loving everything this guy is doing at the moment. Hopefully they continue to give this guy mic time each week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I googled him and the beard makes a world of difference. 

I like that one random lady in the crowd who had a Thank You, Damien Sandow sign.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

I am totally marking out for Sandow right now. He was given a tramendous gimmick and is running with it. It is hard to believe this is the same guy WWE once paired up with KC James in a feud with Kindrick and London.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I do remember that feud of KC James and Idol Stevens vs. Paul London and Brian Kendrick. Never did I imagine many years later Idol Stevens would have a gimmick that I would become a huge fan of.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> Normally I'd disagree with anybody shaving a nice beard like that but you're right in this case. I just don't fully understand Sandow's gimmick right now. He's incredibly smart and sophisticated but he looks like a cartwheeling homeless man with pink trunks? Those seem like two entirely different gimmicks but I guess it's interesting so whatever.
> 
> Also, I'm sure it's been mentioned but Sandow looks exactly like Rafi from The League. Great show and hilarious character if you've never seen it.


Perhaps the beard is a bit liberal in its length, but the concept is certainly sound. He's supposed to be a pretentious, pompous intellectual. A staple of such has been the beard. He's billed from Palo Alto, CA--the home of Stanford University. As someone who not so long ago spent a great deal of time in college, I can safely say that that at least around my neck of the woods, the stereotype of the bearded professor is based in reality. His beard reminds me of Woody Allen's friend in _Annie Hall_. It's an affectation. Every time I've allowed myself to grow a beard that long (and, yes, I have) I've felt like I was potentially giving people a questionable perception of me right off the bat. But I love the use of it on him. Most WWE guys don't really have much facial hair overall, so it helps to make him stand out. And the robe is epic, haha. He's like an exaggerated version of what you imagine Marshall McLuhan looking like in his own study room. They ought to consider having him smoking a pipe (maybe they have with this latest Smackdown, but I doubt it) even if it's a one-time deal like R-Truth's heel turn smoke last year.

The pink tights are a great eccentric touch. No one ever anticipated that when he disrobed to fight Yoshi Tatsu. I'd like to see him intellectually back up the choice. Firstly, the purple kneepads could easily be taken to connote royalty. The pink, grace, gentility, joyfulness and a teasing interest (less serious than the red rose, let us say). Perfectly suited to a man who says, "You're welcome," to the audience in my view. 

I love Sandow. The guy has impressed me to my core and I'm ready to say it. This man could, at the _very_ least, be nothing less than the new Honky Tonk Man. Give him the Intercontinental Championship for a year and a half or two years and let him keep going out there and piss the crowd off. This character has legs. Let him run.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now that Christian is a face again, a Sandow/Christian feud over the IC title would be great.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Perhaps the beard is a bit liberal in its length, but the concept is certainly sound. He's supposed to be a pretentious, pompous intellectual. A staple of such has been the beard. He's billed from Palo Alto, CA--the home of Stanford University. As someone who not so long ago spent a great deal of time in college, I can safely say that that at least around my neck of the woods, the stereotype of the bearded professor is based in reality. His beard reminds me of Woody Allen's friend in _Annie Hall_. It's an affectation. Every time I've allowed myself to grow a beard that long (and, yes, I have) I've felt like I was potentially giving people a questionable perception of me right off the bat. But I love the use of it on him. Most WWE guys don't really have much facial hair overall, so it helps to make him stand out. And the robe is epic, haha. He's like an exaggerated version of what you imagine Marshall McLuhan looking like in his own study room. They ought to consider having him smoking a pipe (maybe they have with this latest Smackdown, but I doubt it) even if it's a one-time deal like R-Truth's heel turn smoke last year.
> 
> The pink tights are a great eccentric touch. No one ever anticipated that when he disrobed to fight Yoshi Tatsu. I'd like to see him intellectually back up the choice. Firstly, the purple kneepads could easily be taken to connote royalty. The pink, grace, gentility, joyfulness and a teasing interest (less serious than the red rose, let us say). Perfectly suited to a man who says, "You're welcome," to the audience in my view.
> 
> I love Sandow. The guy has impressed me to my core and I'm ready to say it. This man could, at the _very_ least, be nothing less than the new Honky Tonk Man. Give him the Intercontinental Championship for a year and a half or two years and let him keep going out there and piss the crowd off. This character has legs. Let him run.


You're welcome.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Now that Christian is a face again, a Sandow/Christian feud over the IC title would be great.


I agree, a high profile fued with Christian would get Sandow over super quick.

I'm already a fan!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> You're welcome.


(Y)


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I can easily see him feuding with Christian over the IC title.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

I don't buy the beard/college/pretentious thing, sorry. I don't know what college you went to, but weirdly long facial hair isn't something I ever saw on any of my professors at any point, undergrad or graduate. In fact, I never saw it until I moved from civilization to Kentucky. I'm pretty sure it's a ******* thing. It's very weird. Unattractive and weird.

It just seems to me that there are a lot of details to his character that are out of place. Some are genius, but some are just odd. Wearing the robe would be good fun if it didn't look so Kmart cheap. Purple ring gear would be amusing if it wasn't pastel. I agree with whoever said he looks homeless (not bothering to scroll up, sorry) -- it just makes no sense.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

I am actually starting to become a major fan of the guy already. Yes, we have to see how his character will develope since the wwe creative are known to mess things up, but the impressions of his gimmick thus far is totally awesome. 
He is the best part of smackdown, cuz he is fresh, and interesting.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

SrsLii said:


> I don't buy the beard/college/pretentious thing, sorry. I don't know what college you went to, but weirdly long facial hair isn't something I ever saw on any of my professors at any point, undergrad or graduate. In fact, I never saw it until I moved from civilization to Kentucky. I'm pretty sure it's a ******* thing. It's very weird. Unattractive and weird.
> 
> It just seems to me that there are a lot of details to his character that are out of place. Some are genius, but some are just odd. Wearing the robe would be good fun if it didn't look so Kmart cheap. Purple ring gear would be amusing if it wasn't pastel. I agree with whoever said he looks homeless (not bothering to scroll up, sorry) -- it just makes no sense.


Weird beards are a timeless affectation of genius eccentrics. It fits.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

A cool gimmick would be challenging opponents to a game of chess or finding other pathetic diversionary tactics to avoid having to fight. I like the idea of him only being willing to fight those he sees as his intellectual equals.
Why we're at it, why not let Sandow interact with Booker? Have him point out Booker's inane, unintelligible speaking style. Give him reading lessons to 'improve him'. But the books are all childrens shit like _My Pet Goat_ or _The Very Hungry Caterpillar_.
There's a lot of cool segments they could do with him.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

SrsLii said:


> I don't buy the beard/college/pretentious thing, sorry. I don't know what college you went to, but weirdly long facial hair isn't something I ever saw on any of my professors at any point, undergrad or graduate. In fact, I never saw it until I moved from civilization to Kentucky. I'm pretty sure it's a ******* thing. It's very weird. Unattractive and weird.
> 
> It just seems to me that there are a lot of details to his character that are out of place. Some are genius, but some are just odd. Wearing the robe would be good fun if it didn't look so Kmart cheap. Purple ring gear would be amusing if it wasn't pastel. I agree with whoever said he looks homeless (not bothering to scroll up, sorry) -- it just makes no sense.


You never saw a professor with a beard?

I'd like to know what college you went to?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> I love Sandow. The guy has impressed me to my core and I'm ready to say it. This man could, at the _very_ least, be nothing less than the new Honky Tonk Man. Give him the Intercontinental Championship for a year and a half or two years and let him keep going out there and piss the crowd off. This character has legs. Let him run.


At the end of the day, though, that's not good enough, especially in this era. At SOME point in time, 1 year, 2 years, 5 years, he's going to have to become a world champion, he's too good to have the midcard reputation forever even if he broke the IC title record.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

He'll be world champion sooner then later he's already more interesting then 90% of the smackdown roster, we are in a different era, it's quite normal for a guy to be world champions with 1-2 years of his debut any longer would be stupid i.m.o. Ic title means jackshit lets be honest only needs it for a few months.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agreed, the IC title means precisely nothing, he doesn't need to hold it that long.

Not sure about whether or not he will be world champion, though. I don't know if WWE will give him the belt with this gimmick. Plus, I like to keep my expectations low, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, he does. Him holding the Intercontinental Championship for a year, or at most two, would not only do the title good if treated right but would do him and his character very well. To rush him to main event status or floundering (ala ADR) does him no favors. We all said the same thing about Del Rio in his initial months in the WWE but look at him now? He's JUST getting reactions finally instead of crickets.

Yes, I know you think wrestlers are failures unless they are World champions rolleyes but I think Sandow as a long term IC champion would do him favors than a rushed main event run.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Moreover, I think Sandow running with the Intercontinental Championship for 455 or more days with the character he has and ability to get under the fans' collective skin... _especially_ if he were given some worthy midcard babyface opponents (Christian, Brodus Clay, a decently well-pushed Justin Gabriel, Tyson Kidd, Seth Rollins, Santino once he's done with the US Championship, Bo Dallas, Richie Steamboat, etceteras), could revitalize the Intercontinental Championship in a way that Cody Rhodes, for all of his own personal efforts, has ultimately failed to do because of WWE's lack of direction and focus on the Smackdown midcard, particularly in the babyface department. (And in comparison, Sandow already has a much more potent "standard-bearer" character in the making than Rhodes has had as Intercontinental Champion, partly because Rhodes's character was continuing to change in seismic ways during his reign.)

As for the post about facial hair and college professors, I've interacted with dozens of male professors at universities in the Bay Area (and as I noted, Sandow is billed from Palo Alto, CA--home of Stanford University), and at least nine out of ten of them had facial hair, and in all but a few cases they wore fairly considerable beards. As I already addressed, Sandow's beard is "a bit liberal in its length"; i.e., it's an exaggeration, just like the character in general.


----------



## OKWhatMe (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandow has a great "gimmick" because all he has to do is stand there and tell the truth (that the audience is filled with morons) and he'll generate massive heat. I miss the days when Rick Rude would tell all the fat, disgusting, out-of-shape losers in the audience to keep it down while their women got to see what a real man looked like.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What guy wears pink trunks??? I think hes the idoit here


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What guy wears pink trunks??? I think hes the idoit here


"Idoit"? Well that's just beautiful.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What guy wears pink trunks??? I think hes the *idoit* here


_Idoit_? :jericho


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What guy wears pink trunks??? I think hes the idoit here


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8TfkdVUTw

Post of the year ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What guy wears pink trunks??? I think hes the idoit here


Kelly Kelly is a fuckin whore


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Come on guys he/she is a Kelly Kelly fan, he/she obviously don't know any better.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I find it downright hilarious that fans of professional wrestling think a wrestler who wears pink and purple doesn't seem "believable" because he also wears a blue robe and happens to speak intelligently. Or maybe it's just awkward for them to see a grown man wearing effeminate colors. "That's gay."


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this guy has been very impressive so far, he has done everything right and pretty much everything has been perfectly executed but for whatever reason when I see him I'm seeing a guy that's "small-time" if that makes sense. It's probably because he's just debuted.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

doyousee? said:


> I find it downright hilarious that fans of professional wrestling think a wrestler who wears pink and purple doesn't seem "believable" because he also wears a blue robe and happens to speak intelligently. Or maybe it's just awkward for them to see a grown man wearing effeminate colors. "That's gay."


It's funny how gender roles have changed.

Blue used to be a girls color

Pink used to be a boy's color as it is a softer shade of Red which means passion, anger, fire, etc.

Blue is more of a calmer, gentler color, hence why it was a girl color


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What guy wears pink trunks??? I think hes the idoit here


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Couch said:


> It's funny how gender roles have changed.
> 
> Blue used to be a girls color
> 
> ...


If that's true, that'd be a good thing for his character to bring up to "educate" the people who make fun of him.

Still, I don't agree with the pink, but I don't care as long as they push him.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

The IWC will turn on him in a matter of months when they realize his gimmick isn't going to volt him to the World Heavyweight Title anytime soon.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Camoron said:


> The IWC will turn on him in a matter of months when they realize his gimmick isn't going to volt him to the World Heavyweight Title anytime soon.


The IWC will turn on him when WWE (stupidly) turn him face and have him start doing segments where he educates a group of kids each week and is a super friendly, fun teacher.

<_<

Though actually, I think as a heel a segment (maybe not every week on Raw/SD, or maybe it could be a youtube series if weekly) where he tries to educate the ignorant masses (students in a class) only to belittle and rip into any or all of the students who try to give him an answer. It could be hilarious. Though I think Striker years ago did something similar.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If that's true, that'd be a good thing for his character to bring up to "educate" the people who make fun of him.
> 
> Still, I don't agree with the pink, but I don't care as long as they push him.



http://www.cracked.com/article_19780_5-gender-stereotypes-that-used-to-be-exact-opposite.html

#5

Here is a quote




> Luckily, all our gender issues were heartily resolved by the 1910s, when it was decided that we'd assign colors to each "team": blue was for girls and pink was for boys. No, that's not a typo: A 1918 editorial from Earnshaw's Infants' Department stated that pink was "a more decided and stronger color ... more suitable for the boy; while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl." It makes sense: Pink is the color of a nice, raw, manly steak, or the blood of your enemies splattered on a white uniform


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Couch said:


> http://www.cracked.com/article_19780_5-gender-stereotypes-that-used-to-be-exact-opposite.html
> 
> #5
> 
> Here is a quote


That's badass and almost makes me want to start wearing pink :lol. I think I may.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

I don't get when people put down Sandow as a Genuis ripoff. That guy was a good talker but never had one good match. Sandow is much better IMO. We need more great heels and I think he will one of them in the years to come. He's great on the mic and only a man of pure confidence and talent can wear pink tights.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting that blue is more or less the pussification of boys in America and not Pink. Now that's a shock of a lifetime. :cool2


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

StoneRockSvgTaker said:


> I don't get when people put down Sandow as a Genuis ripoff. That guy was a good talker but never had one good match. Sandow is much better IMO. We need more great heels and I think he will one of them in the years to come. He's great on the mic and only a man of pure confidence and talent can wear pink tights.


People call him a Genius ripoff?

Figured he would be associated with Backlund


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

Couch said:


> People call him a Genius ripoff?
> 
> Figured he would be associated with Backlund


I could see that, but his promo delivery is very much like The Genius. Still, Genius never had great matches and I think that's where Sandow will surpass him.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *What guy wears pink trunks???* I think hes the idoit here


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know that the pink tights bother me that much at all. It's more the purple knee pads. Honestly, it doesn't suit his gimmick at all. Pink, purple, and white the way he wears it, really doesn't do it for me. He looks as though he is a jobber with that attire. Everything about him is gold up until he takes off the robe. lol.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

WWEfan4eva said:


> He has Triple H's old Gimmick


No it's not. I don't recall HHH giving these type of promos, just being a snob and pretending he was a blue blood.


----------



## OKWhatMe (Feb 25, 2012)

The "poorly chosen" ring attire is part of the gimmick. Another reason to hate him.

There is only the slightest similarity between Sandow and Lanny Poffo's "Genius" character. The "Genius" would recite awful poetry that sounded like it was written by a 5th grader. The "Mr. Backlund" gimmick is a bit closer, but his character focused on morality, not education. His character was also quite insane, and was the master of malopropism. I suspect we'll never hear Sandow murder the English language.

A key to making Sandow's gimmick payoff is hypocrisy - he's not really here to "help" the masses, he's putting them down for his own purposes. And as much decorum as he exhibits, he has the temper of a ten-year-old. And despite being "educated", he's not smart enough to avoid picking out "girlie" trunks and knee pads.

I'm welcome.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

I've always preferred the "deluded heel" gimmick.Sandow seems to play this card perfectly.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Damien Sandow has the potential to be one of the best heels coming out of 2012.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Damien Sandow has the potential to be one of the best heels coming out of 2012.


I totally agree. He's already one of my favourites after one match and a handful of promos. I'm looking forward to seeing more of his nasty streak.

I've also started randomly green-repping people on here with the message 'You're welcome.' I lift my chin slightly and gaze disdainfully at the screen as I do so.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dat Damien...

Seriously this guy is so damn promising everything about it unique and fresh. The way he walks, talks, holds the mic, his attire, his gimmick. The only gripe I really have is the cheesy music. I think his classical music from FCW would work a hell of a lot better for him.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Just gotta say i have not been this excited about a smackdown since i have been watching wwe again for the past 2 years, and it is thanks to this man DAMIEN SANDOW. The guy has everything and has instantly jumped to number 2 on my fave 5. The guys has it all from what i've seen so far. The mic skills, the robe, the pink pants, the elegance and the stature. Also the fact that all the haters can diss him about is his pink pants is quite sad but also good because if that's all uz are clinging to in order to diss him go ahead, haterz gonna hate, i personally like his attire, its different and its refreshing. I have never been so impressed with a debutant in the WWE, i neva jump the gun and say someone is gonna b hge after 3/4 weeks but i really hope this guy is and i hope WWE push him to the main event asap as he is more appealing already than most of the heels, ADR, Cody, Dolph, Tensai, none of these guys get any heat whereas Sandow has instantly came in and got some good/bad reaction with his quirky lines like "can you please remain quiet whilst i am talking" i loved that line, also the bit in the ring to the ref "can you please keep him away, ref" AMAZING. Thats all for now


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He was fantastic again tonight.

#1 A brief but nicely done promo.

#2 He is a good athlete. I like how he suddenly flips after doing a move.

#3 He did his "pondering" taunt while beating Jackson.

#4 Then came the cartwheel.

It's too bad we only got to see so little of him. I am wanting more. At the rate he is going, he just might be the best thing in the entire company.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

As bold of statement this will seem, I don't even think creative can screw up Damien Sandow. Everything this guy does excites me. His attire, mannerisms, promos, moves...it's all just so great. I am perfectly fine marking out for Sandow up until and beyond the time Ambrose becomes relevant. 

His nonchalant pin on Zeke was just too good. I love this guy.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If this is how much we love Sandow, I can only imagine how much this board will become Ambrose Mania once he debuts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

doyousee? said:


> As bold of statement this will seem, I don't even think creative can screw up Damien Sandow. Everything this guy does excites me. His attire, mannerisms, promos, moves...it's all just so great. I am perfectly fine marking out for Sandow up until and beyond the time Ambrose becomes relevant.
> 
> *His nonchalant pin on Zeke was just too good*. I love this guy.


It also fits in with his high class intelligence gimmick. It's actually a pose from a famous statue, Auguste Rodin's "The Thinker".

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/The_Thinker_Rodin_Phila.JPG

I loved it the minute I saw him do it because it's such a great touch to his gimmick. I assume many people in the audience had it fly over their heads or just thought it was supposed to be an arrogant, lazy cover, but it was an amazing little touch to his gimmick to just put it that much more over the top. I don't know who's idea it was to have him do that, if it was his or whoever's, but kudos to whoever it was.

It's such a minor thing, but a small thing like that can be a perfect addition to a gimmick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Another great showing by Sandow this week. He's the best thing on SmackDown for me at the moment (even more than Christian). Like last week, I'll post his match from this week for those who may not of seen it yet, or want a second look. As *doyousee?* rightfully says, everything about Sandow is exciting. His promos, actions, mannerisms make his matches so much more enjoyable and interesting than the average squash match. Speaking of his matches, while they're short and it's still too early to tell, he appears to be solid in the ring so far and executes every move to perfection. His Russian leg sweep into the flip is excellent, he makes his finisher look so much better than the glorified neckbreaker that it is. His post-match cartwheel is awesome, and that unique pinning cover he did on Ezekiel Jackson was a great touch, and thanks Pyro for that information, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't like him at all, but I don't like him for the right reasons. His gimmick manages to get under my skin and he irritates me.

Good to see heels can still reach me.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

I like this guy's gimmick. He hasn't done much in the ring so I can't really comment on that.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sandows was good again this week. This guy has potential to move up very quickly. Great heel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He has a lot of potential, but he seems kinda thin haired at the top, his hair fits him perfectly


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha I remember him in that Teachers Pet tag team, I have the No Mercy 2006 PPV on dvd when they went up against London & Kendrick, was a good match. I love his gimmick right now, he is pretty good in the ring, though we haven't seen much in his current gimmick/stint. See a huge future for him


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It will be interesting to see how quickly people start to turn on him. I'm surprised there is so much love for his cartwheel considering how much heat Ziggler got on here for doing his head-stands/show-off schtick.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

There is _literally_ nothing good on Smackdown apart from Damien Sandow. And I really mean that, whilst I am usually more than happy to follow various wrestlers on Raw, the only thing I ever check out on Smackdown is this guy.
Such a great gimmick, lots of talent, but let's see him in some really competitive matches soon, eh?

There's no need to worry about how he'll be in real matches, he was great as the FCW 15 Champion. A very skilled technical wrestler and great at storytelling.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It also fits in with his high class intelligence gimmick. It's actually a pose from a famous statue, Auguste Rodin's "The Thinker".
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/The_Thinker_Rodin_Phila.JPG
> 
> ...


:O

I love this guy.


----------



## Onetruemisfit (May 28, 2012)

I don't see any future with this gimmick.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

HAHAHAHHHAA i love this guy to death. I hope he goes to be a main eventer with this same gimmick and i hope wwe doesnt fuck him up and bury him . hahhahahahaha this guy is so fucking funny. i beg your indulgence. you are welcome. LOLOLOLOLOl


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

My favourite wrestler on Smackdown at the moment. Fantastic gimmick and really unique ringwork.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He's still very solid, but a feud would benefit him greatly.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Couch said:


> You never saw a professor with a beard?
> 
> I'd like to know what college you went to?


I've seen plenty of professors with beards. Properly trimmed beards that didn't make them look homeless.

The excessive shaggy beard hasn't been a college thing since the late 70s. In fact, that's around the time my dad trimmed his, IIRC, and he was the dottiest damn professor at the school.

Either way, the point is that on Sandow it looks unkempt and shaggy. I do like that he's tightened up some of the details with his character, like the lazy pin this week, but there are some that are still really incongruous with the image, like the cheap K-mart quality of the robe.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I don't like him at all, but I don't like him for the right reasons. His gimmick manages to get under my skin and he irritates me.
> 
> Good to see heels can still reach me.


Agreed. 

The attire and cartwheel bother me to know end, but at the same time his style and eccentricity is really winning me over. He's already better than a large majority of the roster in terms of presentation, mic skills and individuality.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> It will be interesting to see how quickly people start to turn on him. I'm surprised there is so much love for his cartwheel considering how much heat Ziggler got on here for doing his head-stands/show-off schtick.


Because Ziggler does it DURING THE MATCH. You shouldn't be doing headstands when you're trying to win, it's poor ring sense.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't understand. We are reusing gimmicks that flopped? First the Lardasaurus, now The Genius reincarnated.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because Ziggler does it DURING THE MATCH. You shouldn't be doing headstands when you're trying to win, it's poor ring sense.


It's showing off - being so confident in your ability that you don't take your opponent seriously. It's the same as doing push-ups during a match (something Steiner used incredibly effectively during his time in the ring). Awesome heel tactic to diminish your opponents worth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, maybe he shouldn't be so confident in his ability given that he hasn't won a match since 1977.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I don't understand. We are reusing gimmicks that flopped? First the Lardasaurus, now The Genius reincarnated.


Your sig answers your question.

I'm enjoying his character alot right now. If I was booking his character I'd have him grab the mic whilst standing over his fallen opponent and say "You're welcome" like it's an honor for them to be beaten by him, little things like that would make his character even better imo.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You shouldn't be doing headstands when you're trying to win, it's poor ring sense.


Which is the whole point. He thinks he's "that damn good".

edit: nvm, just saw that someone else pointed it out


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I like him a lot. Mostly because it's rare in WWE these days to see a guy debut with such a polished character/gimmick.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, maybe he shouldn't be so confident in his ability given that he hasn't won a match since 1977.


Well he has something in common with Ziggler. They both got sent back down from the main roster to developmental for years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, and what does developmental have to do with Ziggler's character, exactly?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, maybe he shouldn't be so confident in his ability given that he hasn't won a match since 1977.


True, and that brings up another valid point; the weak booking of heels. It's almost impossible to take mid-card heels seriously at the moment, because they never win.

How is anyone supposed to take Ziggler seriously when he hasn't won a match since the birth of Larry King, The Miz has been lying on his back for a good six months (which would give Jayden James a run for her money), and even Cody Rhodes - a man who looked like he was being fast-tracked to the main-event - has been dropping 'L's ever since Mania.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, and what does developmental have to do with Ziggler's character, exactly?


The fact that neither were good enough first time around. And it's taken them both years to get anyone in management to notice them again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because Ziggler does it DURING THE MATCH. You shouldn't be doing headstands when you're trying to win, it's poor ring sense.


That's actually a fair point, I hadn't seen it from that perspective before haha!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Evolution said:


> That's actually a fair point, I hadn't seen it from that perspective before haha!


No, it's not. That's exactly what his character is supposed to be - someone who thinks he's good enough to do that kinda shit and still win.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandow's gimmick is really hilarious. I can't wait to see him in a real feud and see what he can bring to the table.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

damn i hope that fool doesn't bald - since his hair is receding pretty bad - i only say this cause he looks badass right now


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Let's do something crazy!*

Give Damien Sandow smackdown's money in the bank! Yes this is totally crazy but I don't think he will fail.He's pretty solid on the mic & in the ring.He's got the charisma as well!
With the proper push, feuds & build up, I see him putting on a very good feud with Sheamus!

What do you think?!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Let's do something crazy!*

op hasn't seen dean ambrose yet


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Let's do something crazy!*



krai999 said:


> op hasn't seen dean ambrose yet


Dean Still didn't debut and actually I want Dean vs CM Punk!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Let's do something crazy!*

He's winning me over in the ring, I admit that I might have wrote him off a little too early. It was just annoying to see that everyone was jumping on the bandwagon before he even had a match. A gimmick isn't enough to get you to the top but Sandow's ring ability could make it work.

I do like the cartwheel and that little pinning pose he does. That's genius.


----------



## SNerfHerder (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Let's do something crazy!*

Considering how the last two MITB winners (Bryan and Del Rio) were handled after they won, I'm going to say no.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Let's do something crazy!*

^ You mean challenging for the WWE and WHC title at the upcoming ppv?


----------



## SNerfHerder (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Let's do something crazy!*



yoseftigger said:


> ^ You mean challenging for the WWE and WHC title at the upcoming ppv?


I mean being booked like shit on their way to cashing in their contracts.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tonight's main event with John Cena was just terrible. It made me appreciate Damien Sandow even more than I already do because in these times of bad booking, at least one person on the roster gives me something to look forward to every week.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Tonight's main event with John Cena was just terrible. It made me appreciate Damien Sandow even more than I already do because in these times of bad booking, at least one person on the roster gives me something to look forward to every week.


 If he could just lose the pink, and purple tights he would be the man right now. He just can't sell that look, and I think he should stick to something less shocking in color.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't like them either. My two main gripes with Sandow are through no fault of his own:

#1 His attire color

#2 That he is not using New World Symphony

Everything else so far is fantastic.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Whats wrong with the pink tights? I think they look cool. He stands out and it reminds me of the 80s wrestlers like Rick Martel and Randy Savage.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

You don't like the pink tights? Good, It's MEANT to annoy you.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

All I got to say is Thank You Sandows.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Whats with the cartwheel he does??? is he trying to make himself look gay


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Whats with the cartwheel he does??? is he trying to make himself look gay


Let's hope. Do you hate that? Welp, he's doing his job if you do.

YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Whats with the cartwheel he does??? is he trying to make himself look gay












Are you serious right now?

The cartwheel not only shows how much better he is than you, it is also meant to be annoying, jsut like the pink tights.

It looks like its annoying you, so he is doing good at his job.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Like Evo and WorldWide said, his character annoys me and that's a good thing. His condensing strut to the ring, his overlooked, big words he uses to make me feel stupid and lesser than what I am, the random outbursts in his matches that want me to cheer for the guy he's facing to knock his ass down, and DAT SMILE. That arrogant, douchebag smile.

He's a guy to us that we've seen or had to deal with in our days in school, teacher or student. Just, I love to hate you Sandow! YOU'RE welcome.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

With Ryback debuting on Raw last night, hopefully Damien's Raw debut isn't too far away.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I'd like him and Dolph to feud in the future. When one is face.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

Alot of homophobes on this site, I see.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

For the love of god get this man off my tv


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

For the love of god get this man on my tv more.

he is one of the very few very entertaining things in the wwe right now.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> For the love of god get this man off my tv


It's comments like this one that make me wonder if you're just here to see how many red squares you can get before you get banned.

Damien Sandow is just great. I hope he gets the IC title soon and breaks Honky Tonk Man's record.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so glad we are getting Cesaro on Friday. Now I have another wrestler, in addition to Sandow, I have to look forward to.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Who does he face on this weeks Smackdown?


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

Been a fan since his debut. I can't see him fail; he's just too good. Funnily enough, all the points he makes are completely legit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Who does he face on this weeks Smackdown?


He didn't have a match this week, instead he had a segment with Hornswoggle and Tyson Kidd which can been seen here:

Skip to around 2:40 in this video.






I wish he would of just beat the shit out of Hornswoggle. I can't believe that unfunny, troll is still employed in the WWE. Still, another great segment from Sandow again. This guy is amazing.



The Deluded One said:


> Been a fan since his debut. I can't see him fail; he's just too good. Funnily enough, all the points he makes are completely legit.


I agree, although the pessimist in me thinks WWE will mess up somehow. They mess everything up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow is such a great out for the WWE. Anytime when Vince is forcing them to write the show as it's going on, they realize they're doing something completely stupid, they can just have him come out and stop it. I kinda want to see more stupid segments just in the hopes that it means he'll be there to kick whoever's ass is participating.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

How good is Sandow this guy is amazing by the end of the year i want this guy in the world title picture him and Bryan are the future of this company.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I certainly wouldn't argue with that decision. I don't think he'll be in the world title picture in 6 months, but I guess you never know with SmackDown. They just.....don't care. Like, at all.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Anytime when Vince is forcing them to write the show as it's going on, they realize they're doing something completely stupid, they can just have him come out and stop it.


Lifetime feud with Cena on tap!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think the term "Thank you Damien" has ever been more appropriate than it was on Smackdown, he literally turned a disastrous embarrassment of a segment into something great. I didn't like them showing him running away from a jobber like Tyson Kidd though, I know he beat his ass but that was after he turned his back, they should have just had Damien take him out fair and square.

It's not like they care about Kidd's credibility, he's the jobber of jobbers. I realize they were trying to add to his heat with the sneak attack but with a guy like Kidd I think he should have easily dispatched him, just my opinion.

I'll admit I was sceptical at first but this guy is the real deal, I see World Titles in his future.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I certainly wouldn't argue with that decision. I don't think he'll be in the world title picture in 6 months, but I guess you never know with SmackDown. They just.....don't care. Like, at all.


Smackdown have no stars and at lest he would be better then the world champion we have now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YES YES YES ! said:


> Smackdown have no stars and at lest he would be better then the world champion we have now.


Yeah, but by the end of the year, I don't know. I just see it being somebody like Cody who gets the push. My ideal push is Barrett but I abandoned any hope of him getting the belt a long time ago.



> It's not like they care about Kidd's credibility, he's the jobber of jobbers. I realize they were trying to add to his heat with the sneak attack but with a guy like Kidd I think he should have easily dispatched him, just my opinion.


I don't think the audiences care. He just squashed a former ECW/Intercontinental champion last week, it's not like they think "oh, he'd lose to Tyson Kidd" in a match. He's just one of those guys who doesn't need to cheat (at least against everyone) but he does it because he enjoys it. We need more heels like that.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

He was an absolute don on Smackdown. Love the gimmick.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He just saved us from an awful Hornswoggle segment and made it much better. 

Is there anything this man cannot do?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you, Damien Sandow.

You just saved an otherwise horrible segment.

#Enlightened


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm loving this guy for some reason. His expressions are priceless. Like when his music first hits, the crowd is booing like hell. Then he looks into the crowd and shakes his head in dissapointment. So funny. 

Sandow for President!!!


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Sandow almost has a Golden Age quality to him. That's a compliment. The promos are excellent, and the heat is good. I wonder how he'll do in his first couple of feuds. I hope he doesnt get the usually WWE heel treatment, but actually goes over. He could very well become a top heel, if booked right, and it would be very entertaining.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I see a ton of potential in the guy. Can see him main eventing easily.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm loving his character so much, and he definitely has the potential. 

Looking forward to his future years in WWE.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Because of the theme he's coming out to, he makes me think of HHH when he first came into WWE.

In 5-10 years, might we be laughing at how Sandow used this theme and how far he's come since then?(similar to what people have said bout HHH)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Damien Sandow.

I love that his debut push is running parallel to the heated Intercontinental Championship feud between Rhodes and Christian. 

Christian should carry that championship to Summerslam and drop it to Sandow. 

I like how they seem to be setting up a little feud for Sandow with Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't. The last thing he needs is to feud with a fucking jobber.

I doubt that's what it is, though. It was probably just a way to give him a segment without repeating the squash routine since Brodus, Ryback AND Cesaro all did it on the same show. Doing 4 would've been straight ignant. Doing 3 was bad enough.

I agree about the IC title, though. I said he was the next IC champion the second Christian won it, it just seems too obvious that a new, great talent who's a perfect fit for the IC title debuts at the same moment when Christian, the perfect midcard put over guy wins it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, by "little feud" I'm thinking something along the lines of McIntyre feuding with R-Truth for about two or three weeks in the first couple of months of his run in 2009. It's just something to occupy him as he establishes himself on the roster with a semi-credible figure (Tyson Kidd only being "semi-credible" solely due to his in-ring abilities--he'll ultimately simply put Sandow over, but I can see him getting a couple of licks in just to make the put-over more meaningful). 

You're right, though, the timing was perfect for Christian re-joining the roster and winning the Intercontinental Championship as Sandow debuts the same month on Smackdown.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This guy has hilarious facial expressions.:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Well, by "little feud" I'm thinking something along the lines of McIntyre feuding with R-Truth for about two or three weeks in the first couple of months of his run in 2009. It's just something to occupy him as he establishes himself on the roster with a semi-credible figure (Tyson Kidd only being "semi-credible" solely due to his in-ring abilities--he'll ultimately simply put Sandow over, but I can see him getting a couple of licks in just to make the put-over more meaningful).


Well, as long as it only goes that far, it wouldn't be too bad....I guess, but there's better uses of him. I still don't think that's what WWE is doing. Like I said, I think it was just because the squash match routine would've been completely beaten into the ground on that show, so they took a different direction. I don't know. Do they even care that much to think about it? Who knows, I'd like to think they do though considering Sandow, being the only guy of the 4 that can actually talk was the one they chose to put into a non wrestling segment.

I don't even think "semi-credible" would apply to Tyson Kidd. Casuals don't give a shit about wrestling ability, they probably don't even realize Kidd's a good worker because they just don't analyze shit like smarks do. They already had Sandow beat Ezekiel Jackson, I don't think Tyson Kidd's gonna do any good for him.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Love everything about Sandow, his music, his attire, facial expressions, mic work and the cartwheel is funny, he will make a perfect IC champion as noted earlier when he Likely beats Christian at Summerslam, with him and Ambrose the future of great heels is looking very good, let's hope the Wwe don't screw it up.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

He's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

love his work so far


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope he faces Kidd in a match next week.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

Only a matter of time before it's Friday Night SanDown!

Love this guy, easily my favourite of the new debuting talents.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

"Do your job, ref. Do your job."


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I can see him feuding with Ryback in a 'brain vs brawn' type of storyline.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

I like him but I fully expect him to be like Del Rio where people grow bored of him.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

It depends on the promos. If creative just makes him cut the same promo each week, then yes, he will get boring fast. But if they actually start to write with nuances and creative insults, and give him dimension, then this could be good. Pour booking would also hurt him badly. He needs to go over in good midcard feuds. I see him as the one taking the IC belt of Christian in a couple of months.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Kazzenn said:


> I like him but I fully expect him to be like Del Rio where people grow bored of him.


Only if he's rushed to a title reign or goes on squashing people for too long.
I think we've seen enough squash matches and now it's time for a real feud to develop. Tyson Kidd can be a worthwhile distraction until they're ready to pit Sandow against Ryder.

Ryder can grow in popularity by feuding with this guy, just have him highlight how hilariously out-of-touch Sandow is. I like the idea of this heel being a Mr. Burns type, a Luddite with absolutely no grasp on modern trends.

Using Ryder's show to mock the heel would be genuinely beneficial to him at the moment. Sandow could even "win" the internet championship. A feud between these two offers a lot of possibilities and harkens back to the glorious days of gimmicks and characters, both men are very distinctive, very colourful and would therefore be quite capable of capturing the imagination of the audience in a way so few people have been able to do.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the dude, he's grown on me. Very good presence, a lot of charisma, confident on the mic, athletic in the ring, marketable look/total package style in mixture with his character. Probably the biggest surprise debut in a while that turned out this good, hope he can maintain that work.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see this dude in a feud lol. Sandow totally reminds me of an old school heel. Hope he succeeds.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Love him. Great mannerisms and most importantly his character doesn't pigeon-hole him into certain roles and feuds. I like how he can play the corwardly role but still get aggressive when the time comes; those knees to the gut look great. His finisher looks pretty good too I must say.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

It's weird with all the debuts since Mania Sandow is the one I was least sure about but the guy is growing on me more and more every week, really good on the mic, good look and solid in the ring from what we've seen, hopefully a little feud with Kidd and maybe another little feud with someone like Ryder before moving on to feud with Christian over the IC title, that feud could be brilliant


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Yes! What a guy. Getting better week by week. He's gonna be big.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

What about "The Stroke of Genius" or "The Enlightener" for his neckbreaker?

Also I like how we all agree on Sandow! I haven't seen a lot of hate for his guy!


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

sXeCalli said:


> What about "The Stroke of Genius" or "The Enlightener" for his neckbreaker?


The Stroke of Genius is a great name. They should seriously consider it. Catchy but with a hint of pompous overemphasis, I like it!


----------



## Ace38 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just waiting for Damien Sandow to be involved in a true storyline.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Ace38 said:


> I'm just waiting for Damien Sandow to be involved in a true storyline.


And a true match I mean can this guy wrestle, or is he good on the mic heel with no in talent ring the wwe is trying to push on us.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Flyboy78 said:


> "Do your job, ref. Do your job."


LOL, love that.



mr cricket said:


> I can see him feuding with Ryback in a 'brain vs brawn' type of storyline.


Wouldn't mind, tbh. 

Damien imo just off of one match seems to be a solid in ring worker. WWE should, and I think will pull the trigger on the new talent come July 23rd. I for some reason just have a good feeling about this summer. It might be wrong, but I think good things will start to progress from that point on.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ace38 said:


> I'm just waiting for Damien Sandow to be involved in a true storyline.


Be patient. He will.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

"I cannot -- and will not"

i love it when he says that


----------



## anseld1548 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow's Debut *Spoilers**



AntMan said:


> "What?"
> 
> "Thank you for your irrelevant opinion"



That was well done. Sandow needs more time to grow on this ignoramus and as always I say this for the benefit & well being for myself. And I thank you. LOL

Savior to the masses my butt...LOL But praying WWE can keep the momentum with him. The company starts off with gems & then sometimes its just *THUDS* like a rock. Trying to think which wrestler back in the day he reminds me of Mr. Perfect, Rick Rude maybe???


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Tokyo4Life said:


> And a true match I mean can this guy wrestle, or *is he good on the mic heel* with no in talent ring the wwe is trying to push on us.


I'd have no problem with that.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Sandow has been great thus far. And i love the Stroke Of Genius for his finisher...great name.


----------



## HLRyder (Aug 10, 2011)

*Why does Sandow wear pink?*

Was there some kind of unveiling to his pink ring gear, or a reason for it? Sorry I havent got to watch Smackdown the last couple of weeks.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Why does Sandow wear pink?*

It stands out from the usual black I guess?


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Why does Sandow wear pink?*

Mostly because he's fabulous, I imagine.


----------



## Seth Mustaine (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Why does Sandow wear pink?*

Because he is gay.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Why does Sandow wear pink?*

Macho Man Tribute maybe


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Why does Sandow wear pink?*

Pink makes him feel pretty. Oh so pretty.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Why does Sandow wear pink?*

Because he is your superior so he does and wears whatever he damn well wants. You should be grateful that you have the privilege of watching his greatness regardless of his attire.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why does Sandow wear pink?*

Because he doesn't want to come out naked.


----------



## darwill (Mar 13, 2012)

*Damian Sandow is a cunt!*

Mods go crazy all you want and everyone say 'there's already a thread, merge blah blah blah', cos this forum is so important to everyone, but this guy is a fucking abomination!

Please end him WWE. The receeding hairline, the silly outfit, the worst finisher ever, the silly robe, the nonsense he spews from his mouth, which i'm not sure even he fully understands. He's everything that is wrong with the world! Arrogance, snobbishness and smugness shouldn't be something you should be promoting!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Damian Sandow is a cunt!*

I swear the word cunt is so grossly overused on here.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Damian Sandow is a cunt!*



darwill said:


> Mods go crazy all you want and everyone say 'there's already a thread, merge blah blah blah', cos this forum is so important to everyone, but this guy is a fucking abomination!
> 
> Please end him WWE. The receeding hairline, the silly outfit, the worst finisher ever, the silly robe, the nonsense he spews from his mouth, which i'm not sure even he fully understands. He's everything that is wrong with the world! Arrogance, snobbishness and smugness shouldn't be something you should be promoting!


.....he's a heel.....


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Agreed with darwill. Hopefully Undertaker comes back and uses his magical powers to banish Sandow to hell.


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Damian Sandow is a cunt!*



darwill said:


> Mods go crazy all you want and everyone say 'there's already a thread, merge blah blah blah', cos this forum is so important to everyone, but this guy is a fucking abomination!
> 
> Please end him WWE. The receeding hairline, the silly outfit, the worst finisher ever, the silly robe, the nonsense he spews from his mouth, which i'm not sure even he fully understands. He's everything that is wrong with the world! Arrogance, snobbishness and smugness shouldn't be something you should be promoting!


Sounds like the gimmick is working to perfection


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He has my undivided attention whenever he is on TV. He was brilliant tonight.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Damian Sandow is a cunt!*



darwill said:


> Mods go crazy all you want and everyone say 'there's already a thread, merge blah blah blah', cos this forum is so important to everyone, but this guy is a fucking abomination!
> 
> Please end him WWE. The receeding hairline, the silly outfit, the worst finisher ever, the silly robe, the nonsense he spews from his mouth, which i'm not sure even he fully understands. He's everything that is wrong with the world! Arrogance, snobbishness and smugness shouldn't be something you should be promoting!


Fail of a troll post.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

I see a hair vs match in his near future depending on how fast the receding is


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Damian Sandow is a cunt!*



SummerLove said:


> I swear the word cunt is so grossly overused on here.


And yet so grossly underused by society.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

orph said:


> I see a hair vs match in his near future depending on how fast the receding is


Sandow vs Ryder: Hair vs Hair.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hoping he interferes in the tuxedo match at NWO


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Technically, didn't he main event tonight? That needs to happen more often.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I love how the curtain in his entrance video slides back to reveal his name. That's a nice little touch.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

would WWE pay for hairplugs/restoration if their hair is an important part of their look? Weird question I know


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah,like they did with kane and val venis


----------



## b20 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

His real name is Haron Haddad. It sounds 100 % Arab name.
They should have kept his real name or at least gave him another arabic name.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

Yeah, that's what WWE needs, more stereotypically racist characters. Haven't seen one of those in a while.


----------



## theQman17 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

Well I'm an Arab Middle Easterner, and Haron dos NOT sound like an Arab name. But Hadad does.

Maybe he is half American and half Arab...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

It's not Haron it's Aaron....


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

They already have Jinder Mahal for the heel and the Great Khai as a face.
That could maybe could his career if he choose a arabic gimmick.The intellectual gimmick is awesome and fresh so I'm happy that he is not a other guys who hate america


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

*Hadad is an arabic name definetly, by his look i'd say he is from lebanon.




*


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

Alternatively they could give him a gimmick of being a teachers pet....


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

Off topic, I think he looks like Haywire from Prison Break and can't shake the comparison every time I see him!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

So now he must go from, "I am the avenging sword of taste and decency!" to, "I hate America! Americans are fat, dumb, and...fat!"


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*



Last Chancery said:


> Yeah, that's what WWE needs, more stereotypically racist characters. Haven't seen one of those in a while.


Exactly. OP, wise up.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

Thank you for your irrelevant opinion, OP.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

With a beard like that I'm not surprised. In all honesty though, who cares? all that matters is that he is very entertaining.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*



Last Chancery said:


> Yeah, that's what WWE needs, more stereotypically racist characters. Haven't seen one of those in a while.





just1988 said:


> Exactly. OP, wise up.


The OP said nothing about giving him a racist gimmick.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

As someone already pointed out, his name is "Aaron." How that got mixed with a type of bird by the OP is beyond me.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

Sounds like an Israeli name to me.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*



Virgil_85 said:


> The OP said nothing about giving him a racist gimmick.


The majority of crowds are far too eager to get involved with casual racism and the promotion of distrust towards Arabs considering the recent climate, I don't see the benefit to Sandow or WWE to perpetuate this ongoing xenophobia stereotype, I wasn't even around for it but why create ANOTHER Muhammad Hassan? It doesnt matter what they do with him, he will be pigeon holed with a gimmick like that sadly due to the political climate we live in and which would also render his career path fairly rigid even if WWE tried to make him likable.

He's also from Massachussets so he may be part Arab by blood but he is an American by birth.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

It is an israeli name. 


You're welcome.


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*



Eclairal said:


> They already have Jinder Mahal for the heel and the Great Khai as a face.


Mahal and Khali are not Arab, they are Indian. Big difference. Probs best to never refer to an Indian as an Arab or else they'd probably slap you. And vice versa.



the frenchise said:


> It is an israeli name.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


This. It does sound Jewish.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

What difference does it make where the guy is from?

I hear Sheamus is Irish, shall i break out the lynching mob?

It's annoying when people are singled out because of where they originate, borders of a country are an illusion. We are all the same.


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*



Chris90 said:


> What difference does it make where the guy is from?
> 
> I hear Sheamus is Irish, shall i break out the lynching mob?
> 
> It's annoying when people are singled out because of where they originate, borders of a country are an illusion. We are all the same.


And you're a wrestling fan... Quite surprising to see a wrestling fan with intellect. Haha. Most are ignorant, stupid ******** that hate gays and Muslims.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*

his name is actually Aaron Haddad


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope Sandow will be able to pull his gimmick off on full base, he reminds me too much of ADR right now, cutting the same (good) promo week after week during his debut, giving the fans a lot of expectations which may ultimately lead to disinterest after a while. So far, he did a great job though.


----------



## b20 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*



Australian said:


> his name is actually Aaron Haddad



NO difference!
Aaron = Haron
This is the Arabic name "هارون"
When translated into English, it's ur choice. You can write it "Aaron" or "Haron".Both are correct.
This man is definitely Arab but why he or they didn't keep his Arab name?


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

So it's not just me who thought that Sandow's hair is kinda thining?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Loudness said:


> I hope Sandow will be able to pull his gimmick off on full base, he reminds me too much of ADR right now, cutting the same (good) promo week after week during his debut, giving the fans a lot of expectations which may ultimately lead to disinterest after a while. So far, he did a great job though.


I hope so, but I remain skeptical. I don't recall hearing much variation from him in FCW.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*



b20 said:


> NO difference!
> Aaron = Haron
> This is the Arabic name "هارون"
> When translated into English, it's ur choice. You can write it "Aaron" or "Haron".Both are correct.
> This man is definitely Arab but why he or they didn't keep his Arab name?


It's just as likely to be Hebrew (if not moreso). If he's Jewish, that doesn't make him an Arab.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow is an Arab Middle Easterner*



b20 said:


> *This man is definitely Arab but why he or they didn't keep his Arab name?*




Why should they keep his name?


----------



## OKWhatMe (Feb 25, 2012)

Although I think some of the ring names just come from whatever crosses Dusty Rhodes's mind while he's sitting on the toilet, in the case of Damien Sandow they went for something that sounds "professorial". And, "Damien" has the anti-christ undertone (he is, of course, a heel) and "Sandow", well, just maybe ...

Eugen Sandow (April 2, 1867 – October 14, 1925), born Friedrich Wilhelm Müller, was a Prussian pioneering bodybuilder known as the "father of modern bodybuilding".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think ADR's problems go beyond his promos. Alot of his offense doesn't look all that convincing at times. 

Sandow's style is alot more hardhitting.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Really hope a feud with Christian is on the horizon.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I think ADR's problems go beyond his promos. Alot of his offense doesn't look all that convincing at times.
> 
> Sandow's style is alot more hardhitting.


ADR needs more impact with his moves and he absolutely NEEDS a new finisher. 

I too feel that Sandow may get boring for some if he doesn't evolve his gimmick as things go on.


----------



## AriGold (Jun 17, 2012)

Been very impressed with Sandow's work to this point. He has a presence about him that not many others tend to have. Once again it all comes down to the booking, but the signs are promising.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

The guy was not on smackdown and worked an fucking dark match what are WWE doing there. Yeah Ryback boring Ryback stays on TV and yet Sandow is working an dark match, what the hell is going on this company is messed up I tell you. How can you taken one of the reasons I watch Smackdown off TV, I won't even probably watch Smackdown this week now that Sandow was not even on the show.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

He has a lot of potential, but they need to build him up slowly. Too many times, the take someone new, push them to the moon then the audience is sick of them. A steady, slow build up is perfect.

I think he should challenge Santino for the US title, win it easily, then hold on to it for close to a year. Gives the belt a good worker, talker, and will help establish it's value.

His reign can end, then he can move up to the IC belt, then the major titles. This is really the way most stars should be built, but the WWE loves to push certain guys right off the bat, and then their careers go nowhere.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> He has a lot of potential, but they need to build him up slowly. Too many times, the take someone new, push them to the moon then the audience is sick of them. A steady, slow build up is perfect.
> 
> I think he should challenge Santino for the US title, win it easily, then hold on to it for close to a year. Gives the belt a good worker, talker, and will help establish it's value.
> 
> His reign can end, then he can move up to the IC belt, then the major titles. This is really the way most stars should be built, but the WWE loves to push certain guys right off the bat, and then their careers go nowhere.


Look whats happening to Del Rio and slowly its happening to Sheamus too. WWE should push people like you explained. Like they did in the old days. But Vince has Cena now. Doesnt give a rats ass bout anyone else and it shows.


----------



## HHH - The King (Jun 10, 2012)

This guy gets so mcuh praise around here, it feels like he is already overrated.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Of course, Sandow is already overrated. His gimmick's a good idea, but he's only okay at executing it. He's okay in the ring (though he hasn't even shown that much yet). The guy isn't bad, but around here he's already being lined up for the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Many members of the IWC overrate their favorites and bash the ones they don't like.

I like Sandow and enjoy watching him but that's really it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

forzaitalia2012 said:


> The guy was not on smackdown and worked an fucking dark match what are WWE doing there. Yeah Ryback boring Ryback stays on TV and yet Sandow is working an dark match, what the hell is going on this company is messed up I tell you. How can you taken one of the reasons I watch Smackdown off TV, I won't even probably watch Smackdown this week now that Sandow was not even on the show.


He made the show, he just did a backstage segment with Foley and Ryder.

I'd like to see more, but as long as they're using him in some way, for right now, I'm fine. He doesn't need to have a match every week, the squash matches on SmackDown are getting tiring, too many people are doing it. Just don't take him off the show alltogether.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Of course, Sandow is already overrated. His gimmick's a good idea, but he's only okay at executing it. He's okay in the ring (though he hasn't even shown that much yet). The guy isn't bad, but around here he's already being lined up for the Hall of Fame.


Oh come on, they're just excited about a character, played naturally, with some actual personality. It's refreshing to see someone who looks like they're using their own words, and not just reciting a script. 

And it's just my opinion, but I think you've got your first point backwards. I think the gimmick is OK, and the execution masterful.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

They're not "just excited about the character." You've got people running around wanting titles thrown on the guy already. I was fine with Sandow in FCW, but he never really awed me during the last year. Therefore, I'm not blown away when he's repeating himself every week on Smackdown either. At least he has a script though, which is more than can be said for most of the newer crop of directionless squash wrestlers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with wanting a title thrown on him already. Nobody is suggesting that he should be WWE or World champion as soon as he debuts. He would make a fantastic IC champion right now, and the IC title means nothing, absolutely *nothing*. It's just a starting point to get his foot in the door. And there's been guys, vastly inferior guys at that, who've won the IC title on their debut match, a lot quicker than the time he'll be given a title.

The SmackDown roster is absolute garbage, it's no wonder people want a title on him when he's the only reason to watch the show.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH - The King said:


> This guy gets so mcuh praise around here, it feels like he is already overrated.


Yea it does, and yea he is.

In fact, the amount of love he gets here just puts me off him even more.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not going to endorse doing something simply because "worse guys" have had it done for them in the past. Let's say you give Sandow the meaningless IC Title right now. What does that do for him? He'll just be another guy without direction who doesn't actually develop in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't endorse doing something just because worse guys have had it done for them either, but Sandow is one of the best things in the WWE right now (Is that an indictment of the WWE product as a whole? Take your pick. Either way it's a cold, hard fact.). He's not a joke like Dolph Ziggler or Jack Swagger, he has actual potential to be a star, he's got the look, the mic skills, the charisma, and even the experience. He's the type of person WWE should be seeking out more of.

If you give him the IC title, and I'm not saying NOW NOW NOW, but say, SummerSlam, or the PPV after, it establishes him to a degree that doing squash matches every week doesn't. Look at RyBack. Is he credible? Right now, no, because he hasn't beaten anybody who has any standing in the company, regardless of what he looks like. As far as being directionless, holding the IC title would at least give him feuds (and don't bring up Santino holding the US title, you know the IC title is the company midcard title and it's different), and hell, Sandow gets mic time every week and the fans are getting more familiar with his character. I already know his character better than I know Ziggler's and he's been on WWE tv for 6 years. His direction is better than a lot of characters already. If you want to talk about directionless, look at Cesaro, who does the same squash match routine as Sandow, but nobody knows who he is, he doesn't talk and he's constantly off SmackDown.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I'm not going to endorse doing something simply because "worse guys" have had it done for them in the past. Let's say you give Sandow the meaningless IC Title right now. What does that do for him? He'll just be another guy without direction who doesn't actually develop in any way whatsoever.


"But he will hold a title that Cody Rhodes brought back to credibility!"

unk2


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm going to be totally honest. He's grown on me very much. At first I thought him to be a Chris Jericho clone with a robe, but I blame that on his lousy vignettes. I like his voice and his use of inflection, his ring attire, "Please remain quiet when I am speaking...", and his move set. Which reminds me ever so slightly of Antonio Cesaro. Maybe it's in their builds.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> Yea it does, and yea he is.
> 
> In fact, the amount of love he gets here just puts me off him even more.


Translation: People like him, so I hate him


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> he has actual potential to be a star, he's got the look, the mic skills, the charisma, and even the experience. He's the type of person WWE should be seeking out more of.


Wat lol
I swear you're trolling now with this Sandow Stalker gimmick crap.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> Wat lol
> I swear you're trolling now with this Sandow Stalker gimmick crap.


Compared to Ziggler he has mic skills. Ziggler can't cut a promo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oxitron said:


> Wat lol
> I swear you're trolling now with this Sandow Stalker gimmick crap.


No, actually, I'm dead serious, and I'm right. 

I don't even know why I'm responding to this, because being called a troll by a guy who claims to like Michael McGillicutty and Heath Slater is like the blackest pot on the planet calling the kettle black.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, actually, I'm dead serious, and I'm right.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm responding to this, because being called a troll by a guy who claims to like Michael McGillicutty and Heath Slater is like the blackest pot on the planet calling the kettle black.





Kazzenn said:


> Compared to Ziggler he has mic skills. Ziggler can't cut a promo.


I'm not comparing, though.

At least I pay my dues to guys who at the least deserve it.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Why does anyone listen to Ocitron I may have Let's Go CENA in my signature, granted, but he has Kidd Hawkins Mcguillicutty and Slater. Otherwise known as the faction: Charismaless. All of the bores and the best of them Ziggler, isn't as good as Sandow on the mic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oxitron said:


> I'm not comparing, though.
> 
> At least I pay my dues to guys who at the least deserve it.


If they deserve it why don't they get anything?

That's a rhetorical question btw, the answer is they don't deserve it.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If they deserve it why don't they get anything?
> 
> That's a rhetorical question btw, the answer is they don't deserve it.


HURR

I fail to believe you're that biased and/or stupid, sometimes.



Colin Delaney said:


> Why does anyone listen to Ocitron I may have Let's Go CENA in my signature, granted, but he has Kidd Hawkins Mcguillicutty and Slater. Otherwise known as the faction: Charismaless. All of the bores and the best of them Ziggler, isn't as good as Sandow on the mic.


Well to my defence I like wrestling more than sports entertainment, and I'm sure even Pyro understands that, but doesn't necessarily means he respects my opinion. I respect the fact he has an opinion but usually his opinions are stupid and insanely biased.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> Well to my defence I like wrestling more than sports entertainment, and I'm sure even Pyro understands that, but doesn't necessarily means he respects my opinion. I respect the fact he has an opinion but usually his opinions are stupid and insanely biased.


Well okay, still, the more impressive wrestlers are still on ROH or NCWA or Dragongate.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stanford said:


> Oh come on, they're just excited about a character, played naturally, with some actual personality. It's refreshing to see someone who looks like they're using their own words, and not just reciting a script.
> 
> And it's just my opinion, but I think you've got your first point backwards. I think the gimmick is OK, and the execution masterful.


I agree with this.



Oxitron said:


> Wat lol
> I swear you're trolling now with this Sandow Stalker gimmick crap.


He's being serious. So am I when I say, Sandow does have potential to be a star. He's great at promos, has a decent look and size, solid in the ring so far and has the a unique gimmick that could take him far in the WWE. You probably don't like Sandow, because you think: ''here's this new guy coming in a taking the push Heath Slater should get''. There's a reason why guys like Heath Slater and Micheal McGillicutty aren't getting pushed and Sandow is. 



Kazzenn said:


> Compared to Ziggler he has mic skills. Ziggler can't cut a promo.


False.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> False.


Well, if you want to get technical about it, anyone can cut a promo. Ziggler is physically capable of cutting a promo. Being good at it, which he's not in another subject entirely.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The thing is, he's not the worst of the worst at promos as some people claim him to be. He's not John Morrison bad. If he was, he would never get any mic time, and he certainly wouldn't be given the position of the star of the WWE Download series he has on the WWE YouTube channel if they thought he was a bad speaker. Guys like: Ezekiel Jackson, Justin Gabriel, Tyson Kidd, Jack Swagger, are examples of talent who are horrible on the mic and they're probably in the positions they're in now because of it. However no one mentions them, because Ziggler's the only one who's relevant and popular among the IWC, so the people who don't like Ziggler use petty shit like: ''he cant cut a promo'' and he ''gets no reaction'' as a ammo against the people who like him.

I could post many what I deem good Ziggler promos, but you wouldn't think they're good, because you have blind-hate for Ziggler and probably have a higher standard on what a ''good'' promo is. However in my opinion Ziggler's had some good promos. Is he a great on the mic? No. He's above average in my opinion, but he is in no way awful on the mic like the IWC make him out to be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> The thing is, he's not the worst of the worst at promos as some people claim him to be. He's not John Morrison bad. If he was, he would never get any mic time, and he certainly wouldn't be given the position of the star of the WWE Download series he has on the WWE YouTube channel if they thought he was a bad speaker. Guys like: Ezekiel Jackson, Justin Gabriel, Tyson Kidd, Jack Swagger, are examples of talent who are horrible on the mic and they're probably in the positions they're in now because of it. However no one mentions them, because Ziggler's the only one who's relevant and popular among the IWC, so the people who don't like Ziggler use petty shit like: ''he cant cut a promo'' and he ''gets no reaction'' as a ammo against the people who like him.


It's funny you say if he was as bad as John Morrison, he'd never get mic time, yet John Morrison got mic time himself. Contradictory? Just a little imo. And he almost never DOES get mic time, and he's almost exactly like John Morrison. Personality wise, they're clones almost, except Ziggler is better than Morrison at speaking, but only because Morrison is the standard of badness to which all others are judged on. He's the Hulk Hogan of bad. Using some Youtube show nobody on the planet watches to justify Ziggler being good on the mic is pretty silly. That show is compromised basically entirely of undercard guys and Ziggler just happens to be the star because he's getting the biggest push out of that lot.

Yeah, he's not Zeke or Swagger bad, but come on, he's bad. An average person on the mic is Kofi Kingston or Cody Rhodes, they're not bad, they're not great, they're just in the middle and good enough to skate by. Ziggler is significantly worse than both of them. And saying he can't cut a promo is not PETTY, that's a deal breaker. If you want to be a big star in WWE and you can't talk, leave. 



> I could post many what I deem good Ziggler promos, but you wouldn't think they're good, because you have blind-hate for Ziggler and probably have a higher standard on what a ''good'' promo is. However in my opinion Ziggler's had some good promos. Is he a great on the mic? No. He's above average in my opinion, but he is in no way awful on the mic like the IWC make him out to be.


I do have a high standard, you're right on that count. The term "blind hate" has got to stop, though. What is blind hate? Anybody who doesn't like exactly what you like down to the letter, 100% is apparantly a blind hater. Which would mean I'm not even thinking about it. According to what blind hate should actually entail, I just hate Ziggler because I woke up one day, looked at a picture of him and said to myself "I'm not gonna like that guy". I assess Ziggler the same way I do everyone else, I see strengths, I see weaknesses. He has no stage presence at all, not commanding of attention in the least. He's bad on the mic and is extremely dull. And even though it's not his fault, he still has probably the worst ring name in the business, third to only McGillicutty and Kassius Ohno, which doesn't help me taking him seriously. 

On the positive side, he's got a good look, he's extremely good in the ring (not as good as everyone thinks he is, or even in the top 3 in the company. Top 4.), and he can make anybody look devestating by the way he sells offense. 

Blind? Still? I just gave you positives. I don't hate the guy simply because I enjoy hating him. Hell, I'd enjoy him improving to the point where I could become a fan, but we'll never get to that point because he doesn't have the personality in him to get to that level. 6 years of seeing him on tv has made that apparant, nothing blind about it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's funny you say if he was as bad as John Morrison, he'd never get mic time, yet John Morrison got mic time himself. Contradictory? Just a little imo. And he almost never DOES get mic time, and he's almost exactly like John Morrison. Personality wise, they're clones almost, except Ziggler is better than Morrison at speaking, but only because Morrison is the standard of badness to which all others are judged on. He's the Hulk Hogan of bad. Using some Youtube show nobody on the planet watches to justify Ziggler being good on the mic is pretty silly. That show is compromised basically entirely of undercard guys and Ziggler just happens to be the star because he's getting the biggest push out of that lot.


Morrison rarely got mic time, especially after WWE realized how bad he was. Ziggler doesn't get much mic time anymore, but I'm basing that solely on the fact he's been stuck with Vickie and Swagger in the irrlevent tag-team division for the last few months. When he was U.S Champion and had that feud with CM Punk he was getting a decent amount of mic time every week, and you can't say he's got worse since because he's not had any mic time to show for it. For all we know, he could of improved even more. I don't even watch his YouTube show, I just know he hosts it, it's done a lot of episodes, and WWE are reportedly impressed with him for it. I brought up the YouTube thing because WWE wouldn't give Ziggler that role if they thought he was a bad speaker.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, he's not Zeke or Swagger bad, but come on, he's bad. An average person on the mic is Kofi Kingston or Cody Rhodes, they're not bad, they're not great, they're just in the middle and good enough to skate by. Ziggler is significantly worse than both of them. And saying he can't cut a promo is not PETTY, that's a deal breaker. If you want to be a big star in WWE and you can't talk, leave.


He's better than Kofi in my opinion. Rhodes is better though. But when you think about guys like Zeke, Swagger, Kidd, Mcgillicutty, Mason Ryan... the list goes on of truly awful mic workers, you realize Ziggler's far from the worst. People just bring up Ziggler because once again he's the only one who's relevant and is an IWC favorite. It is petty because Ziggler CAN cut a promo. If he couldn't, if he absolutely couldn't cut a promo than he wouldn't get promo time with guys like: CM Punk, Mick Foley, Sheamus etc.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I do have a high standard, you're right on that count. The term "blind hate" has got to stop, though. What is blind hate? Anybody who doesn't like exactly what you like down to the letter, 100% is apparantly a blind hater. Which would mean I'm not even thinking about it. According to what blind hate should actually entail, I just hate Ziggler because I woke up one day, looked at a picture of him and said to myself "I'm not gonna like that guy". I assess Ziggler the same way I do everyone else, I see strengths, I see weaknesses. He has no stage presence at all, not commanding of attention in the least. He's bad on the mic and is extremely dull. And even though it's not his fault, he still has probably the worst ring name in the business, third to only McGillicutty and Kassius Ohno, which doesn't help me taking him seriously.
> 
> On the positive side, he's got a good look, he's extremely good in the ring (not as good as everyone thinks he is, or even in the top 3 in the company. Top 4.), and he can make anybody look devestating by the way he sells offense.
> 
> Blind? Still? I just gave you positives. I don't hate the guy simply because I enjoy hating him. Hell, I'd enjoy him improving to the point where I could become a fan, but we'll never get to that point because he doesn't have the personality in him to get to that level. 6 years of seeing him on tv has made that apparant, nothing blind about it.


No and I thought you knew me better than that. As I've expressed many times on this forum that I don't mind if people don't like the wrestlers I don't like, in fact I welcome it, because it creates interesting discussion like this for example. If everyone liked the same things, the world would be boring. The fact is your views on Ziggler are different though, you've hated Ziggler since day one and will go into every Ziggler thread and tell everyone how much he sucks and how much he'll never be a star.... etc. You'll even send threads like this off-topic because you have to get your redundant point in about him. You do praise him for his ring work, but who doesn't? Only a moron would call Ziggler a bad wrestler. It's not even a positive, it's just stating the obvious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wasn't the one who posted "Ziggler can't cut a promo", which started this whole debate off, but ok, let's ignore this and discuss Sandow, if you've got anything. He doesn't deserve to be spoken of in a thread devoted to someone good anyhow.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, I think Sandow's in-ring attire is a bit bland. I like the pink and purple, but I'm not a big fan of the boots. 


I think he should switch to something like these, but with the gold replaced with white.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ziggler talk in Sandow thread?.. Thank you for your irrelevant opinions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Honestly, I think Sandow's in-ring attire is a bit bland. I like the pink and purple, but I'm not a big fan of the boots.
> 
> 
> I think he should switch to something like these, but with the gold replaced with white.


That'd be fine, but switch the pink and purple first. That's what's gonna hold him back.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel bad now:sad:

Sandow has a pretty sweet beard.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That'd be fine, but switch the pink and purple first. That's what's gonna hold him back.


I don't think the pink and purple will hold him back. If anything, it will only make people hate him more and more, as them being uncomfortable with something different, he can then call them out on their inferior minds and berate them.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Pink and purple is fine.. I think he just needs to gain some muscle.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Honestly, I think Sandow's in-ring attire is a bit bland. I like the pink and purple, but I'm not a big fan of the boots.
> 
> 
> I think he should switch to something like these, but with the gold replaced with white.


I feel the complete opposite. I don't like the pink trunks and purple knee pads, but I like the white boots. Gold wouldn't suit Sandow in my opinion, and Del Rio has the gold look going for him. Gold symbolizes wealth and Sandow's character isn't of a rich guy like Del Rio. His attire is bland, but I guess the pink and purple makes him stand out a bit I guess, but I don't like it. His attire is only thing I dislike about him. Everything else is awesome about Sandow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazing_Cult said:


> I don't think the pink and purple will hold him back. If anything, it will only make people hate him more and more, as them being uncomfortable with something different, he can then call them out on their inferior minds and berate them.


I just...I can't see him as world champion with pink and purple tights. I don't know if I can see him as world champion with this gimmick either, unfortunately. If you stripped him of those things, not that I want the gimmick gone, I'd love to see him main event with this gimmick, but I'm unsure of if WWE will let this gimmick be a main event gimmick, I'd say he'd almost be a surefire world champion unless he fucked up.

Pink and purple, though? It's so goofy. Yeah, people might give him more heat, but success is predicated on what Vince thinks, not the audience. And I think he's great enough on the mic that he doesn't need a crutch to get heat. His gimmick is that he calls the crowd morons. How hard is that to get heat?



> I feel the complete opposite. I don't like the pink trunks and purple knee pads, but I like the white boots. Gold wouldn't suit Sandow in my opinion, and Del Rio has the gold look going for him. Gold symbolizes wealth and Sandow's character isn't of a rich guy like Del Rio. His attire is bland, but I guess the pink and purple makes him stand out a bit I guess, but I don't like it. His attire is only thing I dislike about him. Everything else is awesome about Sandow.


He said the gold would be replaced with white. I don't see why it wouldn't work with different tights and knee pads. Plus, Sandow's gimmick may not inherently be a rich guy, but it lends itself VERY WELL to using elements of upper class society. They could put some more of that into his gimmick, an Ivy League background, something. It's not like it's unbelievable with this gimmick. The one thing where I think WWE screwed up is they didn't bother to explain how Sandow got to be so smart. We don't know where he's been, we don't know if he's an Ivy Leaguer, a crooked professor who lost his teaching license for banned practices, etc. He's just....a really smart guy, like Del Rio is just a really rich guy, but it's not a fabric of who he is as a performer, like it was with Ted Dibiase, where he'd bribe people and shit.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I might be able to handle his color scheme if his attire looked better, in general. He looks like a guy who needed to put together his attire "on the cheap" so he could work in FCW and then decided to keep it when moving up. It's not even good looking attire by FCW standards.


----------



## CeeJay (Apr 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just...I can't see him as world champion with pink and purple tights.


I like the pink and purple.
And I don't see how he could not become world champion one day while wearing pink.

Cena became world champion multiple times while wearing jorts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know. Maybe. 

Cena got lucky, his act became the most over thing in the company. They had NO CHOICE but to make him world champion in that gimmick, even if they didn't want to. 

You might be right. I like to keep my expectations low, so maybe I'm searching for reasons to keep them low because he's a flawless performer from what I've seen in the sense of being a talent.


----------



## CeeJay (Apr 17, 2012)

I sure hope i'm right.
I also like Sandow from what we've seen.
And i don't want to see him fail in the end.

If he ends up being a great heel, he might eventually become world champion, with or without the pink trunks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He said the gold would be replaced with white. I don't see why it wouldn't work with different tights and knee pads. Plus, Sandow's gimmick may not inherently be a rich guy, but it lends itself VERY WELL to using elements of upper class society. They could put some more of that into his gimmick, an Ivy League background, something. It's not like it's unbelievable with this gimmick. The one thing where I think WWE screwed up is they didn't bother to explain how Sandow got to be so smart. We don't know where he's been, we don't know if he's an Ivy Leaguer, a crooked professor who lost his teaching license for banned practices, etc. He's just....a really smart guy, like Del Rio is just a really rich guy, but it's not a fabric of who he is as a performer, like it was with Ted Dibiase, where he'd bribe people and shit.


Yes I've just realized I mis-read what he wrote. I think the pure white boots work fine though, the pink trunks and purple knee pads do not though. We agree on that. I can't see a World Champion wearing pink either, but his current look might not be a permanent thing though (let's hope). I don't think WWE screwed up yet, give it more time, when he starts engaging in proper feuds and gets more mic time then 30 seconds we'll see if they will expand more on his gimmick. Right now he's just squashing jobbers, there really isn't much purpose in him explaining himself yet. Plus it keeps the mystic of his character in tact.


----------



## pigpenwm (Jun 20, 2012)

:frustrateCan't believe I'm yet to catch him on Smackdown:frustrate

Put it back on Thursdays, damnit! :sad:


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Pink and purple is fine.. I think he just needs to *gain some muscle*.


Posts like this are what make me hate the IWC.

"Gain some muscle"

The man is in great shape wth are you watching.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

YimYac said:


> Posts like this are what make me hate the IWC.
> 
> "Gain some muscle"
> 
> The man is in great shape wth are you watching.


He looks like a local jobber.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

MrAxew said:


> He looks like a local jobber.


:lol That's rich. The guy is basically the same size as Edge in both height and weight. Damien Sandow looks like a Champion. An Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

People saying Sandow needs to put on muscle is why we have steroid monkeys like Rob Terry, Ryback and Mason Ryan in the business. Guy looks fine.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

YimYac said:


> Posts like this are what make me hate the IWC.
> 
> "Gain some muscle"
> 
> The man is in great shape wth are you watching.


Hate me all you want. My point was, he is a big guy and some muscle wont hurt, it will help in building his credibility because judging from what I have seen so far of him, he is pretty average in the ring so thats a negative. Plus his attire is not flashy.. thats a minus too and he is slim when it comes to physique of a man of his height. 

I am not saying he should bulk up like Ryback or something, but he should have a ripped physique. If he was just ripped and everything was the same as it is, It would really add to his already awesome character.

Also, I am not someone who drools over big muscular men as you can see my sig. If Sandow was a technician in the ring, I wouldnt give a fuck.. But a wrestler should either look good when it comes to physique or have an awesome in-ring skills. anything less than that, WWE themselves wont push the guy.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Hate me all you want. My point was, he is a big guy and some muscle wont hurt, it will help in building his credibility because judging from what I have seen so far of him, he is pretty average in the ring so thats a negative. Plus his attire is not flashy.. thats a minus too and he is slim when it comes to physique of a man of his height.
> 
> I am not saying he should bulk up like Ryback or something, but he should have a ripped physique. If he was just ripped and everything was the same as it is, It would really add to his already awesome character.
> 
> Also, I am not someone who drools over big muscular men as you can see my sig. If Sandow was a technician in the ring, I wouldnt give a fuck.. But a wrestler should either look good when it comes to physique or have an awesome in-ring skills. anything less than that, WWE themselves wont push the guy.


I stopped paying attention when you said the guy in bright pink trunks has bland attire.

Posts like this make me question why I visit wrestling forums. It's just so idiotic and ridiculous it doesn't warrant a serious response.


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow is awesome. Reminds me of the old school wrestlers. He def. has potential.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

YimYac said:


> I stopped paying attention when you said the guy in bright pink trunks has bland attire.
> 
> Posts like this make me question why I visit wrestling forums. It's just so idiotic and ridiculous it doesn't warrant a serious response.


Alright then gtfo of here. If you are not going to read full posts, there is no point in visiting these forums anyways. Don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out!. tata


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Alright then gtfo of here. If you are not going to read full posts, there is no point in visiting these forums anyways. Don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out!. tata


I stopped reading because your post was so ridiculous it didn't warrant my full attention, because unless you talked about how you discovered the cure to cancer. Nothing you could have possibly said could make up for the first couple of sentences.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

YimYac said:


> I stopped reading because your post was so ridiculous it didn't warrant my full attention, because unless you talked about how you discovered the cure to cancer. Nothing you could have possibly said could make up for the first couple of sentences.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

^ Clearly read it and couldn't come up with a response.

Nice try though, the GIF was a cute touch.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

I definitely disagree with the negative comments about his attire. I think the pink trunks are the epitome of arrogance. He (kayfabe) knows you'll think it's gay; he knows you won't take him seriously, and he doesn't give a toss, because he's better than you. I think it's a brilliant touch.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Stanford said:


> I definitely disagree with the negative comments about his attire. I think the pink trunks are the epitome of arrogance. He (kayfabe) knows you'll think it's gay; he knows you won't take him seriously, and he doesn't give a toss, because he's better than you. I think it's a brilliant touch.


The color of his trunks was never my point, my point was entirely different, but clearly people dont have enough patience to go through the entire post (Not directed at you Stanford). 

Do I have a problem with his Pink and purple attire?.. NO.. is it flashy? NO.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> The color of his trunks was never my point, my point was entirely different, but clearly people dont have enough patience to go through the entire post (Not directed at you Stanford).
> 
> Do I have a problem with his Pink and purple attire?.. NO.. is it flashy? NO.


What the hell is flashy if giant bright pink sparkling trunks aren't flashy?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

YimYac said:


> What the hell is flashy if giant bright pink sparkling trunks aren't flashy?


So.. bright pink trunks are flashy to you?.. Its bland you idiot.

This is flashy: 










^^ That is the giant bright pink _sparkling _trunks.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

How are bright sparkling pink trunks bland?

Everyone wears black or white trunks now. Do you see why nobody takes you seriously?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

YimYac said:


> How are bright sparkling pink trunks bland?
> 
> Everyone wears black or white trunks now. Do you see why nobody takes you seriously?


Lol.. I can see why I cant take you seriously. Just when you dont have nay argument you start barking like a bitch. His trunks was never even my point, his physique was. Way to dodge that with "I stopped reading" bullshit you pulled. You are hopeless dude. I'm done arguing with a retard. tata


----------



## SnakeBites (Jun 20, 2012)

Sandow is great, he entertains me everytime i see him on smackdown. It's going to interesting to see where they go with him.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

This dude is awesome, if he gets a solid build over the next 9 Months-1 Year I'd love to see him win the WHC.


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

His looks are "okay". Body looks somewhat like Edge and Jericho and I don't think it's bad.


----------



## BeAbeliever (Apr 3, 2012)

Check this out :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MITB winner please.


----------



## nathanw89 (Jul 21, 2008)

How are people interested in this guy? Soon as he's on its bam, fast forward on Sky.

He makes Ziggler look interesting.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

nathanw89 said:


> How are people interested in this guy? Soon as he's on its bam, fast forward on Sky.
> 
> He makes Ziggler look interesting.


Because he's obviously got great mic skills and has a good in-ring skill and look. Would like to see him become U.S. or IC Champ soon.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

nathanw89 said:


> How are people interested in this guy? Soon as he's on its bam, fast forward on Sky.
> 
> He makes Ziggler look interesting.


I bet you like Khali and the Three Stooges as guest hosts if you think Sandow is uninteresting. His character is so polished already and he's only been on Smackdown for a month or so. And his ring work looks brutal and exciting at a high pace.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Because he's obviously got great mic skills and has a good in-ring skill and look. Would like to see him become U.S. or IC Champ soon.


Wait. What has Sandow done thus far to demonstrate that he has "good in-ring skill?" He's very average, and that's judging him from his FCW matches. He hasn't even had a "real" match in the WWE yet. Now, I doubt that his in-ring skill is going to keep him from making it (since that's not what he's about), but you can't use "in-ring skill" as an argument in favor of the guy until he's actually demonstrated that he has it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nathanw89 said:


> How are people interested in this guy? Soon as he's on its bam, fast forward on Sky.
> 
> He makes Ziggler look interesting.


You'd be interested if you actually stayed tuned for once. Stop fast forwarding through your enlightenment.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Damien Sandow is amazing but he needs to be more hurtful with his comments. Calling them just ignoramus won't stir shit up. He needs to be very offensive or aggressive.


----------



## CeeJay (Apr 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You'd be interested if you actually stayed tuned for once. Stop fast forwarding through your enlightenment.


:lmao



MrAxew said:


> Damien Sandow is amazing but he needs to be more hurtful with his comments. Calling them just ignoramus won't stir shit up. He needs to be very offensive or aggressive.


Yeah, wish he added more insulting words to his vocabulary.


----------



## nathanw89 (Jul 21, 2008)

Masked Janos said:


> I bet you like Khali and the Three Stooges as guest hosts if you think Sandow is uninteresting. His character is so polished already and he's only been on Smackdown for a month or so. And his ring work looks brutal and exciting at a high pace.




Nope, I love guys like JBL, Punk, Jericho, Christian, SCSA(Obviously)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You'd be interested if you actually stayed tuned for once. Stop fast forwarding through your enlightenment.


This post = Win

Sandow is great, hard to imagine how his character doesn't develop into a main eventer. He has top heel potential, can already see him carrying Raw down the line. He should win MITB IMO, even if it is a bit early. Would make for some amazing promos.


----------



## badmanbigelow (Jun 20, 2012)

I both hope for and an expect a huge future for Damian Sandow. He's quickly become one of my top favorites.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

so looking forward to what seems like the spark to a Sandow,ryder feud. Going to be a good way to put over sandow as a credible heel


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I think we'll see him feud with Sheamus soon.

Damien is one of the very few bright lights in the WWE!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, wish he added more insulting words to his vocabulary.


And this is the biggest reason why I hate his character.

If this was to change I may actually find him entertaining, but I cringe at every use of "Ignoramus", which means I cringe every fucking promo.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

He is pure quality. The most interesting character on smackdown. Hope he gets the world title next year. First he needs the IC title.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I find him a bit underwhelming, mainly because he's basically repeating the same promo over and over again. Actually, it's mainly because I found him pretty middle of the road overall in FCW, so I'm not going to get excessively excited until he mixes it up a little. He still obviously has a much better than any of the other newer guys running around, and a feud with Ryder might be just what he needs to take the next step.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

No Sandows this week?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

omaroo said:


> He is pure quality. The most interesting character on smackdown. Hope he gets the world title next year. First he needs the IC title.


I agree.



Warrior said:


> No Sandows this week?


He had a backstage segment with Foley and Ryder which can be seen here:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> He had a backstage segment with Foley and Ryder which can be seen here:


Ah, thanks, I usually just skip some segments from Smackdown that I must have missed this. Plus it was only about a minute so that explains it. Good segment, Sandows is the best debut of 2012 so far.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

omaroo said:


> He is pure quality. The most interesting character on smackdown. Hope he gets the world title next year. First he needs the IC title.


ADR - WHC
Sandow - IC Champ. 

That would be pretty good.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Wait. What has Sandow done thus far to demonstrate that he has "good in-ring skill?" He's very average, and that's judging him from his FCW matches. He hasn't even had a "real" match in the WWE yet. Now, I doubt that his in-ring skill is going to keep him from making it (since that's not what he's about), but you can't use "in-ring skill" as an argument in favor of the guy until he's actually demonstrated that he has it.


It's not only 'not having a good match', you just can tell he has a good in-ring presence. When he's given more time maybe you'll notice as well.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

these two men had a baby and it was damien sandow


----------



## CeeJay (Apr 17, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> And this is the biggest reason why I hate his character.
> 
> If this was to change I may actually find him entertaining, but I cringe at every use of "Ignoramus", which means I cringe every fucking promo.



I don't mind the use of Ignoramus, and think Sandow is entertaining.
But it's disappointing how 'limited' his vocabulary is considering he's a genius :')
Not enough for me to hate his character though,
but people differ.

Hope you'll learn to embrace his awesome character one day.(Y)




On a different note,
Anyone think we'll get a Sandow-Ryder feud?
Remember this? 
Hope they're slowly building up a feud.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEuZ51ShDYQ


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't help but feel some smarks hate his character because they feel belitted by not understanding what he says applies to them.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Agree with YimYac.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

THA_WRESTER said:


> so looking forward to what seems like the spark to a Sandow,ryder feud. Going to be a good way to put over sandow as a credible heel


I think that it's good Sandow is entering a feud but I'm not sure if it's going to be the feud to get Sandow over. Ryder has struggled to get TV time on Raw and now looks like he's being quietly shifted over to Smackdown. If WWE maintained Ryder's momentum, he'd be more likely to get over. Sandow needs to advance quickly to better built faces.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Just got done watching this match and had to post that this is bullshit. How are they going to let a new comer beat Ryder and then place him in the MITB!?

ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO!?

No body likes this fruit loop looking asshole. Obviously a lot of people on the forums don't like Ryder but those on the outside love the guy and he's entertaining as hell. Now we all know that Sandow is going to MITB and he's going to lose because they aren't just going to give the guy a title and he's only been there for like a month...

/rant

Come at me.:frustrate:cuss:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

I don't like Sandow at all but he's way better than Ryder and deserves to be in the MITB a lot more. My only problem with the match was that it should've been a complete squash match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Ryder lost all his momentum. Vince made sure of that a couple of months ago and WWE will make sure it stays that way.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Ryders push was down to sole fact that he would shift tacky merchandise.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Ryder is so much better than Sandow! DUH FUQ? I haven't seen Sandow do anything to impress me.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Oh looks like Sandow is getting some sort of push!

And the hate begins.......

Same with every single guy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Sandow is doing well for himself but it's disappointing as hell that Ryder is pretty much done. He had so much potential it seemed right after he got the US title they were like "well, looks like we pleased his fans now" and ended it. (N)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Hopefully the next step for Ryder is unemployment. His 15 minutes are up.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

I love Damien in everything he has done.I was an huge Zack Ryder fan until January,I was the first guys to write an comment on Z Long Island true story.However ever since he was involved Kane and Cena stuff,he has been exposed big time.He can't be taken serious as an wrestler he will always been an joke comedy figure in the WWE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

They did such a good job with Ryder from September to December too. :sad:


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

I'm not really upset that Sandow won the match, but it does bother me that Sandow gets to be in a PPV this soon and Ryder very rarely ever gets a match in any PPV, although he does get lucky enough to make cameo appearances. I'm thinking they're trying not to overexpose Ryder, but dang, give him something. He's one of the most over guys on the roster.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Considering where Ryder was towards the end of last year, to where he is now, I do kinda feel bad for the guy. Even with his current burial process he has still managed to maintain some of his overness which shows the fans actually care for him.

Not sure how you come to the conclusion that nobody likes Sandow though, he's been great since coming to Smackdown and has grown on me more and more every week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

It should be worth noting that it was the first Sandow match that wasn't a complete squash, so Ryder's maintained popularity still counts for something I guess. I said before that Sandow/Ryder would be a good feud but WWE's made it clear that they don't want to capitalize on Ryder outside of profiting off his merch. Sad.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Sandow is the man, but it is a shame the way they use Ryder. He deserves better from wwe 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

Vince likes the vibe and aura that comes from Sandow.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**



JoseBxNYC said:


> Ryder lost all his momentum. Vince made sure of that a couple of months ago and WWE will make sure it stays that way.


This. Exactly.

Ryder came out to silence. He wasn't over at all. In fact, him and Layla tied for the most unover natural reaction of the night in Indiana. Tyson Kidd who has rarely been seen outside of NXT got a bigger reaction. 

The reality is that Ryder has fallen so far off the map that it's going to take a lot to rebuild him. Right now, Sandow is getting heat and has a lot of potential as a top heel. In my opinion, the right call was made. Ryder isn't ready for a MITB shot while Sandow is.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**



Living Tribunal said:


> /rant
> 
> Come at me.:frustrate:cuss:


Did you get your red rep from this post? I wouldn't be fucking surprised if you did. (Sandow fans are biased as fuck) (N)

I agree but not because I dislike Sandow (I'm neutral), or because I like Ryder (though I do, he shouldn't be in the match anyway), but because Sandow has only been on WWE TV for a while.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

was over the moon when sandow won that match,for some reason thought they were going to have ryder win it


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

I don't mind Sandow, but the burial of Ryder is bullshit. Guy got himself over massively as a jobber, just to be spotlighted for a bit to sell merchandise, and to try to get Cena reover as a face. As soon as that was over, they intentionally buried him. If you don't get over with the WWE machine, Vince doesn't want you over, period.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

so your arguing because sandow won?amazing and if he dident win there would be a thread saying WHATS WRONG WITH THE WWE THEY NEVER PUSH NEW TALENT!!!


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**

In fairness to WWE, I expected it to be a complete squash but the match was actually very competitive given the short time it got so I'll give WWE a pass on this one. Plus I'm liking Sandow more and more.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**



Brye said:


> Sandow is doing well for himself but it's disappointing as hell that Ryder is pretty much done. He had so much potential it seemed right after he got the US title they were like "well, looks like we pleased his fans now" and ended it. (N)


Terrible business imo. People love the guy. He get's some pretty damn big pops for a "jobber" now. Sandow hasn't shown anyone that he's worthy to compete at in a MITB match. I mean what the hell? The guy just started his carrier and we all know the new guy isn't going to win!

Terrible disapoinment.:cuss:


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I was expecting Ryder to win this match, then almost win the MITB match to which Sandow comes out of no where and screws him over. Could have led to a great mid-card feud benefiting both men if you ask me


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Alright, I'm getting on the Sandow bandwagon. I'm not saying that he should win Money in the Bank because it is way, way too early for that. However, I'm enjoying his appearance each week and find the pink trunks and purple kneepads incredibly hilarious. I think the guy has a lot of potential to be a big star on SmackDown if WWE continues to further develop him and build him. I'd like to see him be the next Intercontinental Champion. I have a feeling that he would fantastic in that role.

As for WWE's treatment of Zack Ryder, I'll save that for an angry rant.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't believe people thought Ryder would win this match, if this sets up a feud, the heel should always take the first so there's a reason for the face to seek retribution. Secondly, it isn't like Sandow squashed him, it was competitive and Ryder got much more offence than more of his opponents have so far. I don't want Sandow to win the MITB, but I do want him to carry on this steady rise to the top and first he needs a good feud with a solid midcarder, Ryder is that midcarder!

And I've tweeted Sandow informing him he must use "The Stroke of Genius" as his finisher >_<


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Zack Ryder vs Sandow *spoilers**



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Vince likes the vibe and aura that comes from Sandow.


And rightfully so.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Definitely a Sandow mark. He is different and defintely interesting. Would like to see him on raw, see a
Live reaction.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Ryder somehow needs to keep involved with Sandow. Give the two promo time, have them exchange angry videos on YouTube for instance.

But I maintain that Sandow should "win" the Internet Championship and either rechristen it or destroy it in some fashion. But the key is to use the internet to give these guys the freedom and time to build their rivalry up free from scripting and censorship.

Ryder used the internet to get over, so why not use it to flesh out this feud and give us something to look forward to every Friday? Both men are talented and entertaining enough to conceal their admitted shortcomings in the ring. Exploit the chemistry they have and we'll get a great feud.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

For those who may not of seen it yet, here is Sandow's match with Ryder from this weeks Smackdown:






Great little back-and-forth match between these two. I wasn't expecting Ryder to put up much of a fight at all and thought this was just another squash, but it wasn't and I was pleasantly surprised. Sandow's best match so far in the WWE and he's still solid in the ring - and in combination with his awesome character and promos he really is the best thing on Smackdown at the moment.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

After Damien Sandow wins the Intercontinental Championship a little bit later this year, I'd like to see a moderately rebuilt Zack Ryder feud with him for just one month. Sandow should one week attack Ryder in a packed night club. The next week, Ryder follows Sandow to a museum and they fight, overturning priceless sculptures in the process. Would be such an enjoyable little culture clash feud, but in the end Sandow should go over.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> After Damien Sandow wins the Intercontinental Championship a little bit later this year, I'd like to see a moderately rebuilt Zack Ryder feud with him for just one month.* Sandow should one week attack Ryder in a packed night club. The next week, Ryder follows Sandow to a museum and they fight, overturning priceless sculptures in the process. Would be such an enjoyable little culture clash feud, but in the end Sandow should go over.*


That would be good, but I doubt they would do all that, I forgot the last time WWE went outside the arena to put over a feud. Does The Rock via satellite videos count?


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

*Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

I was cracking up when I heard him say that and I hate Book. "thaaaaa Geniousss"


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

I hope Sandow forces WWE in to inducting him with the Macho Man as well.


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*



whitty982000 said:


> I hope Sandow forces WWE in to inducting him with the Macho Man as well.


Hahahah agreed. Your welcome


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

I bet WWE wasnt pleased with that comment. :lmao Reminded me to the time he said that Cena had limited wrestling ability.


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

Yeah I was surprised they kept it in they could of easily edited it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

That comment made me want to grab Booker by the throat. He should be thrown off the commentary table, you don't try to bury somebody's gimmick by saying he's ripping off somebody else. Ever, no matter who it is, whether it's Sandow, Dolph Ziggler, whoever. There's plenty of things you can say about a heel. WWE leaving it in isn't encouraging, either.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

They should have edited it out, I guess they just thought nobody remembers nor cares about Lanny Poffo anymore so it didn't matter. Is Sandow ripping him off? yes, but he doing a phenomenal job of ripping him off. It's not like he's the first guy to take somebody else's gimmick, Ric Flair stole EVERYTHING from Buddy Rogers, everything, the hair, the robe, the walk, the nickname, the finisher, and he has had a pretty good career hasn't he?


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They should have edited it out, I guess they just thought nobody remembers nor cares about Lanny Poffo anymore so it didn't matter. Is Sandow ripping him off? yes, but he doing a phenomenal job of ripping him off. It's not like he's the first guy to take somebody else's gimmick, Ric Flair stole EVERYTHING from Buddy Rogers, everything, the hair, the robe, the walk, the nickname, and he has a pretty good career didn't he?


Yeah, Flair did have a good career until he started giving figure fours to his ex wives.


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

Well yeah but it's weird he's copying the genius not Leaping Lanny. Either way I was surprised but I'm sure Vince didn't think anyone would remember poor Poffo.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*



whitty982000 said:


> Yeah, Flair did have a good career until he started giving figure fours to his ex wives.


From what I heard they were giving them to him


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Dude sold Tyson Kidd's win beuatifully 



Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

I laughed. Only Sandow fans would be offended. Because it's true.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

da book man just dropping pipe bombs of truth.

respect.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

That line should have been saved for a wise-cracking face, like CM Punk.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*



Les Kellett Lariat said:


> That line should have been saved for a wise-cracking face, like CM Punk.


Then people would complain that Punk BURIED~! Sandow and it was pointless cause nobody in attendence got it. 

You know, cause only 9 year olds watch Raw.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That comment made me want to grab Booker by the throat. He should be thrown off the commentary table, you don't try to bury somebody's gimmick by saying he's ripping off somebody else. Ever, no matter who it is, whether it's Sandow, Dolph Ziggler, whoever. There's plenty of things you can say about a heel. WWE leaving it in isn't encouraging, either.


agreed! you can reference things without being specific. but to come right out and say it? fuck no. besides, the voice of the genius is so distinct, its a slap in the face to poffo as well. no one can touch the genius.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

Booker T fucking sucks so it's hardly surprising he'd made such a stupid comment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

Booker was the man for saying that. He's just calling it like it is, you marks don't need to be offended about the truth.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*

Is this really something to get upset about?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol who actually pays attention to what the commentators say anyway.... The only person commentators put over consistently is Cena... And Punk to a lesser degree...honestly I just tune them out Half the time...I did catch Bookers line and It def. made me chuckle but I also  at it because it's not really an astute observation, it's obvious there's similarities in the gimmicks. Could have done without that because so many wrestlers Booker included have borrowed or "ripped off" others it's not like its a new practice... and :lol again at people referring to it as a burial... Last time I checked he's in a ppv match and fairly big match at that... Personally I like him but I too question the longevity of this persona...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Fucking hell. That is even worse than Cole's shitstorm of D.Bryan nerd comments. At least he didnt say he was copying somone. That is something you never do.

Booker is terrible anyway. IIRC, Booker once said that Mark Henry "left a big skidmark on that boy" about Sheamus when Henry dived over him, at Summerslam last year. He was also on about how he could tell the 2 Sin Caras apart by a black mark on one of their boots :fpalm


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

booker t doesn't even know what he's going to say when he starts a sentence half the time and most people don't know who that is. i'm 35 and have been a wrestling fan since a kid and don't know that wrestler. non story for most.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Booker T tells Damien Sandow to stop being inspired by Leaping Lanny Poffo*



Kentonbomb said:


> I laughed. Only Sandow fans would be offended. Because it's true.


So you don't like Sandow either? it's like you're allergic to talent or something.

Booker shouldn't have made the comment but it would have gone over most fans heads so no harm done really.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

One comment won't bury Sandow, especially from someone as apparently retarded as Booker T, it's only constant repetition that has that effect, for example, the Daniel Bryan is a nerd BS which has finally died down due to Cole not saying it every week. The bigger issue is why does Booker still have a job, he's been shit for his entire run and it's not like they haven't had an opportunity to fire him in storyline, Big Johnny should clearly have done it when he sided with Teddy.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I can guarantee only a small percentage of WWE fans who watch today know who the Genius is, so it's whatever. But if Booker starts saying stuff like how his gimmick doesn't make sense, or he keeps referring to the Genius or how he is stuck in time or something then that is a bit too far. Besides Daniel Bryan got through his 1 year commentary burial by Micheal Cole. I think anybody with talent can eventually overcome stuff like that.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

It doesn't matter because no one knows who he is anyway.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Booker T seems like a real nice guy and all but it's annoying how the WWE just keeps going back to the past with the exception of Rock and Austin because they can still be used to elevate the younger guys, Piper is great as well. It's just that the young guys need to be pushed, a lot. Rock, Austin, Undertaker, Triple H, John Cena, CM Punk and Randy Orton wont be around forever. 

Punk is going to end up retiring in the next 4 to 5 years time, as he has stated that he doesn't want his body full beat up like a Hogan or Flair.

WWE, put over your young talent asap!

Thank you, Mr. Sandow.

You are a genius, sir.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Never watched any of him in FCW, but everything I have seen of him so far has been outstanding.

WWE may have just found one of their new top heels in Sandow, he's already got numerous catchphrases and it's only a matter of time until he gets himself over during a feud with an established star.

Whatever WWE decides to do with him, here's hoping they actually do it right. We watched Barrett and Del Rio rushed then get buried, please don't do the same to Sandow.


----------



## MJKnight (Jul 2, 2012)

He does a very good job as a heel with his somewhat "I'm better than you" motif and is strong and athletic, but I would like to see what he could do in a 10-15 minute match so we can see more of his potential.


----------



## BadManDudley (May 9, 2012)

His mic skilss are ok but it does remind of the genius we will see how he does with a feud


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

this guy sucks.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure if this has been answered already but I'm going to ask anyway cause I'm in no mood to look back through all those pages. 

What's with the pink trunks and purple knee pads? Is WWE hazing him? Or are those his choice? and why does he wear pink and purple? It doesn't fit his character imo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Venomous said:


> Not sure if this has been answered already but I'm going to ask anyway cause I'm in no mood to look back through all those pages.
> 
> What's with the pink trunks and purple knee pads? Is WWE hazing him? Or are those his choice? and why does he wear pink and purple? It doesn't fit his character imo.


He wore them in FCW, so I doubt it's WWE forcing them on him. Though in FCW, he also wore other trunks and kneepads in addition to the pink and purple, so maybe they decided on that permanent look for WWE, since most people in WWE stick with one look, at least for months at a time.

They don't fit his character but I think that's the entire point. You see this intellectual, well spoken guy, as well as a guy who looks like an old school wrestler, he's got the big lumberjack beard type deal, and then he takes off his robe and you see him wearing pink and purple, and it shocks you, and it gives the crowd something to poke fun at him for. I'd rather he changed his look to something traditional, but sometimes finding ways to stand out helps talent get further. Hopefully this is one of those times, but who knows.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

Whenever Wade Barrett returns, he should form an alliance with Damien Sandow. They could become an awesome team with Sandow holding the IC title and Barrett holding the WHC (I would say let them hold the tag titles, but they're not too prestigious at the moment). They have similar characters with Sandow who feels that he is above the masses and needs to enlighten them and with Barrett feeling that he is a destined leader who is above everyone and will spark the winds of change. Just imagine the promos and the matches these guys can put on. They're both good on the mic and very intense in the ring and even though people say Barrett sucks in the ring, the guy makes it look like he is putting up one hell of a fight with his intensity.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

*I don't think they're personalities would work well together.
In fact the way Sandow has been booked, he wouldn't be able to partner with anyone.

I would like Barrett to form another stable though.*


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

Sandow's gimmick is not pertained for a tag team. He is meant to be above EVERYONE. Also, please NO more stables for Wade Barrett. WWE cannot book them for their lives anymore and it's about time Barrett got what he deserves and gets pushed a singles megaheel.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



NearFall said:


> Sandow's gimmick is not pertained for a tag team. He is meant to be above EVERYONE. Also, please NO more stables for Wade Barrett. WWE cannot book them for their lives anymore and it's about time Barrett got what he deserves and gets pushed a singles megaheel.


*Im all for a push for Barrett by himself.
But if they can re-creative what the Nexus started of as, I would be all for it.
Im still gutted to this day, that the first Nexus angle wasnt longer and more succesfull.*


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



The Rebel said:


> *Im all for a push for Barrett by himself.
> But if they can re-creative what the Nexus started of as, I would be all for it.
> Im still gutted to this day, that the first Nexus angle wasnt longer and more succesfull.*


At the height of the nexus. When it was Randy Wade and Cena. Wade should have taken the title. Randy and Wade had great matches, and we all know the history of Cena and Randy. They had so many options, but blew it.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



NearFall said:


> At the height of the nexus. When it was Randy Wade and Cena. Wade should have taken the title. Randy and Wade had great matches, and we all know the history of Cena and Randy. They had so many options, but blew it.


*Agreed, they could have made the Nexus such a bigger name if he had got that title.
The new nexus really rubbed salt in the wounds, terrible.*


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

I can see Sandow looking at Barrett as the only other guy in WWE that he actually respects and sees as a worthy partner, so I see what you guys are saying, but how will Sandow find any flaws in Barrett? It just seems too perfect to team them up and it wouldn't be a stable. Two guys don't make a stable.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

How about this: Barret returns and says, that he wants to be a tag team with Sandow. They tag for one week, Barrett is pinned and they lose. Sandow doesn't like it and beats up Barrett. They feud. Sandow wins the feud and goes up on the card.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



TomasThunder619 said:


> How about this: Barret returns and says, that he wants to be a tag team with Sandow. They tag for one week, Barrett is pinned and they lose. Sandow doesn't like it and beats up Barrett. They feud. Sandow wins the feud and goes up on the card.


:lmao?
*Don't want Barrett losing his feud back to a rookie.*


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

This must be one of Pyro's wet dreams..


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



Godfather- said:


> This must be one of Pyro's wet dreams..


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



The Rebel said:


> :lmao?
> *Don't want Barrett losing his feud back to a rookie.*


What's wrong with Barrett putting over a younger guy?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



TomasThunder619 said:


> How about this: Barret returns and says, that he wants to be a tag team with Sandow. They tag for one week, Barrett is pinned and they lose. Sandow doesn't like it and beats up Barrett. They feud. Sandow wins the feud and goes up on the card.


:hmm: No 



TomasThunder619 said:


> What'q wrong with Barrett putting over a younger guy?


fpalm He is not even a World Champion yet.



Godfather- said:


> This must be one of Pyro's wet dreams..


:lmao I doubt he will want this


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

The only person I see Sandow teaming with is either Ryback or Big E Langston to form a man and beast type relationship


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

Barrett's character needs lackeys that he can control, but Sandow is too promising for that role.


----------



## berrysi (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

Character wise, style wise, story wise, timing wise and every which other way wise, Sandow and Barrett wouldn't be good/work/mesh etc.... together imo.


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

Could be a very good idea


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

This is like the 3rd one I've read.

No.

Sandow does not need a team mate. Not yet anyway.
No one on the roster would be a match for him, as he is too articulate for them, he would simply look down on them all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*

From the little bit i've seen of the guy Sandow is moderately entertaining so he should probably stay away from generic bad guy Wade Barrett who is abyssmally boring.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



McQueen said:


> From the little bit i've seen of the guy Sandow is moderately entertaining so he should probably stay away from generic bad guy Wade Barrett who is abyssmally boring.


Barrett is easily one of the most entertaining on the roster. Try and find one boring promo of his and post it here.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



DJ2334 said:


> Barrett is easily one of the most entertaining on the roster. Try and find one boring promo of his and post it here.


I don't know about boring like the other guy said, but one promo is of his is representative to every single other promo he does. It's good but it's all the same.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*He is very annoying but he is damn good in the ring!*


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

am i the only one that really wanted him to win the battle royale? it could have been funny to have him run things. instead they give it to zach ryder who's been garbage ever since that eve/kane/cena angle that completely ruined him. i don't even get why people cheer for him. he sucks. he was cool up to the point he beat ziggler for a belt and has been a corny loser ever since.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



DJ2334 said:


> Barrett is easily one of the most entertaining on the roster. Try and find one boring promo of his and post it here.


I find absolutely nothing Wade does entertaining. Hes generic as fuck.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Sandow does not need to win anything.
Massive pushes ruin people(Sheamus, ORton, ADR)
He needs to work his way up the card.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Sandow and Barrett need to form an alliance*



Godfather- said:


> This must be one of Pyro's wet dreams..


Imagine a mini-stable of Sandow, Barrett, and Christian. unk

And I agree with GTI, give him a nice slow build as opposed to shoving a rocket up his ass and pushing him to main event status this year or something. He's only 29, so he's got lots of time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTI said:


> Sandow does not need to win anything.
> Massive pushes ruin people(Sheamus, ORton, ADR)
> He needs to work his way up the card.


Yeah, those 3 are fucked. They went the way of Jack Swagger, every last one of them.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

All I want Sandow to win for the first 18 months or so of his WWE career is the Intercontinental Championship. He has Honky Tonk Man-like potential and it should not be wasted. 

Thing is, WWE needs to build babyfaces up to challenge him. They struck out when Rhodes wore the Intercontinental Championship. Perhaps that would not be the case with Sandow as champion but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> All I want Sandow to win for the first 18 months or so of his WWE career is the Intercontinental Championship. He has Honky Tonk Man-like potential and it should not be wasted.
> 
> Thing is, WWE needs to build babyfaces up to challenge him. They struck out when Rhodes wore the Intercontinental Championship. Perhaps that would not be the case with Sandow as champion but I'm skeptical.


No, he has main event potential, and that should not be wasted by making him a perennial midcarder. The lesser titles have never meant a damn thing, so you're wasting him whether he's the next Honky Tonk Man or the next Yoshi Tatsu. They're the same thing. 

I'll never understand people's problems with main event calibur talent immediately moving to the main event. In this day and age, nobody draws and nobody gets over regardless of how hard they try anyway, so you might as well just throw the good people into the deep end off the bat. And besides, the WHC is essentially a midcard title anyway.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> . The lesser titles have never meant a damn thing


Surely you don't mean NEVER...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Surely you don't mean NEVER...


Yes, I mean never. Randy Savage era, Curt Hennig era, never.

A non world title is the silver medal. If you're not first, you're automatically last.

And even if it did mean something, it doesn't now, and we're talking about somebody holding it now. All you do when you give somebody a midcard title is delay them reaching their full potential. I can't endorse that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, I think he has main event potential as well, but I'd like to see him completely dominate the midcard for a good year and a half before going up the ladder. Realistically, there are a bunch of guys ahead of him in line anyway (Del Rio, Bryan, Barrett, Ziggler, Rhodes, Ryback, Sin Cara or some loose combination of guys in any case). Moreover, I'm not sure if WWE sees his character as being capable of working at the main event level. They might, or they might not, and it's incredibly difficult to tell where they stand on this (if they even know themselves--it's probable that several key men just under Vince disagree with one another about it). 

If Sandow starts taking off or they swerve him into some kind of big angle or something that begins as some apparently innocuous character beat--like AJ sort of was in the beginning for Bryan--explodes I'm all for allowing him to rise as high as he can or will with some gentle pushing from WWE's end, but for the time being, I'm happy with the prospect of him becoming the heir apparent to the midcard king throne that Cody Rhodes had for good lengthy run following Miz's run with that particular place on the card. For a year or so, anyway. Next July, we'll see where he is...

My friend's nephew desperately wants a Damien Sandow Mattel action figure so he can beat it up, so that's a good sign.

For now, he'll have to be content with creating something like this kid's custom: 






:lmao

Little Dr. Frankenstein, creating Damien Sandow out of Alberto Del Rio's feet, The Miz's knees, Triple H's body, John Morrison's arms and Mike Knox's head. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Oh, I think he has main event potential as well, but I'd like to see him completely dominate the midcard for a good year and a half before going up the ladder.


Why? If he has main event potential, use it. You don't want him to be the next Kennedy, do you? One potential injury and his career could go into a chain of events that he never recovers from. That's probably happened to Barrett already, and when he returns, it'll just be one thing after another to fuck him over now that the ball got rolling (though I doubt he'd ever have been a main eventer anyway due to an anti-English xenophobe running the company), I don't want to see it happen again. You've gotta take the people who have this kind of potential and make sure they get to a level where they're secure fast, so if something happens to them, they won't completely die off. Guys like Sandow and Ambrose who are actually interesting personalities are rare now. We don't have many of them left so we better protect the few we've got. Unless you want a main event full of Orton's, Big Show's and Sheamus's. Fuck that noise, I want talent on top of the card. 



> Realistically, there are a bunch of guys ahead of him in line anyway (Del Rio, Bryan, Barrett, Ziggler, Rhodes, Ryback, Sin Cara or some loose combination of guys in any case).


Aside from Barrett, fuck them. Del Rio, Bryan and Ziggler are secure in their spots, and none of the other guys are main event level performers (well, neither are Ziggler and Bryan, but they're former world champions anyway, they had their shot), they lack too many things. Besides, what does it even mean to be "in line"? Sheamus was behind the whole roster and gets made WWE Champion out of nowhere. That kind of thing is what needs to happen with Sandow, then he'll have a secure future no matter what, and THEN you can worry about build, after he's secure. It worked before, no reason it won't work now.



> Moreover, I'm not sure if WWE sees his character as being capable of working at the main event level. They might, or they might not, and it's incredibly difficult to tell where they stand on this (if they even know themselves--it's probable that several key men just under Vince disagree with one another about it).


I don't know if they do either, which is one of the reasons I want to know. I don't want to spend all this time on a pointless IC title reign that no one cares about, wondering if he'll ever get a real opportunity. Besides, like I said, in this day and age, nobody draws and nobody gets over regardless of what they do, so it's not a matter of it "working", it's just a matter of deciding that he gets the opportunity or not. If you bypass him for Ziggler or Rhodes or somebody like that, they're just gonna get the same reaction in that situation that he does. So you might as well put the more entertaining guy in that position. I don't think there's a problem at all with this gimmick main eventing, in fact, the main event needs balance between the type of personas there are. We need a really smart guy as world champion who can outsmart his opponents instead of a bunch of guys who just club each other over and over.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sandow is so awesome that this thread deserves to be stickied. I'm just enthralled by him, from the moment his music hits to the hand motions he does to his music theme after his match. He's the best thing in WWE right now. Only Wade Barret and Dolph Ziggler should be mentioned the same breath as this man.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

All I know is if Ryback gets in the ME scene before Sandow, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

I like Sandow, he is the kind of fantastic mic working heel that I enjoy. I would really like to see them get him in some type of feud soon though. I don't like when it takes WWE months after their debut to put someone in a feud and by the time they do people are bored of them. I thought they were gonna put him against Ryder what happened to that?


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

The man is a dynasty among us mear unwashed masses... enough said.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel like he should occasionally share mutual interests with someone like David Otunga. Creatively these two are almost a perfect tag team. However, I enjoy Sandow singles right now, and wouldn't mind seeing Otunga as his manager. Sandow should be the man to end Ryback's streak.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always wondered, why does Sandow wear bright pink and purple ring gear? How does it relate to his character? seems kind of strange to go from wearing a dark blue robe to wearing neon pink and purple right underneath, they don't match imo.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Venomous said:


> I've always wondered, why does Sandow wear bright pink and purple ring gear? How does it relate to his character? seems kind of strange to go from wearing a dark blue robe to wearing neon pink and purple right underneath, they don't match imo.


That's what funny about Sandow, his character is so obnoxious. He's the "savior of the masses," speaks with big words, and seem to be very intelligent. But, in-ring he's obnoxious with pink trunks, purple boots and his cartwheel. He basically has two characters in one. That's what is so unique and entertaining about Damien Sandow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Put on a good showing at MITB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't win, though, so ultimately pointless. Pretty sad the WWE thinks he needs to be jobbed out in the midcard for at least a year or two before he gets to the main event, if he even gets that far, even though it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

pyro id he won it would have been nonsense and I do like the guy but come on he needs more timein the midcard not a straight main event push.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Didn't win, though, so ultimately pointless. Pretty sad the WWE thinks he needs to be jobbed out in the midcard for at least a year or two before he gets to the main event, if he even gets that far, even though it's completely unnecessary.


Ziggler or Rhodes needed to be lined up before Sandow. So I think that the right call was made. Sandow doesn't need to be rushed into a WHC title situation now. Let him maintain his character and get acquainted with the crowd.

As for his booking being pointless, they did more than tease an upcoming feud between Sandow and Christian. So he'll have a direction for the next few months. That's much better than someone like Rhodes is likely to get now. I'm not sure where they take him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Until May said:


> pyro id he won it would have been nonsense and I do like the guy but come on he needs more timein the midcard not a straight main event push.


Why? This IWC mindset where people absolutely HAVE to get buried for 2 to 3 years before they can jump to the main event has gotten out of control. It's the wrong mentality. If a guy is a main event talent, it doesn't matter how long he's been here, you treat him like a main event talent. WWE needs stars, and good ones. There's no point in deliberately punishing someone for their lack of tenure.



CaptainObvious said:


> Ziggler or Rhodes needed to be lined up before Sandow. So I think that the right call was made. Sandow doesn't need to be rushed into a WHC title situation now. Let him maintain his character and get acquainted with the crowd.
> 
> As for his booking being pointless, they did more than tease an upcoming feud between Sandow and Christian. So he'll have a direction for the next few months. That's much better than someone like Rhodes is likely to get now. I'm not sure where they take him.


Yes, he does need to, because it's pointless holding a main event calibur talent back. If Sheamus gets to hold the WWE title on Raw 5 months after he comes into the company for no other reason than because he works out with Triple H, they can damn sure afford to have Sandow carry the SmackDown briefcase for 6 or 7 months and cash in for a lesser world title. Ziggler and Rhodes are extremely dull, boring, generic and uncharismatic, fuck them. Why is THAT the new model superstar? It never used to be. Back in the day, if you couldn't talk, you were hardly even considered for a world title. Now, being dull is essentially a requirement and the few guys who do possess some entertainment value are punished for it.

A feud with Christian means nothing, the IC title is secondary, unprestigious, worthless. It does no good at all for him to win a secondary belt, that's winning a silver medal. And he could've been in the midcard for months anyway, carrying the briefcase with the shot in his back pocket. At least then, we'd know that WWE valued him and had him lined up for something bigger. I can't say the same for being in the IC title division. If he's ever lucky enough to main event, which I doubt, because in this company it's wrong decision after wrong decision after wrong decision, he'll be completely jobbed out and have no credibility for when he does win it, just like Ziggler now. I want a main event heel with some credibility in tact, dammit.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why? This IWC mindset where people absolutely HAVE to get buried for 2 to 3 years before they can jump to the main event has gotten out of control. It's the wrong mentality. If a guy is a main event talent, it doesn't matter how long he's been here, you treat him like a main event talent. WWE needs stars, and good ones. There's no point in deliberately punishing someone for their lack of tenure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on, man, usually you have a good head on your shoulders but now your not making any sense.

what the hell do you consider being buried? losing every once and a while? not being in the main event? its called build and build is good and exactly what talent needs to have in order to be groomed to the main event status.

an example that I know for a fact you will completely argue me with is del rio. they pushed him to the fucking moon right from the star and he got very little to show for it. Yes he got the titles, 2 piss poor excuses for title runs and he is so un over its almost sad.

and here more along the lines of you, look at sheamus grabbing his first tit;e, the run was awful and it was all handed to him quickly with very little build.

dont be afraid of build my friend because without it you just have random ass main event guys that have nothing real behind them. Yes, they may have the talent, but a main event guy is much more appreciated, and talented if they have taken their dues in the lower cards as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Until May said:


> Oh come on, man, usually you have a good head on your shoulders but now your not making any sense.
> 
> what the hell do you consider being buried? losing every once and a while? not being in the main event? its called build and build is good and exactly what talent needs to have in order to be groomed to the main event status.


I'm making sense just fine. You treat main event calibur talent LIKE main event calibur talent, that's the proper way to do things. Hell, in sports, you see the best of the best rise up fast, why the hell should wrestling be different? This isn't 1992 anymore, there's been plenty of fast pushes. 

He isn't going to lose "once in a while". He'll be completely jobbed out before too long like Ziggler, Barrett, Miz, Bryan and Cody, just watch. It happens to every heel in the midcard. And if you're not in the main event, you're irrelevant, that's the sad truth, but it's a fact. I want him to succeed, not be punished for being better than everyone. What is this "groomed" shit about? He doesn't need to be groomed, he's ALREADY talented enough to shoot up to main event status, that's how he came into the company. He's better than 95% of the roster, you don't groom someone like that. You groom somebody like Miz who came into this company as a failed reality star and needed training and re-branding desperately. Who else are they gonna "groom"? Ambrose? That'll be worth a laugh. Cause, you know, he's also not good enough to be treated like a star upon arrival in their mind, I'm sure.



> an example that I know for a fact you will completely argue me with is del rio. they pushed him to the fucking moon right from the star and he got very little to show for it. Yes he got the titles, 2 piss poor excuses for title runs and he is so un over its almost sad.


So? Overness doesn't matter, drawing matters, and since NOBODY draws anymore, it doesn't make a difference who's over. Del Rio has the titles, he has success, that's all that matters, and he's still at the main event level, he didn't fall back. That's enough to prove it's a good decision to skyrocket those people who are worthy main eventers upon arrival.



> and here more along the lines of you, look at sheamus grabbing his first tit;e, the run was awful and it was all handed to him quickly with very little build.
> 
> dont be afraid of build my friend because without it you just have random ass main event guys that have nothing real behind them. Yes, they may have the talent, but a main event guy is much more appreciated, and talented if they have taken their dues in the lower cards as well.


The run was awful because Sheamus is awful. There's nothing wrong with fast pushes, only the calibur of talent. Barrett got a main event angle for his first feud and it was fucking great, of course in his case, they made it useless in the end by deciding he wasn't getting the belt when it was completely warranted.

I don't give a shit if he's appreciated, I care if he's successful. Midcarding is not success, it's failure, and it's always failure, it never changes, all of it is useless. And really, you're talking about "random ass main event guys that have nothing behind them"? Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan are perfect examples of that. You call what they had build? Time in the midcard, maybe, but Ziggler is no more credible than Sandow from a booking standpoint. No more whatsoever. He loses constantly and only wins against jobbers. As if him winning MITB is any different from Sandow from a credibility standpoint. The only thing he has on Sandow is time, but in that time, they haven't made him a threat to ANYONE. Even after he gets a rare win at MITB, they make him look like shit afterwards.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Quite impressed with his work in the MITB match. He's good in the ring and on the mic and more importantly, he plays the heel character real good. I can see this man reach great heights if he is used properly.


----------



## DiBiase (Jul 18, 2012)

DAMIEN SANDOW IS THE FUTURE WORLD CHAMPION.

forget IC/US titles


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hopefully our intellectual savior graces Raw tonight with his presence (not betting on it, but still...).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Obis said:


> Hopefully our intellectual savior graces Raw tonight with his presence (not betting on it, but still...).


I'd love to see a Sandow appearance, but I doubt it will happen. Tonight's RAW is going to be a completely stacked card and Sandow's never appeared on a regular RAW before. He Should be on RAW though, he's too good for Smackdown. Maybe they've kept him on Smackdown to test his reactions but at MITB he was getting a good bit of heat, so I don't think there's any problem there. His gimmick is a good source of heat. He should be on the A show, especially with RAW being the more promo-oriented show.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I'd love to see a Sandow appearance, but I doubt it will happen. Tonight's RAW is going to be a completely stacked card and Sandow's never appeared on a regular RAW before. He Should be on RAW though, he's too good for Smackdown. Maybe they've kept him on Smackdown to test his reactions but at MITB he was getting a good bit of heat, so I don't think there's any problem there. His gimmick is a good source of heat. He should be on the A show, especially with RAW being the more promo-oriented show.


Agreed that he's to good for Smackdown. The crowd loves to hate Sandow, when Ryder said "Behind that disgusting beard and those beady eyes." the whole crowd cheered Ryder so it seems the crowd can connect with Sandow's intellectual character.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*I don't like him that much. However, I feel that he plays a good heel. So overall, I think he is going to make it in the WWE!*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Just listen to the heat he got at MITB around 5:57. He's already over with the fans.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's nothing wrong with fast pushes, only the calibur of talent. Barrett got a main event angle for his first feud and it was fucking great, of course in his case, they made it useless in the end by deciding he wasn't getting the belt when it was completely warranted.


I'd definitely agree with the comment about fast pushes. I know that he divides opinion, but Brock Lesnar's rocket push in 2002 was a really exciting angle and a fast push worked really well for him. Within 12 months of his debut he'd recieved a Wrestlemania main event, two WWE title runs, a King Of The Ring victory and a Royal Rumble win. Although we'll never know for sure whether he would have maintained the top spot or had any longevity as a main event player, but I think that he would've been a dominant superstar with star power for a long time. The super-push that he recieved from day 1 really helped to establish him (and also masked some of his rookie weaknesses). If they could make us that excited about some of the newer guys, I'd be really pleased. I know that they're trying with Ryback, and fair play, but I'd like to see Sandow get a serious push alongside.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I've definitely been impressed by both his in ring and mic work sofar. Moar Sandow please...


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

I love Sandow, still waiting for him to call his finisher the "Stroke of Genius".

He's got a character than can easily adapt and change, he has a unique look and has a presence about him which stands out!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> I've definitely been impressed by both his in ring and mic work sofar. Moar Sandow please...


*I will admit that I am not a big fan of him. But, he plays a great heel, has great ring skills, and has great mic skills. So i give him... (Y)(Y)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Obis said:


> Hopefully our intellectual savior graces Raw tonight with his presence (not betting on it, but still...).


It's not going to happen, unfortunately. He only has one reason to be there, for the IC title match, and according to reports, Christian's IC title opponent is being picked by the "fans", meaning WWE has rigged a face to be selected, in typical horrible WWE fashion. So we'll probably get Christian vs Sin Cara or something.

I wish they'd start using him on Raw, he's too good for SmackDown exclusiveness, and I want to see how over his act can get on Raw. I'd say very, because of the nature of his gimmick and how well he cuts a promo. Hopefully with Raw a routine 3 hours, they start to show him after this but I can't imagine him on tonight's show now.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not going to happen, unfortunately. He only has one reason to be there, for the IC title match, and according to reports, Christian's IC title opponent is being picked by the "fans", meaning WWE has rigged a face to be selected, in typical horrible WWE fashion. So we'll probably get Christian vs Sin Cara or something.


Oh god. Unrelated to their idiotic "fan vote polls", I just imagined seeing Big Show vs Christian. The horror.



> I wish they'd start using him on Raw, he's too good for SmackDown exclusiveness, and I want to see how over his act can get on Raw. I'd say very, because of the nature of his gimmick and how well he cuts a promo. Hopefully with Raw a routine 3 hours, they start to show him after this but I can't imagine him on tonight's show now.


He needs to get into a quality midcard feud as soon as possible. We've argued this before, and I'm still hoping that they do eventually revive and gradually (re)construct the midcard, with him as one of the key players.

Basically, I want to see him on PPV in 1v1 match against someone competent. I want to see how good he is.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

He needs to main event ASAP. WWE is wasting their time with him if he's stuck in the midcard feuding with Ryder.

An immediate push worked with Barrett and it could work with Sandow. That's the best trial by fire the WWE can possibly use. Swagger, Del Rio and Tensai didn't work, Miz and Barrett did. If you see something in your talent, the best thing to do is give them the ball and see just how far they go with it.

Thats one of the main problems with WWE today. They cannot trust their own talent to not crash and burn so they dedicate to building them as midcarders. In turn this actually makes them less credible, and then their pushed to the main event where they can't be taken seriously - That's exactly what happened with Bryan and soon to be Ziggler. The WWE themselves have branded them as midcarders before they threw them to the sharks. Bryan's dropping down a card after Punk had his way with him and Ziggler will get destroyed by a top SD face like Orton or Sheamus in no time.

WWE. Do yourself a favour - give Damien Sandow a big push. If he flops, fuck him. If he succeeds, don't ever look back. And don't fucking bury him like you did Barrett and Miz, but I won't get my hopes up...


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Love his gimmick, and he's got a good finisher (unlike Ryberg), so he's got potential. ..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow on Raw in DX segment. Sure he got thrown aside, but that was just the exposure he needed, and delivered on the mic as usual. Just awesome.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

His gimmick reminds me of early Triple H.. (sorry if said already)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I guess I'm happy with where he is for now. He got put over huge by being in the opening segment with DX. Getting beat up doesn't matter, they definately raised his status over this, and he got huge heat (then again, I guess anyone would in this situation). I just HOPE this is a signal that he's a future world champion, because a lot of times when WWE has these new guys interupting a legend in an important segment, it's a rite of passage and symbol the WWE has plans for them. They did almost the same thing with Del Rio when he interupted Shawn Michaels before WrestleMania 27 when he was going into the Hall of Fame and Del Rio ate a Superkick, but the message was made that he was one of the next guys in line for greatness. Triple H is supposedly very high on him, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's responsible for giving him this spotlight. I don't want to overthink it too much, but I hope it was a symbol of future status, similar to what they did with Del Rio. The opening segment on the 1000'th Raw, and especially with the full DX (and yeah, I know it includes Chyna, whatever) reunited after years is a pretty big spot to be in, hard to believe they'd just throw it away.

The one thing I don't like is Miz winning the Intercontinental title, that throws a monkey wrench into the Christian vs Sandow IC title feud that looked to be on the horizon. It can still happen, granted, but I want to get that belt on him asap. I really hope they're not gonna have him beat Santino for the US title instead, that directionless, helpless belt should just be thrown into the sea.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sandow is in good hands. Enjoyed his segment with DX, got good heat. (Y)


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow for US Champ.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

FINALLY..... DAMIEN SANDOW.... HAS DEBUTED..... ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!

In all seriousness, it's about time he got on Raw. And on the 1000th episode with the whole DX, nonetheless. Got good heat in front of a live audience, so that was cool too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wkdsoul said:


> Sandow for US Champ.


Sandow for IC Champ. 

US title is worthless, it doesn't count towards the triple crown. It doesn't even get spotlighted on Raw. The US Champion was throwing dolls to the crowd tonight for fucks sake.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe Miz will turn face and feud with Sandow?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Tonight was the first night that I saw him...VERY impressed with the promo that he gave...what's the story on him?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dark Kent said:


> Tonight was the first night that I saw him...VERY impressed with the promo that he gave...what's the story on him?


He used to be in WWE, had a very unmemorable run as Idol Stevens in a tag team managed by Michelle McCool. I don't know if it was because he couldn't be a star back then, or WWE didn't know what to do with him then or what, but he got nowhere. Got released, went to the Indies, came back to FCW, re invented himself with the look and gimmick you saw tonight, an intellectual, high class style heel, now has a potential real shot at stardom. He has 10 years of experience in the business, but he's still only 29 (well, for about a week and a half), which is good. It means he's still very young and can last, but doesn't need to go through that 3 or 4 year period like Cody Rhodes where he didn't do a damn thing and just floundered until he got better.

He's got a bad temper as well (not in real life, the gimmick), very aggressive style. You should see a match or two on Youtube to get a better grasp of what he's like. They're basically just squashes up to this point but they're still useful info.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro, you have faith that they see something in Sandow now? He got probably the best spot for an up and comer like him could get on that show. He got mic time against DX, he didn't look stupid, he got heat and he came off great imo. What a Raw debut. I loved it.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I love that guy!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

It was cool to see Sandow on RAW last night but I wasn't a fan of him getting made to look like a bitch. I get that it's DX so it won't hurt him but it seems like there could've been a heel with zero chance of moving up the card that could've been tossed out there to eat finishers instead. Swagger would've been my pick since he's not going anywhere soon.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I was always enjoy seeing Sandow on my TV and last night was no exception.


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm becoming ever more impressed with Damien Sandow. He has been the most impressive debutant in 2012! WWE must be high on Sandow to have him interrupt DX in their reunion. He got a decent amount of heat from a crowd that wasn't too loud either. WWE should capitalise on this momentum and make him the Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I guess I'm happy with where he is for now. He got put over huge by being in the opening segment with DX. Getting beat up doesn't matter, they definately raised his status over this, and he got huge heat (then again, I guess anyone would in this situation). I just HOPE this is a signal that he's a future world champion, because a lot of times when WWE has these new guys interupting a legend in an important segment, it's a rite of passage and symbol the WWE has plans for them. They did almost the same thing with Del Rio when he interupted Shawn Michaels before WrestleMania 27 when he was going into the Hall of Fame and Del Rio ate a Superkick, but the message was made that he was one of the next guys in line for greatness. Triple H is supposedly very high on him, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's responsible for giving him this spotlight. I don't want to overthink it too much, but I hope it was a symbol of future status, similar to what they did with Del Rio. The opening segment on the 1000'th Raw, and especially with the full DX (and yeah, I know it includes Chyna, whatever) reunited after years is a pretty big spot to be in, hard to believe they'd just throw it away.
> 
> The one thing I don't like is Miz winning the Intercontinental title, that throws a monkey wrench into the Christian vs Sandow IC title feud that looked to be on the horizon. It can still happen, granted, but I want to get that belt on him asap. I really hope they're not gonna have him beat Santino for the US title instead, that directionless, helpless belt should just be thrown into the sea.


Agreed with everything you wrote. Just the fact they would let Sandow interrupt a DX return like that, on the 1000th episode, in the opening segment where a lot more people are tuned in, must mean they're quite high on him. He cut a great promo and got great heat from the crowd and looked a legit star out there will them. He showed great presence too. Him getting beating down only helped him. How many people these days can say they've been superkicked by HBK and pedigreed by Triple H? Del Rio getting superkicked by HBK was a good example of that. And hopefully that means good things in Sandow's future.

I was disappointed that The Miz won the IC Title but for different reasons, that being I'm a big fan of Christian and I dislike The Miz and I wasn't thinking of Sandow potentially winning it at a later date at the time. Maybe Christian will win the title back soon, so a Sandow/Christian feud can happen, but with WWE apparently high on The Miz again I could see The Miz holding it for a while. Maybe Sandow will get pushed to the top without a mid-card title win? It could happen. Who knows, time will tell.

With RAW being permantely 3 hours now, I hope Sandow will be a regular feature on RAW now because his talent is too good for Smackdown.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sandow for IC Champ.
> 
> US title is worthless, it doesn't count towards the triple crown. It doesn't even get spotlighted on Raw. The US Champion was throwing dolls to the crowd tonight for fucks sake.


actually, it does count now. Cole said it last night that Miz is now a triple crown champion after having won the WWE title, the US title, and now the Intercontinental title. 

I believe it falls under the "alternates" that count towards triple crown status just as the WHC and the WWE Tag Team Championship....but it counts nonetheless.

still agree that it's useless though...don't get me wrong.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Always liked him, but the DX segment on RAW sold me on him. For me, Sandow and Bryan are the most compelling characters on WWE TV.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sandows is in good hands, not many superstars now a days get to be in segments with Triple H and Shawn Michaels, and yet interrupt them and take their finishers on TV. Good RAW debut for him.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

How many people have tried the "smarter than you" gimmick and failed balls? 

What's getting Sandow over with it is his in-ring demeanor. He looks like a psychopath during matches, takes a breath, and back to smiling douchebag mode. Brilliant.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't really watch Smackdown so I'm not familiar with Sandow's work, but he was very entertaining last night with DX.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sandow stole the show.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Enforcer said:


> It was cool to see Sandow on RAW last night but I wasn't a fan of him getting made to look like a bitch. I get that it's DX so it won't hurt him but it seems like there could've been a heel with zero chance of moving up the card that could've been tossed out there to eat finishers instead. Swagger would've been my pick since he's not going anywhere soon.


I think the fact that he acknowledged that he would be slaughtered but came out to face them down anyway added a hell of a lot to his character.

The guy knew he was going to be ripped a new one, but his gimmick principles insisted he come out and face them anyway.

WWE just gave Damien Sandow some mighty big balls.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I was so surprised to see Sandow of all people interrupt DX last night, imagine how amazing that was for him though to get in there with DX, talking them down. He did a fantastic job and they didn't make him look too bad with the beat down, HHH must like him.*


----------



## Instant Classic™ (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm really warming to his gimmick and the way he comes across in any promo's that he does. He has the witty yet condescending tone mastered down to a fine art which helps him generate heat. I thought he did well in his little segment with DX last night, got himself over and didn't look weak in the process either.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

thearmofbarlow said:


> How many people have tried the "smarter than you" gimmick and failed balls?
> 
> What's getting Sandow over with it is his in-ring demeanor. He looks like a psychopath during matches, takes a breath, and back to smiling douchebag mode. Brilliant.


Precisely. He's a psychopath underneath everything, and it makes his character work like gangbusters. So ineffably well-performed by him every week. What a showcase it was against DX on the 1,000th episode of Raw. *Pyro* is 100% right about this being a baptism of sorts for him as a star of the future. They don't just do this for anybody.



Anark said:


> I think the fact that he acknowledged that he would be slaughtered but came out to face them down anyway added a hell of a lot to his character.
> 
> The guy knew he was going to be ripped a new one, but his gimmick principles insisted he come out and face them anyway.
> 
> WWE just gave Damien Sandow some mighty big balls.


_Exactly._

His character is ridiculously fascinating. As I wrote in the Raw thread last night:

"Yes, Sandow only gained from the exposure, the opportunity, the spotlight, everything from sharing that ring with DX. And he didn't even have to lose a match. Hell, it was actually one of the best, most tightly-written segments for a heel I can remember from WWE with some intelligence behind it. (Which figures, since it's about Sandow.) Sandow even stated that he fundamentally knew he was about to be roughed up and discarded from the ring like garbage, but was unafraid because he's so warped he saw himself as a martyr for intellectualism. That is a compelling heel, that is a heel I want to see more of. Not to mention he's so terrific at portraying the character."


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

The only problem is he's supposed to be a heel but like Daniel Bryan he's just so damn good at it I want to see him succeed instead of fail.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I've said it on other threads, but this man has an unbelievable presence. You see him come on the screen, and its like bam I'm Damien Sandow look at me and bask in my glory.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Anark said:


> I think the fact that he acknowledged that he would be slaughtered but came out to face them down anyway added a hell of a lot to his character.
> 
> The guy knew he was going to be ripped a new one, but his gimmick principles insisted he come out and face them anyway.
> 
> WWE just gave Damien Sandow some mighty big balls.


Good point. When you think of it like that it makes a lot more sense than just being DX fodder. Hopefully that was creative's intent.

I think it's time to pull the trigger on a legit feud for Sandow. Ryder isn't a serious enough character to be messing with and he can only run through the likes of Tatsu and Kidd so many times before it gets ridiculous. Might as well strike while the iron is hot so he can get some exposure at the 2nd biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## drshowtime (Jul 23, 2012)

Zeppex said:


> I've said it on other threads, but this many has an unbelievable presence. You see him come on the screen, and its like bam I'm Damien Sandow look at me and bask in my glory.


He needs to go back cutting his promos in the dark like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4vtYX02z10


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Best moment in months when he interrupted DX, great way to debut on Raw and i hope it means the WWE hierarchy hold him in high esteem, the guy is a beast, his intensity in the ring to his presence and his mic work - it is all golden.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Precisely. He's a psychopath underneath everything, and it makes his character work like gangbusters. So ineffably well-performed by him every week. What a showcase it was against DX on the 1,000th episode of Raw. *Pyro* is 100% right about this being a baptism of sorts for him as a star of the future. They don't just do this for anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also loved how he kept trying to get in on DX's little meeting. He thought he should be in that meeting. I kind of felt bad that they wouldn't let him in on their huddle.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

As much as I am skeptical about how Mr. Sandow's gimmick fill fair in the long run/ME scene, I can safely say that he plays the character to perfection.
Some of his lines are getting repetitive, though, so I hope that the writers get fresh ideas for his promos. 

But, again, everything from the general portrayal of the character to the little details he does, his dedication is fantastic.
Like you guys have mentioned, him trying to get into the DX huddle and things like that.

To that, add that the character actually has depth, because of his twisted motivation and psychopathic side...


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

There is one flaw with Sandow. His "Intellectual Savior" character is overly reliant on the OTHER person's gimmick. Hence why the majority of his interactions have been with Zack Ryder, a Long Island guido. His cameo on RAW was as fodder for DX, a stable of degenerates. Sandow can only feud with comedy characters, otherwise his schtick won't work.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

TempestH said:


> There is one flaw with Sandow. His "Intellectual Savior" character is overly reliant on the OTHER person's gimmick. Hence why the majority of his interactions have been with Zack Ryder, a Long Island guido. His cameo on RAW was as fodder for DX, a stable of degenerates. Sandow can only feud with comedy characters, otherwise his schtick won't work.


I agree. He can only feud with Zack Ryder, Hornswoggle, maybe Brodus Clay. I think it is a perfect way to send Clay to jobville if the WWE decides to elevate Sandow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TempestH said:


> There is one flaw with Sandow. His "Intellectual Savior" character is overly reliant on the OTHER person's gimmick. Hence why the majority of his interactions have been with Zack Ryder, a Long Island guido. His cameo on RAW was as fodder for DX, a stable of degenerates. Sandow can only feud with comedy characters, otherwise his schtick won't work.


I think a sagacious writer could employ his character traits to thrive against a bevy of different individuals, though, were they to want to. A Damien Sandow/Sheamus feud, for instance, would be easy to write up: Sandow verbally rips Sheamus apart for being a ruffian, a hooligan, and a brutish barbarian, lacking the intellectual acumen that should be required of a _de facto_ contemporary icon of the business in which he works due to being World Heavyweight Champion. 

Sandow/John Cena--a "****** rapper"-turned-Marine-turned-... whatever Cena is supposed to be nowadays. Trademarks such as the "Five Knuckle Shuffle" give the wrong kind of example for the youth. They should view a man of supreme intellectualism with adoration, not a street thug who dresses up in bright colors. The fact that he has been "The Face of the WWE" for years on end now is a disgrace and an indictment of the taste of the WWE audience, conditioned like robotic sheep by the rapacious, soulless WWE machine which cares not for the intellectual well-being of society.

Sandow/Big Show: a physical giant, but a mental midget, weeping like a buffoon on television one week, behaving like a crass, intemperate gangster of WWE the next. Surely a man made to be manipulated by those whose intelligence and wisdom far surpass him, no matter how big and strong he may be.

Sandow/Ryback: Classic brains vs. brawns storyline.

I would suggest Sandow can be utilized almost ceaselessly against just about anyone WWE wishes to place him again, in the undercard, midcard and even hallowed main event sphere.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exactly Deso. I think Sandow can comfortably feud with just about anyone because Sandow's gimmick is about being better and smarter than his opponents. So in Sandow's eyes, there's no one on a equal level to him and everyone is beneath him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Saw this in the funny pictures thread...










:lmao

And agreed with Deso and Nostalgia, Sandow can easily have a feud with anyone on the roster. Every wrestler has at least one thing Sandow's character despises, he just needs to call them out on it.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

So what could of been an awesome fued with Christian and an IC title run has now been ruined by the Miz. Dammit Miz shoul of owned Santino got the US back and save it. But I guess now Sandow has to save the US title. That being said if they had a Sandow-Ryder fued that would be pretty awesome have the title switch back and fourth between them. It's a clash of Cultures. Could run from now until Survivor Series.

Sandow move on to the IC title, if Miz has lost it to a face/tweener or if Miz turns face himself. Can you imagine the verbal exchanges between Miz and Sandow. Would be Awesome(pun intended)

Ryder can then fued with Slater and everyone wins.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I'm not really into him and I don't think his gimmick is going to work.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

rzombie1988 said:


> I'm not really into him and I don't think his gimmick is going to work.


----------



## C96 (Jul 25, 2012)

He needs the US title if he is going to get anywhere or he will end up getting released.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

rzombie1988 said:


> I'm not really into him and I don't think his gimmick is going to work.


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion


C96 said:


> He needs the US title if he is going to get anywhere or he will end up getting released.


He doesn't need it quiet yet. His gimmick keeps him on tv, a title would be nice. But after the smackdown tapings looks like Cesaro is getting a (much deserved) push. But as I said in my US title thread I would love Sandow to be champ.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Sandow/John Cena--a "****** rapper"-turned-Marine-turned-... whatever Cena is supposed to be nowadays.


A Mark Wahlber-eqsue honorable brawler from Southie.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kid Kablam said:


> A Mark Wahlber-eqsue honorable brawler from Southie.


Aha! Thanks, that works.


----------



## DiBiase (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid Kablam said:


> I also loved how he kept trying to get in on DX's little meeting. He thought he should be in that meeting. I kind of felt bad that they wouldn't let him in on their huddle.


LOL that was gold.

Sandow is the best thing in WWE right now.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

after the dx promo? i love him even more


" hey its a private conversation"

" thats, thats very rude!"

he sounded legit scared but intimidating it was classic


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sandow should be a top heel come next year. Guy is incredible on the mic and much better in the ring than some of the current/constant roster.


----------



## RedCarrot (Jul 16, 2012)

*Damien Sandow*

Seems to be getting alot of praise on here. I don't watch Smackdown anyone care to share what all the fuss is about? Cheers


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

Damien Sandow is one of the best things going in professional wrestling today. Unique look and his gimmick is probably one of the best today, within Sandow's debut he has already been in a MITB match and he was the guy that worked a segment with DX on his RAW debut.

He's also getting natural heat just because people are to stupid to understand his vocabulary which is part of his gimmick.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/615882-damien-sandow-discussion.html

You're welcome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

Can't you just watch his segments and find out for yourself? They aren't exactly hard to find.

He's the best character in wrestling...at least, until tomorrow when we get the real CM Punk back, the one that's been in hiding for the last year. One of the best mic workers in the business, and one of the only people in the WWE with an actual, fully formed character. A much needed change of pace from all the generic bots like Ziggler, Rhodes, Orton, etc running around.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

Best debut of 2012, his catchphrases and mannerisms, along with his gimmick is one of the best things about Smackdown. You need to watch Smackdown and form your own opinion.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

He gets the praise because he is good. He has had solid matches back in FCW and has had great promos on SmackDown!. Not the mention the DX segment was hilarious. Hopefully we see more good things out of him.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow*



RedCarrot said:


> Seems to be getting alot of praise on here. I don't watch Smackdown anyone care to share what all the fuss is about? Cheers


Go on youtube and search "Damien Sandow promo". That will be a much better way for you to see "what the fuss is about" rather than people on here explaining it to you.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

He actually has a GIMMICK. That alone is reason enough to like him.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

he's good... and funny. but knowing WWE, he'll be subjected to squashing Ryder for the next 6 months. fucking annoying.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

This guy is awesome, he is a heel with a recognizable gimmick.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

Sandow is just epic. He is good in the ring but it is his character that shines. His insulting the audience with his superior vocabulary and fancy random mannerisms in the ring are completely entertaining. The guy is greatness and is fun to watch. What more could you want?


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

Sandow is entertaining. He's new. He's charismatic. He has both an interesting mic gimmick, but also a very aggressive fighting style which contrast nicely with his persona.

You expect the intellectual snob gimmick to be trying elaborate and complex moves, but his main move is just grabbing your head and kneeing you in the stomach repeatedly as hard as he can. And then when he wins he goes right back to a slightly effeminate gimmick. It's great.

If he stays healthy I think he'll go far in the next 6-12 months.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

He's probably the best all around talent WWE has right now from what we've seen. He's fierce in the ring like Ziggler, intelligent on the mic and he has booming charisma and presence like Barrett. He has all the tools to be a huge heel in the next few years and go down as one of the best all around talents of all time, because it's only just begun for him.

Of course this is only going based off what I've seen. We haven't really seen him compete in a big match yet in WWE. His matches have either been squash matches, or the MITB which he wasn't a big part in. But in his squash matches his offense is damn near perfect and his bumping/selling of moves in MITB was fantastic as well. We'll see if he can go the distance in decently length PPV match when the time comes. And he has been repetitive on the mic, but his voice is perfect and he projects so well. I'm sure when the time comes for him to branch out, he'll do extremely well.

And then of course to top it all off, he plays the character brilliantly with his expression and mannerisms, and the character can totally be a legit main event character. Overall Sandow's future is bright, and the only thing that could stop him is WWE fucking great things up... which WWE does have a bad knack of doing.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

Nothing really else to say that others here haven't, he's pretty much the best thing on Smackdown at the moment. Has a hugely bright future if WWE don't fuck him up.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

He's a rip off of the Genius that is actually pulling it off very well. I actually like him quite a bit.


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow*



Domenico said:


> Damien Sandow is one of the best things going in professional wrestling today. Unique look and his gimmick is probably one of the best today, within Sandow's debut he has already been in a MITB match and he was the guy that worked a segment with DX on his RAW debut.
> 
> He's also getting natural heat just because people are to stupid to understand his vocabulary which is part of his gimmick.


That's just it his not very smart at all. IMO All he does is cut miz style promo's but changes some of the words to make it appear his smart when his really an idiot

All he does is flip throw a dictonary to find big words it's not that hard to do.


----------



## seanyboyuk (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Damien Sandow*

I really like sandow he could be come the heel of the company. Its a shame wwe are using the genius gimmick all over again. I hope there is a lenny vs sandow match in the pipework as that would be some good stuff.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Cant wait for the WWE to turn him face. Then he will be having weekly squash matches. And after a squash match he will bring children in the ring and educate them. Cant wait for it. Fucking WWE is gonna ruin it i know it


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

robass83 said:


> Cant wait for the WWE to turn him face. Then he will be having weekly squash matches. And after a squash match he will bring children in the ring and educate them. Cant wait for it. Fucking WWE is gonna ruin it i know it


He _is_ having squash matches.

I've been ready for some time to see him in a proper feud. He's ready, the fans are ready, what's the fucking hold up?

I want to see him threaten someone serious, an upper-mid at least, if not put into the main event scene, and feud with someone who threatens him so he has to be as dastardly as possible to get the upper hand.

If they turn Miz face, how I don't have a clue, and have Sandow go after the IC. Maybe also have him pick up the US title and make his mission to collect all the titles and hold them at once. 

He'd look glorious with at least a couple of belts draped over each shoulder. When he goes after the world titles, maybe they could have him use his superior intellect to acquire Ryback as his bodyguard. Maybe he bamboozles Ryback with long words until he's so confused he just does whatever Sandow tells him to do.

Maybe together they get the tag titles too so Sandow has even more gold draped around him.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

If they hadn't killed all of Ryder's momentum, he would have been the perfect guy to feud with Sandow.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks he should feud with The Miz?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Stanford said:


> If they hadn't killed all of Ryder's momentum, he would have been the perfect guy to feud with Sandow.


Ooooooooh I disagree. I disagree completely. I can't begin to explain how much I disagree. It's just something that I cannot possibly agree with in any way, shape or form.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Sandow vs Regal would be a hilarious feud, if for nothing other than a promo exchange!


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

I can see him going after the IC title in the near future and winning it.

I see him working his way up the ladder in WWE, and he will probably be main eventing one day if he doesn't mess up his push.

I like his character, and he has a gimmick which is something that seems to be missing a lot in wrestling nowadays.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow was absolutely brilliant tonight on Raw


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sandow was absolutely brilliant tonight on Raw


Agreed. At least one positive thing to come out of RAW going to 3 hours is great talents like Sandow are now getting TV time. He should be moved to RAW permanently. He's got everything it takes to be a star, so he should be on the A show. Best character in the WWE right now.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Seeing Sandow single-handedly destroying Brodus Clay was like beautiful music to my ears. Glad they are utilizing their best new talent in the right way.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Seeing Sandow deliver a beatdown segment on Brodus Clay was excellent. WWE have shown great faith in Sandow with this and the DX segment. Props. Also, he is already getting legit heat.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

When i saw Sandow come out after Clay.. I thought he was gonna get squashed. Glad that didn't happen. And i hope it never does lol


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I am scared that he might get squashed by Brodus next week.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm happy he destroyed Clay and stopped that shit Vickie was doing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sandow saved us from what would have been a terrible dance off segment. Thank you Sandow.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow squashed Brodus Clay. I HATE Brodus Clay more than anyone on the roster. Sandow really is a savior. 

My liking for Sandow is through the roof at this point. I mark just seeing him come out.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Warrior said:


> Sandow saved us from what would have been a terrible dance off segment. Thank you Sandow.


YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

Pray that He doesn't get squashed by Clay in the near future. I just hope that if WWE is planning on a Feud between the two is that it turns out great and not be a disappointment.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

I was really hoping Sandow would do his own dance. A nice little air waltz, or a pirouette or two. Something to the classics. Something to educate us all. Something refined.

Sandow F'ing rules.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kid Kablam said:


> I was really hoping Sandow would do his own dance. A nice little air waltz, or a pirouette or two. Something to the classics. Something to educate us all. Something refined.
> 
> Sandow F'ing rules.


I think at this point in his career, it's best to keep him away from anything that might lead him to be percieved as a comedy character. There's definately some funny things you can do with his character, but he needs to be serious right now. This psychotic intellectual gimmick is really hitting it's mark, and I really believe he could be the most over heel in the company eventually if they just keep working at it, but it has to stay on course.

They need to go even further with this. I want to see him get more and more out of control, until we eventually get like a Bonfire Of The Vanities segment with Sandow, where he's just outside the arena burning all the stupid shit in WWE and preaching like a fucking madman, John Cena merchandise, Zack Ryder's Internet Championship, Brodus Clay's disco ball, Santino's cobra puppet, Little Jimmy shirts, etc. God, that'd be so fucking brilliant. They'll never do it. They would never do it in a million years, maybe in the Attitude Era, but not now. God, I wish I didn't think of that, I'm getting teary eyed knowing they won't.

As for Raw, I'm glad he got the beatdown in on Clay. I just hope they don't have him get squashed on SmackDown or next Monday.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Sandow is amazing!


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

Highlight of the evening


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

The way Sandow said thankyou was brilliant "thankyaaar". Brilliant character and I hope he gets the push he deserves.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think at this point in his career, it's best to keep him away from anything that might lead him to be percieved as a comedy character. There's definately some funny things you can do with his character, but he needs to be serious right now. This psychotic intellectual gimmick is really hitting it's mark, and I really believe he could be the most over heel in the company eventually if they just keep working at it, but it has to stay on course.
> 
> They need to go even further with this. I want to see him get more and more out of control, until we eventually get like a Bonfire Of The Vanities segment with Sandow, where he's just outside the arena burning all the stupid shit in WWE and preaching like a fucking madman, John Cena merchandise, Zack Ryder's Internet Championship, Brodus Clay's disco ball, Santino's cobra puppet, Little Jimmy shirts, etc. God, that'd be so fucking brilliant. They'll never do it. They would never do it in a million years, maybe in the Attitude Era, but not now. God, I wish I didn't think of that, I'm getting teary eyed knowing they won't.
> 
> As for Raw, I'm glad he got the beatdown in on Clay. I just hope they don't have him get squashed on SmackDown or next Monday.


Firstly he needs to squash Clay and that fucking joke champion Santino on the same night on RAW, while verbally destroying them with a pre-match promo each. From there he should feud with Miz and his "jersey shore"esque media work, and unify the titles into just the intercontinental belt(Since WWE only fucking book one anyway).


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Absolutely loving Sandow at the moment. I was surprised they let him get a beat down in on Clay because I am sure that a lot of us were expecting Clay to eventually pummel him.



NearFall said:


> Firstly he needs to squash Clay and that fucking joke champion Santino on the same night on RAW, while verbally destroying them with a pre-match promo each. From there he should feud with Miz and his "jersey shore"esque media work, and unify the titles into just the intercontinental belt(Since WWE only fucking book one anyway).


Also loving this idea, the IC belt would look great on Sandow.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

For The Win said:


> The way Sandow said thankyou was brilliant.


Absolutely. One of the highlights of the night for me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's obvious WWE are high on him to feature him on RAW like this.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

He needs to feud with Santino their chemistery is amazing and their segments on YouTube are so funny.
These three segments make me cry book it US title feud Santino VS Sandow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c46-NCskLkk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4ewftEoqiI&list=PL640B6D1A4833ED12&index=3&feature=plpp_ Skip to 3.30 in the video to see Sandow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUXodxtXzBg&list=PL640B6D1A4833ED12&index=4&feature=plpp_ Skip to 2.20 in the video to see Sandow.
These segments are just so funny I want an Sandow and Santino feud over the US title.


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

That's very rude :lol


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

A Sandow/Santino feud over the US title would be gold and would be something I'd loved to see, it would get Sandow a ton of heat aswell given how over Santino is


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> A Sandow/Santino feud over the US title would be gold and would be something I'd loved to see, it would get Sandow a ton of heat aswell given how over Santino is


In the future, as has been said, there is huge potential for comedy with Sandow. But he needs at least a couple of serious feuds first.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He's a poor imitation of Regal imo.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was waiting for him to do that cartwheel after beating down Clay. That would probably generate even more heat.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*sandow getting his character over...*

better than trips ever did ?

Can see this guy being the most hated heel in the company without even needing to say very little... he;s basically got the crowd in the his hands saying and doing less than ADR


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*

Sandow is overrated


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



Situation said:


> Sandow is overrated


91 pages of disagreement:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/615882-damien-sandow-discussion-91.html

Also expect this thread to be moved there. Or just closed.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*

Given that Triple H is/was one of the most over wrestlers in WWF/WWE history, I'd say you're exaggerating quite a bit. 
I did cheer for Sandow last night, but I'd have cheered for anyone who beat down Brodus.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Given that Triple H is/was one of the most over wrestlers in WWF/WWE history, I'd say you're exaggerating quite a bit.
> I did cheer for Sandow last night, but I'd have cheered for anyone who beat down Brodus.


not triple the character... his hunter hearst helmsley blue blood one... when he debuted... very similiar in mannerisms and looking down his very big nose lol at people..... im better than you because im rich and educated one...

and laos both he and ADR are going for the insult the audience and get heat... Sandow does it Subtley and get huge heat.... ADR has been doing it for months and still no one cares.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Given that Triple H is/was one of the most over wrestlers in WWF/WWE history, I'd say you're exaggerating quite a bit.
> I did cheer for Sandow last night, but I'd have cheered for anyone who beat down Brodus.


I think he means "his character" as in Trip's original Hunter Hearst Helmsley character, which is pretty damn siminar to Damien Sandow's. Sandow definitely is getting this character over faster than HHH did his.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Sandow's being pushed really hard with it out of the gate. I wouldn't be surprised if the thinking behind it isn't to prove that the gimmick COULD have been huge for HHH. Aren't Sandow and HHH pals anyway? 

I like Sandow, so I'm not complaining. Let's see if they start throwing Sandow into Slop Bucket Matches.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Damien Sandow's Debut Vignette*







*Hunter Hearst Helmsley's Debut Vignette*






_Common grounds_
-Entertainment is currently moronic
-Wish to bring back sophistication
-Believe they are saviours

_Different grounds_
-Sandow references more to culture than just the WWE
-Sandow refers more to the audience than HHH does
-HHH is much more cocky

Overall, they are quite alike to be honest. Same moulds just slightly altered. I really believe Triple H is behind him as he sees him rather like himself gimmick wise when he started. The fact that he was interrupting the DX promo shows that faith. Curious note, Michaels mentioned on Twitter that he met Sandow through HHH and thought he was cool.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sandow was also trained by the same guy that trained Triple H, Killer Kowalski, so that explains it really.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watching those Sandow segments on Santino's show, Sandow needs his own web-series. Hell it could just be him trying to correct all of Santino's mistakes. Sandow and Santino definitely have amazing chemistry, though I do agree Sandow needs something serious first.


----------



## awesomeshit (May 1, 2012)

Hope that Damien Sandow is world champion until the end of 2012/mid 2013. The guy would look awesome with the World Heavyweight Championship around his waist.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally a true heel has arrived i truly believe Sandow is despised by the casual fan they just can't stand the man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



Situation said:


> Sandow is overrated


Don't be jealous that Mcintyre has no fans and Sandow does.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



Situation said:


> Sandow is overrated


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion!


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I like this guy since his debut he has been interesting different someone I can enjoy. This guy has a ton of potential he can wrestle, mic skills I think he can be the future also hes young so maybe his year will be 2013.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I am really liking Sandow as a wrestler. He's extremely good on the mic, he will no doubt cut solid promos, and his ring skills are top notch. However his booking worries me, not that he isn't booked aggressive enough - but it seems like they are booking him far more physically now than when he debuted. I want to see a guy who is crafty and intelligent, when I saw him dominate Brodus Clay I felt extremely frustrated.

Now I'm not entirely biased, I was a big fan of Brodus when he debuted as the Funkasaurus, I am a big fan of Ryback, and I still yet enjoy Damien Sandow, more so than Antonio Cesaro who seems to be getting a big push moreover the first three I mentioned.

Brodus is a case of creative being stupid as a box of rocks and fucking up a good thing when brodus was all set for a feud - instead he got squashed by Big Show twice, and for what?

Damien Sandow and Ryback now seem like very good talent, different styles and look sure, but really they have a similar trend of participating in jobber matches. Sandow has much more segments and time to shine, but I feel like they are booking his matches all wrong just like I feel like Creative is dropping the ball with Ryback. I worry that both of these guys might be dropped at the tip of the hat, maybe to even push Anthony Cesaro who, in my opinion, is recieving preferential treatment.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Damien did not come on sd tonight maybe he is an raw guy now thank god.Maybe this is an idea from hhh to have sandow on raw regularly now which is good for sandow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Mother Dragon said:


> Damien did not come on sd tonight maybe he is an raw guy now thank god.Maybe this is an idea from hhh to have sandow on raw regularly now which is good for sandow.


I really doubt it. Extra exposure never hurts anyone. All the top stars are on both shows.

I'll tell you this, no Sandow = no views. I'm not soiling my eyes on an abortion of a show that has NOTHING else worth watching. Every week he doesn't show up, I boycott, at least until Barrett returns.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't be jealous that Mcintyre has no fans and Sandow does.


Yeah, bandwagoners maybe. How many people will be Sandow fans when he's on Superstars every week? Exactly...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who says that's going to happen? According to everything out there, Triple H is extremely high on him. 

That's not going to happen, unless of course he becomes a horrible joke of a wrestler who's push gets dropped because nobody cares. *cough*Tensai*cough* That's not going to happen though because so far he's a heat magnet and this is while he's just getting warmed up.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't doubt that HHH is high on him or he would not have picked him as the guy to come out during the DX segment. That was an important thing for any character trying to make it and HHH picking him to do it says a lot.

That being said everytime I pull up a wrestling website I seem to be reading HHH is high on everybody. So I'm not sure what that even means anymore to be honest.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Consider me sold on this guy. This guy is miles ahead of a good portion of the roster in overall skill (his expressions and mannerisms are utterly priceless) great in the ring and is just purely hate able. Push him to the moon...


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Considering he's not on Smackdown this week, there's _LITERALLY_ nothing else worth watching it for.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

moonmop said:


> I don't doubt that HHH is high on him or he would not have picked him as the guy to come out during the DX segment. That was an important thing for any character trying to make it and HHH picking him to do it says a lot.
> 
> That being said everytime I pull up a wrestling website I seem to be reading HHH is high on everybody. So I'm not sure what that even means anymore to be honest.


The only people who I've heard Triple H, out of his own mouth say he's high on are Sheamus, Barrett (I don't believe that one), Del Rio, and Miz, and I keep hearing Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose from various sources, but haven't from him yet. It has to be true with at least Sandow because of the DX segment at Raw 1000, that's too big of a spotlight to shine on a guy he's not high on. I wouldn't classify that as "everybody", but I don't know how much dirt sheet news you read. I try to find as much as possible and those are the only names I've seen him mention directly, or have been mentioned by secondary sources. 

And even if Triple H does put over everybody, it's one thing to say it, and it's another thing to actually show it. Considering 95% of the roster does not have an actual character, or consistent mic time, ESPECIALLY everybody under the main event level (and yet Sandow does, which indicates favouritism), I don't think he's too high on "everybody" or there wouldn't be such a struggle in WWE at the moment.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Was this Triple H very first gimmick?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only people who I've heard Triple H, out of his own mouth say he's high on are Sheamus, Barrett (I don't believe that one), Del Rio, and Miz, and I keep hearing Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose from various sources, but haven't from him yet. It has to be true with at least Sandow because of the DX segment at Raw 1000, that's too big of a spotlight to shine on a guy he's not high on. I wouldn't classify that as "everybody", but I don't know how much dirt sheet news you read. I try to find as much as possible and those are the only names I've seen him mention directly, or have been mentioned by secondary sources.
> 
> And even if Triple H does put over everybody, it's one thing to say it, and it's another thing to actually show it. Considering 95% of the roster does not have an actual character, or consistent mic time, ESPECIALLY everybody under the main event level (and yet Sandow does, which indicates favouritism), I don't think he's too high on "everybody" or there wouldn't be such a struggle in WWE at the moment.


Remember that report on here a while ago about Triple H being high on *Michael McGillicutty*? *shudder*
I had no idea what to make of that when I read it, if that's true then that makes me question what Trips see's as 'talent', to be fair maybe 'Cutty has improved over time. Any idiot can see that Sandow is the real deal though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now that you mention that, I do remember that report. I would dismiss that as dirt sheet nonsense, though. Like I said, there's a difference between just saying it and showing it. I mean, don't get me wrong, I don't think Triple H has a problem with McGillicutty or anything, I'm sure they get along fine, but there's a difference between that and being high on someone.

According to Mr. Kennedy's shoot, Triple H has enough stroke to get people fired. Recently, a report came out about how last year, John Cena cried to Vince and got Alex Riley's push shrunk down to the size of a pea, indirectly confirmed by Riley himself when he said he didn't wish to comment on the rumor at this time. Now, having said that, if top stars like this have this kind of stroke, to believe that a guy like Triple H is high on someone, and yet that person can't get on Raw or SmackDown at ANY level is just not realistic. We've seen Triple H's influence win Sheamus a world title within 2 months of joining Raw, and not just the WHC, but the WWE Championship, the big one. We've seen him get a big spotlight put on Damien Sandow on the biggest Raw ever, interacting with not just Triple H and Shawn Michaels, but the original DX reunited after years and years, we've also seen under his watch, Sandow consistently given something that nobody else in the midcard is afforded, an actual character that gets further developed week by week, helping him to get over more and consistent mic time. Yet Hennig jr can't even get a squash match against Hunico or something? Sorry, I'm just not buying it. Try again, dirt sheets.


----------



## illninofan (Apr 9, 2012)

Stooge22 said:


> Consider me sold on this guy. This guy is miles ahead of a good portion of the roster in overall skill (his expressions and mannerisms are utterly priceless) great in the ring and is just purely hate able. Push him to the moon...


If I could change anything about him, it would be his in-ring attire. 

Other than that, consider me won over.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now that you mention that, I do remember that report. I would dismiss that as dirt sheet nonsense, though. Like I said, there's a difference between just saying it and showing it. I mean, don't get me wrong, I don't think Triple H has a problem with McGillicutty or anything, I'm sure they get along fine, but there's a difference between that and being high on someone.
> 
> According to Mr. Kennedy's shoot, Triple H has enough stroke to get people fired. Recently, a report came out about how last year, John Cena cried to Vince and got Alex Riley's push shrunk down to the size of a pea, indirectly confirmed by Riley himself when he said he didn't wish to comment on the rumor at this time. Now, having said that, if top stars like this have this kind of stroke, to believe that a guy like Triple H is high on someone, and yet that person can't get on Raw or SmackDown at ANY level is just not realistic. We've seen Triple H's influence win Sheamus a world title within 2 months of joining Raw, and not just the WHC, but the WWE Championship, the big one. We've seen him get a big spotlight put on Damien Sandow on the biggest Raw ever, interacting with not just Triple H and Shawn Michaels, but the original DX reunited after years and years, we've also seen under his watch, Sandow consistently given something that nobody else in the midcard is afforded, an actual character that gets further developed week by week, helping him to get over more and consistent mic time. Yet Hennig jr can't even get a squash match against Hunico or something? Sorry, I'm just not buying it. Try again, dirt sheets.


Agreed, you make a valid point and I am aware of all of these events you mentioned. I think maybe Triple-H just has a soft spot for 'Cutty's work ethic and maybe he see's his drive towards improving, like when the school teacher gives the slow kid in class a Gold Star for '*most improved*'.



illninofan said:


> If I could change anything about him, it would be his in-ring attire.
> 
> Other than that, consider me won over.


I think the wrestling attire is just brilliant, who expected that shit when he opened his robe? Not me, and that's what he was going for, no doubt. Just to make people hate him all the more. Nothing like seeing your favourite 'superstar' getting his ass brutally kicked by a guy in pink and purple ring attire. Thank you *Mr. Sandow*, you fucking genius, you.


----------



## illninofan (Apr 9, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I think the wrestling attire is just brilliant, who expected that shit when he opened his robe? Not me, and that's what he was going, for no doubt. Just to make people hate him all the more. Nothing like seeing your favourite 'superstar' getting his ass brutally kicked by a guy in pink and purple ring attire. Thank you *Mr. Sandow*, you fucking genius, you.[/FONT]


I agree on that sentiment, I should have been more elaborate. What I mean is that I wish he'd pick one or the other. 

The way he puts the colors together now looks awkward and sketchy for a character like him. You'd think a character of his standing would put more of an emphasis on being "neat".

I think purple fits his character perfectly and should be the dominant color in his attire (if he wants to use pink as an accent or something, that'd be cool too).


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



Kentonbomb said:


> Yeah, bandwagoners maybe. How many people will be Sandow fans when he's on Superstars every week? Exactly...


:lmao:lmao Post of the year you just made my day,Sandow will never ever be on WWE Superstars the guy is too good for Superstars heck the guy is too good for the WWE.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

I will quote this comment Sandow will become World Champion at TLC this year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



The Mother Dragon said:


> :lmao:lmao Post of the year you just made my day,Sandow will never ever be on WWE Superstars the guy is too good for Superstars heck the guy is too good for the WWE.


I wouldn't say never, a lot of people appear just for a week when they don't have an idea mapped out for them, but whatever. 

Don't even bother, though. You're talking to a guy who thinks Jinder Mahal, Drew Mcintyre and Tensai have more main event potential than Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: sandow getting his character over...*



Kentonbomb said:


> Yeah, bandwagoners maybe. How many people will be Sandow fans when he's on Superstars every week? Exactly...





The Mother Dragon said:


> :lmao:lmao Post of the year you just made my day,Sandow will never ever be on WWE Superstars the guy is too good for Superstars heck the guy is too good for the WWE.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't say never, a lot of people appear just for a week when they don't have an idea mapped out for them, but whatever.
> 
> Don't even bother, though. You're talking to a guy who thinks Jinder Mahal, Drew Mcintyre and Tensai have more main event potential than Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose.


Dean Ambrose and Damien Sandow are the future of this company,not much of an Barrett fan even thought I am English.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you got 2 out of 3 right, at least.

You're lucky you're not a Barrett fan, though. Don't become one, since he's the only one of the 3 who'll never make it. Not his fault, Vince is kind of a bigot when it comes to the English.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Whilst scouring for Sandow pics, I came across this site: http://damien-sandow.com
You running this *Tyrion*? :

I like this pic: 








​


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Whilst scouring for Sandow pics, I came across this site: http://damien-sandow.com
> You running this *Tyrion*? :
> 
> I like this pic:
> ...


He looks so awesome in that picture.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

^Greatest video ever. Please WWE, don't fuck him up in the future. I'm begging you!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Obis said:


> ^Greatest video ever. Please WWE, don't fuck him up in the future. I'm begging you!


Epic incarnate. 

-The look he gives when he asks "You take CARE of children?"
-Dr.Who
-Fan at the end
:lmao

All great work.

Why can't this be on TV instead of a recap?!


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

Obis said:


> ^Greatest video ever. Please WWE, don't fuck him up in the future. I'm begging you!


Lol


----------



## illninofan (Apr 9, 2012)

Obis said:


> ^Greatest video ever. Please WWE, don't fuck him up in the future. I'm begging you!


It's depressing because you know they will somehow manage to bungle this eventually. :cuss::gun::frustrate


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

His career can only grow. Sadly I can't say the same about his hair.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sandow was great tonight. I like how he has sort of a Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde going on. One minute he's calm and sophisticated, next minute he becomes a sadistic psychopath, as we saw with the brutal attack on Clay tonight. It's a nice twist to his career.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TempestH said:


> There is one flaw with Sandow. His "Intellectual Savior" character is overly reliant on the OTHER person's gimmick. Hence why the majority of his interactions have been with Zack Ryder, a Long Island guido. His cameo on RAW was as fodder for DX, a stable of degenerates. Sandow can only feud with comedy characters, otherwise his schtick won't work.


Wrong.

His character is also against violence which is why he refused to compete the first few weeks. He destroys everything that is stupid and harmful to society but he wishes he could speak his way out rather than resorting to violence. Of course he's been more vicious lately but is against characters like Brodus and Ryder cause they are stupid. I can easily see Sandow going up against a more violent wrestler like Ryback or Hunter just because of their "ways" and because of their excesive violent behavior that leads society to believe violence is a good thing and thus he must lower himself to violence in order to stop it.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

He just kicked Brodus' ass again. This guy is a true blue savior and one of my favorites.

And no, it's not real to me, just saying.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

He's basically the IWC in wrestler form.

He hates stupid comedy gimmicks, beats on Brodus Clay, one of the best obnoxious heels in WWE, has an epic bears and CAN WRESTLE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"you know, I kinda like you" :lol


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

When he attacked Brodus, he had a different jacket on(not his velvet robe) and after he attacked him, his music didn't cue.
I don't think that was a written thing.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Pretty effective yesterday, though, I'd wish he had a promo after the attack. He needs to speak more on RAW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Indeed. The only thing missing from that attack was a promo.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like this guy. I think that his character and mic skills are tremendous as is his ring work. If the WWE pushes him right we could be looking at a key player in the WWE for the next decade.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

I want him to rename it Friday Night Sandown! and claim it's the only WWE show with integrity and void of miscreants.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I love this guy. Hoping he gets a massive push.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Backstage News On Damien Sandow*



> Originally Posted By *F4WOnline*:
> 
> It's said that top WWE officials are high on Damien Sandow. Sandow is being booked to look strong in the current feud with Brodus Clay.


.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Damien Sandow*

Sandow's mic skills seem solid and legit, that RAW promo before his attack on Brodus was nice. I see him being a very hated heel if given the chance.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Backstage News On Damien Sandow*

Really? Sandow is being booked to look strong? I would have never guessed that by watching WWE and seeing Sandow beating up Clay. Good thing F4WOnline reported that.......

Yet another reason why these dirtsheet sites are stupid. They act like this is some special insider report, when it's really just talking about what you saw on TV.

I guess I can make up one too:


> It appears as though WWE management has been real high on Prime Time Players. They're booked to win the tag titles in the near future.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Damien Sandow*

I enjoy him, so good luck to him. However, they've been high on plenty other new badguys in the past. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Damien Sandow*

Solid mic skills, its always a good thing to have in wwe, need to see him getting some longer matches though before i really buy into him.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Damien Sandow*

It must be a slow news day for them to state something so obvious in such a needless fashion.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On Damien Sandow*

Breaking news guys:



F4WOnline said:


> It's said that top WWE officials are high on John Cena. Cena is being booked to look strong in the current feud with everyone.


---

Again, I'm loving the aggression from his side.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Took me a while to join the Sandow bandwagon but i'm officially on board..the guy is amazing on the mic..good in ring skills...overall i see big things for him...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On Damien Sandow*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> .


This is Santino-level detective work.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On Damien Sandow*



DesolationRow said:


> This is Santino-level detective work.


Don't give Santino too much of a compliment there....


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Damien MANdow.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Loving this guy at mo  


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sandow is great. Obviously his mic skills are brilliant and he has a good look, but I think what sets him apart from other new talents is his presence. When he walks out he just seems like a big deal and not many new guys have that quality.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Heel said:


> Sandow is great. Obviously his mic skills are brilliant and he has a good look, but I think what sets him apart from other new talents is his presence. When he walks out he just seems like a big deal and not many new guys have that quality.


Indeed, he just seems like a star right out of the gate. WWE wisely treated him as such with those vignettes and the high-profile debut rather than simply having him show up one day to wrestle Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*I actually don't like Sandow. I'll go out here and say that the forum will turn on him in the next 6 months, i said that with Sheamus, which happened.

I don't like his gimmick, he just seems out of date and not current. Obviously im only in the minority, but its an opinion.*


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

He's big time. As the others have said he's just got a main event level presence.

Looking forward to him beating Clay at Summerslam


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The Rebel said:


> *I actually don't like Sandow. I'll go out here and say that the forum will turn on him in the next 6 months, i said that with Sheamus, which happened.
> 
> I don't like his gimmick, he just seems out of date and not current. Obviously im only in the minority, but its an opinion.*


I understand everyone can like who they want. But the whole point of his gimmick is to be out of touch with society, and to try and get people to join his elitist older day way of thinking. That is what makes the gimmick great, it so far out there it just instantly generates heat.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

-double post, apologies-


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

The Rebel said:


> *I don't like his gimmick, he just seems out of date and not current.* Obviously im only in the minority, but its an opinion.[/B]


Because he is representing what the current world isn't at the moment.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

NearFall said:


> I understand everyone can like who they want. But the whole point of his gimmick is to be out of touch with society, and to try and get people to join his elitist older day way of thinking. That is what makes the gimmick great, it so far out there it just instantly generates heat.


Some of the things that Sandow does seem to contradict his gimmick though. The cartwheels, the pink tights, the purple kneepads, and the way he pins his opponents are all too flamboyant for him.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

TempestH said:


> Some of the things that Sandow does seem to contradict his gimmick though. The cartwheels, the pink tights, the purple kneepads, and the way he pins his opponents are all too flamboyant for him.


The conflicting colours he said in FCW represent courage and soul or something along those lines. The cartwheels and pin method are a bit off too, my only guess is that he appreciates finer art in wrestling so he does it that way :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

He plays the gimmick (The Genius did it, in the mid eighties) to perfection, would like to see a more expanded move set from him but i could say that about have the roster, god know why the WWE feel the need to restrict the actual ring work but nonetheless, Sandow is one of the most interesting things on Smackdown, week in, week out at the min.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I like how Sandow is getting more heat than Alberto Del Rio has in his whole time in WWE.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

The Rebel said:


> *I actually don't like Sandow. I'll go out here and say that the forum will turn on him in the next 6 months, i said that with Sheamus, which happened.
> 
> I don't like his gimmick, he just seems out of date and not current. Obviously im only in the minority, but its an opinion.*


The truth is that if Sandow succeeds, half the forum will hate him if not most. If he turns face, most the forum WILL hate him. People just like that elitist feel of being the ones that appreciate/perceive talent, once everyone thinks its great, such people stop thinking it is and that is sad b/c they probably still like the things the person does.

People turned on Sheamus b/c of his booking and being a face (if he was a heel the hate wouldn't be as strong), although there are those who never cared for Sheamus and are now being grouped with the ship-jumpers.

I'm in the boat of not really caring, but wishing him luck anyways, its good to see talent rise up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow is by far the best thing to happen to the WWE in the last year or so. I mean the guy has main event written all over him. His mic work is second to none. And the way he carries out his gimmick is just perfect. I really hope to see him around for a long time. To me, he is the single most entertaining guy they have.


----------



## BrockLesnarRules (Jul 24, 2012)

Sandow gained my respect when he beat up Brodus Clay!!!

*He really is a Savior!!!!!!*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I like Sandow, but he needs to drop Rick Martel's tights to be taken (more) seriously.

- Vic


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Honestly when it comes to Damien Sandow, at first I really hated him. And not in the "he's such a good heel" way. No, I hated him the same way I hate Heath Slater. In the "fuck off, I don't want to see you do anything ever" kind of way.

But really... the more I see of him, the more I really start to like the guy. Him beating up on Brodus Clay was probably what sealed the deal.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sandow achieved something big in defeating Christian. Usually the distraction costs the distracted the match - a way of having somebody lose but not completely 100% clean.

But he bucked the trend big time. My hopes for his rise to the very top grow stronger each week.

Can't wait to see him in 10 min promos with the main event crew, maybe a few commentary cameos during his title rivals' matches.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

The Rebel said:


> *I actually don't like Sandow. I'll go out here and say that the forum will turn on him in the next 6 months, i said that with Sheamus, which happened.
> 
> I don't like his gimmick, he just seems out of date and not current. Obviously im only in the minority, but its an opinion.*


Please tell me what's a current wrestler is supossed to be.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

He's on track to become pretty big, but I'm not convinced just yet. He's a good talker, and has been solid in his limited ring exposure, but he hasn't really grabbed my full attention. More "on the radar," for lack of a better phrase.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Sandow is growing on me. He now has me intrigued to see what he does each week. I really like the way how he talks as it makes him stand out from the rest. No wonder why Triple H is high on him. Hope he becomes US Champ or IC Title by the end of the year.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

TempestH said:


> Some of the things that Sandow does seem to contradict his gimmick though. The cartwheels, the pink tights, the purple kneepads, and the way he pins his opponents are all too flamboyant for him.


The idea is that he's better than you. He doesn't care what you think about his tights, or what he does after he wins. He just doesn't care. But people will still point out the contradictions, and dislike him for it. And not just people on the internet, but regular folks in the audience as well. It's such a blatant fuck you to the audience, and I'm confident that it's contributing to his heat.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought Sandow had potential in FCW, but I wasn't sold on his ring work. Well, I'm still not sold on his ring work, but his character is improving. I enjoy the "intellectual savior of the masses" who says one thing but doesn't even remotely live up to his own message. If he was actually the man he claimed to be, there'd be much less reason for people to boo him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Lady Killer said:


> He's on track to become pretty big, but I'm not convinced just yet. He's a good talker, and has been solid in his limited ring exposure, but he hasn't really grabbed my full attention. More "on the radar," for lack of a better phrase.


All of this. Sandow is slowly looking like a strong heel. WWE should continue to book him strongly, and just let continue to showcase what he's got.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Sandow is actually fine in the ring, if Miz can be a main eventer with his ring work, Sandow can Easily top that. Plus his character is Leagues better then Miz's


----------



## kingrecession (Aug 24, 2012)

OMG i really like him but he's really bald :/


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

In the future I could see Otunga being Damien's social friends, and not tag team partners. I can't stand Otunga in the ring, and he would make for a great heat magnet to go along with Damien's heat. Those two would annoy the hell out of a whole arena talking about their brilliance.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

He's good, how good, we have to wait and see. 100 pages of promise so far.


----------



## kingrecession (Aug 24, 2012)

Dang he's good but needs to do something about this :/


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

AGreed. He should just shave it off.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Sandow vs Ryder in a Hair vs Hair match. For the first time ever, BOTH men will lose the match, and their hair!

Book it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He will look weird as fuck bald


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Sandow is definitely the best new talent so far of 2012. The man is awesome, great gimmick, impeccable mic skills, great mannerisms. There are very few wrestlers who have their character down to the tee from the way they walk to the ring, the way they hold a microphone and the way they work a match but Sandow has it and is a definable character. The only thing I have to complain about is I wish they showcased him more in the ring, the guy has literally done only 4 moves since coming in.

Other than that, this guy has a bright future if booked correctly, he is already getting quite a bit of heat as well as the rub from DX.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

kingrecession said:


> Dang he's good but needs to do something about this :/


He needs to talk to Dean Malenko and Chavo asap and get that situated


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

I love almost everything about Sandow, but his move set does seem extremely limited. Does he actually have much more he is holding back?


----------



## Alex_CM_Shadows (Aug 26, 2012)

It's official get this loser of TV I'm shocked on how much Triple H is Man Crushing on him he sucks he totally botches in the ring hell i have better wrestling skills then him I hope that Sandow grows a pair cause we all know he's got a manvag under there and challenges me to a match if I will I receive a Contract to go train in FCW if he wins If I loss I will Shakes his hand (that would make me puke and say your truly a good wrestler trying not to laugh my ass off) Come on WWE Book it Alex Shadows vs Damien Sandow on September 11 Smackdown


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do people not realize heels aren't supposed to look like they have superior wrestling skills to the babyfaces? They cheat, use underhanded tactics and act like bitches for a reason. From the little i've seen of Sandow in the ring, (which I admit isn't a whole hell of a lot because my interest is really low in WWE right now) he seems like an adequate performer. Hes really great from a character standpoint though, doing something very old school but the fact it feels pretty fresh at this point is a testament of how good of a job he is doing for a "rookie."

This guy should be pushed compared to other boring heels like Wade Barrett or del Rio (although he amuses me for all the wrong reasons) who have popped up in the last few years.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Various sources are reporting that Triple H is extremely high on Damien Sandow and will be getting an even bigger push in the near future. Sandow was the victim of a Degeneration X attack on Raw 1,000, and has been in a feud with Brodus Clay ever since. Triple H is calling Sandow "his project," so expect to see a lot more of Sandow in the future.


Source: PWTorch

:yes


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Source: PWTorch
> 
> :yes


Not surprising.

They were even trained by the same guy. Killer Kowalski. 

Great news (Y)


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

At last triple h have some sense and drop your previous project who sucks and replace him with sandow.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

sandsaro said:


> I love almost everything about Sandow, but his move set does seem extremely limited. Does he actually have much more he is holding back?


Well he's only had short matches. I'm sure we'll see an expander moveset as he participates in ppv matches and big matches on Raw & Smackdown.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Alex_CM_Shadows said:


> It's official get this loser of TV I'm shocked on how much Triple H is Man Crushing on him he sucks he totally botches in the ring hell i have better wrestling skills then him I hope that Sandow grows a pair cause we all know he's got a manvag under there and challenges me to a match if I will I receive a Contract to go train in FCW if he wins If I loss I will Shakes his hand (that would make me puke and say your truly a good wrestler trying not to laugh my ass off) Come on WWE Book it Alex Shadows vs Damien Sandow on September 11 Smackdown


You, like a lot of posters on this forum use words you do n't understand.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sandow is a future main event player. He is gifted in the ring. He gets great heat to back him up. The total package right there.(Y)


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Well he's only had short matches. I'm sure we'll see an expander moveset as he participates in ppv matches and big matches on Raw & Smackdown.


Well I watched a few of his pre-wwe matches on youtube after I posted that and he looked extremely limited during those as well and some were upwards of 10minutes. Hopefully he's picked up something since then perhaps.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Sandow = MITB-Winner 2013


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Sandow was in OVW for how many years? This guy was with Punk during his OVW days lol.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

And he was in OVW for a long time before Punk too. Apparently he was first signed by WWE and put in OVW in 2002, so he's been a decade in the making.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Sandow pics!


























































Beth Phoenix, Aaron “Idol” Stevens(Damien Sandow) & Shelly Martinez.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't stand his attire. He should have stayed with something like what he wore in this match vs NXT champion Seth Rollins...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhsZJH4Pu6w


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Give Sandow mic time dammit. He hasn't cut a promo in ages. Mic skills are his strength.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

truk83 said:


> In the future I could see Otunga being Damien's social friends, and not tag team partners. I can't stand Otunga in the ring, and he would make for a great heat magnet to go along with Damien's heat. Those two would annoy the hell out of a whole arena talking about their brilliance.


This is a great idea. just don't turn it into a billy & chuck thing


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:lmao at Sandow 






2:02 

:lmao


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*






WWE must push this man to Main Event and give him the title. Superstar in the making...i hope to God they don't have him job to Cena on Monday.

Damien Sandow character will work great during Attitude replacement for Right To Censor.

don't know why but Sandow remind me of Savage and HHH...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

He's facing Cena on Main Event, not Raw. And of course he's jobbing, don't watch the show, it's a guarantee.

Anyway, that was a hell of a promo as always, and this guy's a fucking legend, far better than anyone in WWE but Punk, but they're not high on him. He won't get a main event run, he's got less credibility than Tensai at this point. It's pretty sad. They ruin all their good prospects like this, Barrett, Riley, Sandow, I'm sure Ambrose is probably next, I hope Punk's influence is able to save him but I don't know. They've just got to get back to their old way of looking for talent, now it's completely different. I imagine they would've been pretty high on Sandow if he was this good during his first run in 2006 but alas.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

The guy is a hero of mine right now, he is not my fave of all time but i have NEVER instantly liked a superstar before but from the moment his music hit and he walked out in his robe on his very first smackdown appearance i knew this could be a huge deal (hopefully), I like everything about the guy from his look, to the way he has mastered his gimmick, to his amazing mic skills to his tenacity and intensity in the ring, only gripe i have is he could do with more proper moves but same could be said for most of the roster, the biggest thing is he does not look weak despite being beaten by sheamus etc he has not been buried thankfully and if WWE know whats good for them they would push this guy to megastar status. I also keep hearing HHH is a fan so give the man dat big push ya feel me?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

Oh god no, another thread to praise Sandow and to complain about how he's not in the main event and the WWE/World Champion RIGHT NOW? "Sandow has less credibility than Tensai", "the WWE is looking at talent the old way again", what a load of shit, I'm sick of it.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

Sandow got that appeal and potential to be The Star not WWE version of The Star like Sheamus-Del Rio-Ryback...

less credibility than you need to built him up, he's that guy could hang around with Legends and Punk/Cena next year at WM30. it's too early for him Main Eventing but he can have a fued with Main Eventer and come back to midcard.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's facing Cena on Main Event, not Raw. And of course he's jobbing, don't watch the show, it's a guarantee.
> 
> Anyway, that was a hell of a promo as always, and this guy's a fucking legend, far better than anyone in WWE but Punk, but they're not high on him. He won't get a main event run, he's got less credibility than Tensai at this point. It's pretty sad. They ruin all their good prospects like this, Barrett, Riley, Sandow, I'm sure Ambrose is probably next, I hope Punk's influence is able to save him but I don't know. They've just got to get back to their old way of looking for talent, now it's completely different. I imagine they would've been pretty high on Sandow if he was this good during his first run in 2006 but alas.


I've noticed whoever you like in WWE is cursed stop liking good wrestlers you bastard!







jk but when i read what you said I can't help but agree and nod


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

he's really good on the mic.most entertaining on the mic than any1 else ryt now imo.in the ring he's eeeh but whatever.Only thing he needs is some good heel HEAT.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

What an absolutely phenomenal promo, I literally listened nodding my head, everything he said was true.

And I'm glad this thread has been made, LONG overdue. I hope WWE take further notice of this guys pure greatness and push him to the top.



Ndiech said:


> he's really good on the mic.most entertaining on the mic than any1 else ryt now imo.in the ring he's eeeh but whatever.*Only thing he needs is some good heel HEAT*.


He gets it, every time he opens his mouth. Mark my words, if Damien Sandow was given consistent Punk/Cena level time on the mic, he'd be a heat magnet.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

What has done to deserve an appreciation thread?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

i find interesting that Sandow trained by Killer Kowalski who trained HHH...Sandow the next Mega heel that WWE need.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

Sandow is fantastic. One of the best promo guys and personas in the WWE right now. Highly entertaining. His ring work is eh but he more than makes up for it. I'm not one of these people who believe he should be pushed to the main event immediately because its too soon for that but the guy could be a future main eventer no doubt in my mind. IF they handle him correctly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

Sandow is great. One of the few new guys with true star potential. I look forward to watching him progress, hopefully slowly, to the main event level over the next few years.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> What has done to deserve an appreciation thread?


Maybe it's the fact he is already one of the best (if not THE best) on the mic in WWE, he is one of the best sellers only behind Ziggler imo, he gets genuine heat if he is given sufficient time on the mic (he is already more over than ADR, Cody etc, he has the look and the presence of someone who could be a big deal in the future imo and his in ring work is good enough to get him by and as i said earlier his tenacity in the ring makes him more appealing, i just like everything about the guy so yeah the only surprise i have about this thread is i didn't make it first lol, props to the OP for recognising this guys OBVIOUS talents, let's hope WWE continue to hold him in high regard and slow build him to have a long lasting effect on the business. Rant over.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

Super high on him. I'm already ready to see him, Claudio and Barrett in the title pictures.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

Sandow is awesome. Loved that promo and as I said, even though I know Cena is winning and that was my biggest deterrent when I first heard about the match next week and it was why I wasn't going to watch. Even though the result is still obvious, I may just watch it due to this promo by Sandow and in support of him hyping the match extremely well.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

Respec the best in the world!!!!


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Damien Sandow Appreciation Thread*

hes one of the few guys i like in WWE,hes a perfect PG heel character, however WWE are starting book him poorly and hes losing crediablity


----------



## william_dautrive (Nov 20, 2012)

He will be a 14 time world heavyweight champ. he will beat InjuredTista's reign.


----------



## SuperIvysaur (Nov 27, 2012)

*Just how big Sandow will be?*

Well, considering the guy oozes charisma, is ridiculously good on the mic, got the liking of Triple H, there's really no option for him other than becoming the top dog. My question is, will WWE push him to the moon, giving shitload of world title reigns? It might be overstatement, but in my opinion, Sandow easly is on Edge's level.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

only time will tell


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

About this big


----------



## g4merguy (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

answer :: mid card jobber for eternity


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

As big as Vince will allow him to be, he has all the tools.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

He should and could be the biggest heel in the company by WM32-WM33. He's probably the most well rounded superstar WWE has right now. He's amazing on the mic and one of the best workers on the stick they have right now, he's very good in the ring, intense, and entertaining to watch with his mannerisms. He has a great character to attract a ton of heat with the right booking, he plays that character to perfection and he has charisma. 

He has all the tools to be the next big heel, and if WWE allows him to run with it and give him 6-7 months as WWE champion with all the correct booking, he'll live up to his potential as a talent and as a heel draw/money maker.

Of course, this is WWE we're talking about, so I'm not holding my breath, especially with talents they've screwed over in the past even after big pushes *coughbarrettcough*.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

He has the ability to be very big indeed, which means he probably wont. He will be in the midcard for years and probably get 1 or 2 world title reigns.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

I hope he makes it HUGE. He is one of my top favorites right now. Especially when they give him mic time that guy is gold.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

As big as his bald spot...

Seriously though I like Sandow, one of the few people I currently do enjoy. I hope he goes far.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*



McQueen said:


> As big as his bald spot...
> 
> Seriously though I like Sandow, one of the few people I currently do enjoy. I hope he goes far.


Poor Mr. Sandow. He's been under so much stress from the ignoramuses he is desperately trying to save that he's losing his hair.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

It depends. Right now, Sandow is mostly a gimmick. I can't see him as a permanent main eventer as the Intellectual Savior.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

It could really go either way. I can see him becoming a big star, but there's also a good chance that he could end up as midcard for life. I'm hoping for the former.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Just how big Sandow will be?*

I think his character will have to evolve at some point into something a little less gimmicky for him to be the #1 heel. He can work the mic, although at little overrated by some and can go in the ring. Not buying the "Oozes charisma" part tho. I'm not a fan of guys being pushed to the moon with multiple world title reigns in a short period of time. I'd take quality reigns over quantity. He'll probably be the next challenger to Kofi's IC Tite or him & Rhodes will win the tag titles.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Part of me hopes he doesn't fall down that line of Rick Rude, Razor Ramon, and Mr.Perfect. Guys who should have been World's Champion, but never were.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Part of me hopes he doesn't fall down that line of Rick Rude, Razor Ramon, and Mr.Perfect. Guys who should have been World's Champion, but never were.


True (add Piper ^^), but today is even worse IMO, the midcard actually meant something back then , today you become a main eventer or you'll end up being a jobber probably


----------



## The_Scholar (Nov 27, 2012)

When I look at Sandow, I see a great man. I see a future World Champion and a future Hall of Famer. There is no questioning his talent in the ring and his amazing charisma on the microphone. Whatever negative opinions you have of him, I assure you, they are false and you are an ignorant human being.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The_Scholar said:


> When I look at Sandow, I see a great man. I see a future World Champion and a future Hall of Famer. There is no questioning his talent in the ring and his amazing charisma on the microphone. Whatever negative opinions you have of him, I assure you, they are false and you are an ignorant human being.


The only problem with that is that for all his extreme amazingness, he's still being booked by the most ignorant human being in wrestling.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I would love to see damien sandow go all the way to the top but as long as he wins one of the main beltc (wwe or whc) and i am watching/ witnessing it at the time that will be amongst my favourite ever moments and i,ve been watching since the early 90's.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Truly buried right now. 

Jesus.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

So depressing.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm still laughing at the posters who said losing to cena was great, a stepping stone; he proved he could hang with the main event.


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I'm still laughing at the posters who said losing to cena was great, a stepping stone; he proved he could hang with the main event.


this. 

fucking over-reading and over-analysing everything creative does.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ruzz said:


> this.
> 
> fucking over-reading and over-analysing everything creative does.


*So is saying one loss is him getting buried forever, which is also what a lot of posters said.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

When he lost to mister no days off, he still did that situp, look completely surprised bit he's been doing when he loses matches, but this time, the commentators completely no sold it to instead focus on the Prime Time Players issues... so, he's fucked. Think Cody/Sandow feud over the suitcase flopping, yes way back when, that pretty much killed him and WWE won't put him in a program for fear of it hurting another midcard babyface. Cody could retreat to his family roots. Sandow has no obvious path, so now he's stuck as a job guy.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

He should move to TNA, the WWE are just wasting him.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

It was worse because he went almost 2 weeks without even being on TV, just to return and job to Darren Young in 3 minutes. Sandow's one of my favorite guys in the company right now, but it's hard not to think he's done. Even as bad as Ziggler's jobbing (and getting squashed in some instances), at least he gets on TV pretty regularly. Sandow just pops up now when it's necessary for a babyface to pick up an easy win. They even took away everything that made him unique to turn him into a generic jobber heel. It's awful.


----------

